# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  ΕWN#36 - liousis, Βαθύ Αυλίδος

## liousis

*ΕWN#36-LIOUSIS*

Router: 
P3 800MHz, Ram 256MB, τροφοδοτικό 220AC/12VDC. (1 PCI, 1 ETHERNET). CF 128MB με mikrotik 2.9.51 licensed with extra channels. 
IP: 10.146.51.129

*Adapter #1: Τετραπλός Adapter με 3 CM9 & 1 XR5* 

*ΒΒ Link με #40 sv1bjr* 
SSID: awmn-8590-50036
Frequency: 5300
Nstreme Enabled
XR5
100cm πιάτο Gilmertini με feeder by nvak 

*ΒΒ Link με #192 Korifi_Parnitha*  
SSID: awmn-9278-14024
Frequency: 5550 
Nstreme Enabled
CM9
100cm πιάτο Gilmertini με feeder by nvak 

*ΒΒ Link με #184 xtypas* 
SSID: ewn-184-36
Frequency: 5600
Nstreme Enabled 
CM9
100cm πιάτο Gilmertini με feeder by nvak 

*Access Point* 
Λειτουργεί Access Point 801.11b, με SSID:Ewn36-liousis
DHCP Server 
CM9
Omni 8db 

*Υπηρεσίες Κόμβου:*

Internet Proxy μέσω του Mikrotik/Ip/Web Proxy στην ip:10.146.51.129:3128
O proxy προσφέρετε ελεύθερα σε περιπτώσεις που η σύνδεση ewn-awmn μέσω Πάρνηθας είναι down, για να έχουν πρόσβαση τα μέλη του ewn προς Αθήνα.Βέβαια μπορεί να τον χρησιμοποιήσει οποιοσδήποτε χωρίς περιορισμούς αρκεί μην το παρακάνει.  ::  


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ.ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΛΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΧΑΡΙΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ. ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΗΣΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ MEW ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΟΜΒΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΥΛΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΝΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΦΩΤΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ.

KEEP TRYING....CHALKIS IS ONLY A HALF STEP AWAY....  ::

----------


## socrates

Καλώς ήρθες!

Για αρχή κάνε μια καταχώριση του σημείου που βρίσκεσαι στο http://ewn.awmn.net! To WiND της Εύβοιας!

Υ.Γ. Απέφυγε να γράφεις με κεφαλαίους χαρακτήρες γιατί στην γλώσσα του forum είναι σαν να φωνάζεις!

----------


## dti

Αν μπορείς, βγάλε φωτογραφίες με τη θέα που έχεις προς Χαλκίδα, Δήλεσι και Ερέτρια και ανέβασέ τες εδώ.

----------


## liousis

θα προσπαθήσω γιατί είμαι ψιλοάσχετος παιδια.Δεν έχω απο εξοπλισμό τίποτα περιμένω να μιλήσω με τον mew για να με διαφωτήσει.Προς το παρόν στέλνω μια φώτο από το google earth για να δείτε που είμαι σε σχέση με τον mew.Η απόσταση μεταξύ μας ειναι περιπου 3,2km και μαλον το πεδιο πρεπει να είνα ελεύθερο μεταξύ μας.

Υ.Γ. Θα προσπαθησω να βγάλω και αυτές που μου ζητάτε να σας τις στείλω μόνο που ανάμεσα σε εμένα και την Χαλκίδα παρεμβάλονται βουνά.

----------


## liousis

΄Εβγαλα μια φωτογραφία ....Ελπίζω να βοηθήσει. Δήλωσα και το στίγμα μου στο ewmn-wind .

----------


## socrates

Άψογος! Για ό,τι βοήθεια χρειαστείς εδώ είμαστε εμείς!

----------


## liousis

Το στίγμα μου πρέπει να το δηλώσω και στο awmn?
Θα πείραζε εαν ξεκινούσα μια εγκατάσταση για αρχή σαν client και μετά από λίγο καιρό μόλις τα μάθω για τα καλά και βρω άτομα να το επεκτείνουμε σ'όλο το χωριό να φτιάξω ενα access point?

----------


## socrates

> Το στίγμα μου πρέπει να το δηλώσω και στο awmn?
> Θα πείραζε εαν ξεκινούσα μια εγκατάσταση για αρχή σαν client και μετά από λίγο καιρό μόλις τα μάθω για τα καλά και βρω άτομα να το επεκτείνουμε σ'όλο το χωριό να φτιάξω ενα access point?


Όχι *ΔΕΝ* χρειάζεται να δηλώσεις το στίγμα σου στο WiND του awmn (wind.awmn.net)! H Αυλίδα ανήκει στον Ν. Εύβοιας οπότε όταν γίνεις BackBone κόμβος από το WiND Ευβοίας (ewn.awmn.net) που ήδη έκανες εγγραφή θα πάρεις IPs (προς το παρόν δεν πρέπει να σε απασχολεί).

Δεν θα πείραζε να ξεκινήσεις ως client αν και θα δυσκολευτείς να βρεις AP γύρω σου που να έχεις οπτική επαφή! Από την άλλη το να γίνεις BackBone και να έχεις δικό σου AP στην περιοχή θα βοηθήσει αρκετά στην εξάπλωση του δικτύου. Ειδικά στην περίπτωση σου θα βοηθήσεις αρκετά την περιοχή της Αυλίδας αν γίνεις AP. Η δυσκολία είναι στο να στηθεί ένα interface (=μια κεραία, καλώδιο, κάρτα, router) από εκεί και πέρα είναι πιο εύκολα τα πράγματα.

----------


## liousis

Δεν με προλαβες και δήλωσα το στίγμα μου και στο awmn-wind.Το έκανα για να δώ κατά πόσο μπορώ να συνδεθώ με τον avlida_mew (#7741).
Αν έκανα βλακεία θα καταργήσω αμέσως τον κόμβο.Σας στέλνω μια φώτο για να μου πειτε εάν είνα δυνατό να συνδεθλω με τον avlida_mew (#7741) σαν client.Παρακαλώ συμβουλέψτε με είμαι άσχετος.Έχω καλύτερη οπτική επαφή με τον avlida_mew (#7741) νομίζω.Με την Χαλκίδα δηστυχώς δέν έχω οπτική επαφή λόγω των βουνών που σας προανέφερα.
Και πάλι συγνώμη αν έκανα βλακεία..
Ευχαριστώ πόλύ για την πολύτιμη βοήθειά σας και την υπομονή σας.

----------


## liousis

Eχθές έγινε μια κατατοπιστικότατη κουβέντα με τον mew και δημιουργήθηκε μια λίστα από υλικά που θα αγοράσω για την ενεργοποίηση
του κόμβου μου liousis(#36)  ::   ::  .Οι πρώτες αγορές έγιναν χθες κιόλας από τον aerial.net και σήμερα περιμένω να τα παραλάβω!!!  ::   ::  
Γενικά έχω βρεί από που θα αγοράσω τα πιο πολλά από τον εξοπλισμό μου.  ::  
Όμως το σέτ motherboard-ram-cpu που θα χρειαστώ για το στήσιμο του P3 ή Ρ4 ή mini pc υπολογιστή με προβληματίζει από που θα το βρώ  ::   ::   ::  
Ο Χάρης μου είπε ορισμένα πράγματα αλλά οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια ή προσφορά για αγορά θα ήταν ωφέλιμη.

----------


## liousis

Αγοράστηκαν όλα και κατασκευάστηκε το ταρατσο-pc...  ::   ::  Μία εβδομαδα ατελείωτης δουλειάς και κόπου έφτασε στο τέλος της...αυτά ήταν τα καλά...  ::  ...Το αποτέλεσμα όμως ,που θα μας ικανοποιούσε τρελά και εμένα και τον mew, δεν ήταν το αναμενόμενο...  ::   ::   ::  Το laptop του mew συνδεδεμένο στο ταρατσο-pc μου να σκανάρει, και ο καημένος ανεβασμένος πάνω στην σκάλα να στρέφει το πιάτο προς την omni του 3km μακριά 10 το βράδυ με ένα γκαζάκι λουξ να μας φωτίζει και ένα φακό για να βλέπουμε τα απαραίτητα...(αχ αυτή η λαχτάρα)...  ::  αλλά τίποτα...  ::  Δυστυχώς με πήρε από κάτω...(αναρωτήθηκα:τόσα έξοδα και τόσος κόπος γιατί να πάνε χαμένα?Άχ αυτή η λαχτάρα!!!!  ::  ) ..Ο mew σαν κλασσικός παλιός AWMN-ίστας δεν απογοητευόταν εύκολα...  ::  Τελικά είχε "πέσει" ο δικός του κόμβος και σκανάραμε στο υπερπέραν  ::  (Έγινε αυτό που φοβόταν...  ::  ) Αύριο πρωί αρχίζουμε το troubleshouting με την λαχτάρα να πάνε όλα καλά... 
Ευχηθήτε μας καλέ παιδιά "ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ!!!" pls

----------


## socrates

ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ... το σπορ θέλει υπομονή και επιμονή!  ::

----------


## liousis

To κατάλαβα και με το παραπάνω φίλε μου...Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## liousis

Ξεκινήσαμε χθές το πρωί αλλάζοντας το καμένο τροφοδοτικό στο ταρατσο-pc του mew στο "εργαστήρι μου"(Η ΔΕΗ το έκαψε-μαμώ την ΔΕΗ γιατί και σήμερα έκανε 4 διακοπές)...Από τις 10 το πρωί και με μια στάση για "κολατσιό" ενδιάμεσα τελιώσαμε στις 6,30 περίπου...το μηχανάκι στήθηκε στον ιστό του 3km μακριά μου και ξαναδούλεψε πιο δυνατό και σίγουρο από ποτέ!!!Γυρίσαμε στο σπίτι μου και ξεκίνήσαμε το scan ...σκανάραμε...σκανάραμε ...και σκανάραμε αλλά τίποτα..Εγώ απελπίστηκα και είπα θα το σπάσω....Όμως ο ΜΕΓΑΣ Χάρης είχε το τελευταίο χαρτί κρυμένο στο τσεπάκι του...άλλαξε ένα n-type βίσμα που δεν του είχε κάτσει καλά στο μάτι από την αρχή και...επιτέλους..αρχίσαν τα πανηγύρια  ::  
Πιάσαμε σήμα (με -83 εώς -79 λόγω δένδρων αλλά δεν πειράζει γιατί θα ξεκαπνίσω το αλυσοπρίονό μου) και μπορώ να φωνάξω και εγώ πλέον...AWMN ΗΡΘΑ!!!!  ::   ::  (με ένα καρούμπαλο στην κεφάλα μου που κληρονόμησα από την χθεσινή προσπάθεια βέβαια  ::  )

ΥΓ:Ένα μεγάλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ στον MEW γιατί χωρίς αυτόν δεν θα έκανα προκοπή!!!!Χάρη YOU 'RE THE BEST!!!!!

----------


## dti

Έβλεπα σήμερα το πρωί κατά διαστήματα ένα καινούργιο route 10.146.51.0/24 στον κόμβο μου στον Ωρωπό και υποψιάστηκα οτι θα είναι το δικό σου...
Άντε σύντομα πλήρως διασυνδεμένος και με μεγάλες ταχύτητες!  ::

----------


## liousis

Ευχαριστώ να είσαι καλά.Βέβαια είχα κάτι προβλήματα με απότομα σβησίματα του ταρατσο-pc μάλον λόγω τροφοδοτικού αλλά θα το αλλάξω σύντομα...!!  ::

----------


## socrates

Άντε καλορίζικος!  ::

----------


## liousis

Ευχαριστώ socrates  ::   ::  .Από εδώ και πέρα ξεκινάει η αναζήτηση ατόμων στην Αυλίδα και πιο συγκεκριμένα στο Βαθύ που βρίσκομαι εγώ για επέκταση του δικτύου..πράγμα πολύ δύσκολο πίστεψέ με γιατί εδώ στο χωρίο οι περισσότεροι τα pc τα ξέρουν μόνο από την tv...  ::

----------


## liousis

Έχουμε και λέμε...Επειδή είχα κάτι προβλήματα με το ταρατσο-pc από την πρώτη κιόλας μέρα με reset χωρίς λόγο αντικατέστησα το τροφοδοτικό 350W που είχε μια προϊστορία με τα ίδια reset και στο παλιό pc που το είχα με ένα 400w εργαλείο...  ::  Απ'ότι φαίνεται το πρόβλημα λύθηκε και τώρα στο utp που έχω κατεβάσει κάτω στο pc μου έβαλα στα 4 περισσευόμενα καλώδια ένα διακοπτη για το power και ένα led που μου δείχνει την κατάσταση του ταρατσο-pc και τώρα όλα ελέγχονται από μέσα....  ::  
Θα σκεφτώ και άλλους αυτοματισμούς που θα μου κάνουν την ζωή πιο εύκολη  ::   ::  
Α...και κάτι άλλο...έχω ένα φίλο από Χαλκίδα που θέλει να ενωθεί με το δίκτυο σαν AP 24/7 και του προώθησα την λίστα εξοπλισμού που μου είχε φτιάξει ο mew...  ::   ::  ..άντε να επεκτεινόμαστε...  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Θέλουμε photo  ::   ::  
Άντε να περάσει και αυτό το ρουτέρι στο hall of fame των κόμβων της Ευβοιας.

----------


## liousis

Λοιπόν κύριοι σας παραθέτω και κάποιες φωτογραφίες της κατασκευής γιατί πιστεύω ότι όπως βοήθησαν εμένα έτσι μπορεί να βοηθήσου και άλλους νέους στο άθλημα.
Ο ιστός συγκολύθηκε με την ηλεκτροκόληση του brother μου!!!Α ρε Νικόλα μάστορα είσαι πρώτος.. το στερέωσες καλά το εργαλείο.  ::  .το ταρατσο-pc δική μου κατασκευή  ::  
Ο mew έδωσε πολύτιμη βοήθεια στην στήριξη του πιάτου και του pc και σ'ολο το στήσιμο γενικά...  ::  ..Thanks Χάρη  ::

----------


## B52

> Λοιπόν κύριοι σας παραθέτω και κάποιες φωτογραφίες της κατασκευής


  ::   ::

----------


## liousis

...ορίστε:

----------


## liousis

...και συνεχίζω..

----------


## liousis

Να σημειώσω ότι οι πρώτες φώτο ήταν με το "μούφα" τροφοδοτικό το οποίο βλέπετε ότι αλλάχθηκε..και συνεχίζω..

----------


## B52

Οι αντηριδες απο τι βλεπω στις photo ειναι κακοβαλμενες και ειδικα η μια απο αυτες σε περιπτωση αερα θα σου χαλασει και την στοχευση μιας και ακουμπαει πανω στο πιατο.... (χαμηλωσε λιγο το πιατο δεν θα δεις καμια διαφορα).
Καλυτερα να αγορασεις ενα σταυρο και να τον τοποθετησεις στο πιο ψηλο σημειο του ιστου να ανοιξεις μια τρυπα κατω και να περασεις μια βιδα για να κοντραρεις τον σταυρο οταν τεντωσεις τις αντηριδες... και καλο ειναι να βαλεις 'κλειδια' για το τεντωμα γιατι τις βλεπω πολυ χαλαρες...  ::

----------


## liousis

Βασικά δεν χρειάζονται οι αντιρίδες από ότι διαπίστωσα μόνος μου αλλά από ότι μου επισήμανε και ο mew ο οποίος κρεμάστηκε στην κορυφή του ιστού και κουνιόταν...το ξέρω ότι βρίσκει η μια αντιρίδα ...θα αλλαχθόυν σύντομα με το σταυρό όπως μου είπες γιατί "φύλα τα ρούχα σου για να 'χεις τα μισά"  ::

----------


## liousis

::

----------


## liousis

Χαιρετώ σας...Ο "pit" ενημερώθηκε για όσα γνωρίζω και εγώ για το ΑΜΔΑ (δηλαδή τίποτα  ::  ) και έχουμε ένα νέο ap στα σκαριά το οποίο βλέπω να φέρνει το ΑΜΔΑ στην Χαλκίδα μέσω του "mew".
To ευχάριστο είναι ότι όσο μιλούσα με τον "pit" χτύπησε το τηλέφωνό μου και από την συνομιλία μάλον προκύπτει ένας νέος client κοντά στον mew  ::   ::  .Σύντομα θα βρεθούμε και από κοντά να μιλήσουμε  ::  

..Μήπως επεκτινόμαστε???..Έστω και σαν client..  ::   ::

----------


## liousis

Μια ερώτηση προς όλους τους σχετικούς της περιοχής....Εδώ και τρεις μέρες περίπου και ενώ είμαι "online" αργεί υπερβολικά η γραμμή και όταν μπαίνω στο winbox βλέπω ότι τα routes από 12 πέφτουν στα 7-8 και καθώς κάνω ping στον 10.73.202.8 (Hedghog) μου βγάζει "no route to host" ή "timeout" και μετά από δυο λεπτά περρίπου επανέρχεται...
Μήπως αυτό σημαίνει ότι κάποιος κόμβος πέφτει κάθε τόσο και δεν με αφήνει να έχω μια συνεχόμενη σύνδεση με το awmn??

----------


## dti

Πιθανότατα συμβαίνει αυτό που λες. Ίσως μάλιστα ο ένοχος να είναι το link μου με τον eviawind1 που δυστυχώς δεν καταφέραμε να βρούμε χρόνο να το δοκιμάσουμε και με άλλες κάρτες εκτός από ένα ζευγάρι SR5.

----------


## liousis

Καλά το κατάλαβα..  ::  ..Άντε μαθαίνω ...μαθαίνω!!!!  ::

----------


## liousis

Δηστυχώς τα προβλήματα του "πεσίματος" κάποιου ενδιάμεσου κόμβου ολο και μεγαλώνουν  ::  .Το downloading τώρα γίνεται σαν μια απλή pstn δηλαδή γύρω στα 6kb/s με μέγιστη τιμή στα 21kb/s για ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα  ::  .Από ότι φαίνεται οι ταχύτητες δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με την 384adsl του hedghog.
Η Πάρνηθα λοιπόν απ'ότι φαίνεται είναι η πανάκεια σε όλα αυτά .Άντε να γίνει η σύνδεση με την Αθήνα μήπως και δούμε καμία άσπρη ημέρα!!!  ::  ( το ξέρω είμαι ανυπόμονος..όλοι έχουμε ελαττώματα)...

----------


## dti

Πάντως εγώ σήμερα μπήκα 3 φορές στο router μου στον Ωρωπό, από την Αθήνα. Αυτό σημαίνει οτι δουλεύει κανονικά η dsl σύνδεση του hedgehog και σίγουρα το τμήμα hedgehog-->eviawind1-->dti-21-->TheLaz2
Όσες φορές κοίταξα τα routes που είχα ήταν 9 και τουλάχιστον τώρα δεν βλέπω το δικό σου.
Υποθέτω σήμερα οτι πρέπει να είχατε κι εσείς πολύ δυνατό αέρα όλη τη μέρα.
Μήπως κάποιες κεραίες κουνιούνται; 
Πάντως ακόμη και τώρα φθάνω κανονικά μέχρι τον mew, έστω και με κάποια καθυστέρηση:


```
[[email protected]] tool> traceroute 10.146.50.62
     ADDRESS            STATUS
   1 10.73.201.66    9ms 2ms 2ms 
   2 10.146.1.133    53ms 3ms 44ms 
   3 10.146.50.62    17ms 79ms 8ms
```

----------


## liousis

Δεν με έβλεπες γιατί είχα κλείσει τον router μετά τις 12 το βράδυ.Τώρα τον άνοιξα.Ας ελπίσουμε ότι δέν είναι τίποτα το σημαντικό...Πάντως ένα από τα πολλά πράγματα που μου έμαθε ο mew είναι ότι,ότι πρόβλημα και να υπάρχει όλα φτιάχνονται!!!!

----------


## hedgehog

Η γραμμή δεν είχε κάποιο ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα, εκτός απο κάποιο σχετικο φόρτο απο τις 22:00 έως τις 00:00 περίπου.
Κάποια μικρά διαστήματα χωρίς επικοινωνία μεταξύ dti και mew κυρίως υπήρξαν πράγματι όπως φαίνεται στο Cacti (awmn/awmn).
Ο αέρας ήταν πράγματι πολύ δυνατός, οπότε θα μπορούσε άνετα το πρόβλημα να αποδωθεί εκεί  ::

----------


## johns

Αυτό πω έχω παρατηρήσει μετά από πολύ καιρό είναι ότι link το με τον Δαμιανό έχει πρόβλημα μόνο στην σύνδεση, από την στιγμή που το link είναι connect δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα στο transfer και είναι connect με 54 mbs 

Αντίστοιχα ο sv1bgr που έχει δοκιμάσει την DSL παίζει πολύ καλά και θα παρακαλούσα τον sv1bgr να μας πει τις παρατηρήσεις επάνω σε αυτό.

Το άλλο Σάββατο και ενόψει της συνάντησης που έχει προγραμματιστή θα τα πούμε από κοντά πιστεύω, και θα λύσουμε πολλές απορίες.

----------


## liousis

Ok παιδιά..Συγχωρέστε με αν είμαι όλο απορίες αλλά είμαι νέος στον χώρο και τώρα μαθαίνω σιγά σιγά...  ::

----------


## hedgehog

Μην αγχώνεσαι καθόλου, αυτή είναι η μαγεία του δικτύου  ::  

Όσο για το feedback είναι πολύτιμο, απο οποιονδήποτε και για οποιαδήποτε υπηρεσία  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

> Αντίστοιχα ο sv1bgr που έχει δοκιμάσει την DSL παίζει πολύ καλά και θα παρακαλούσα τον sv1bgr να μας πει τις παρατηρήσεις επάνω σε αυτό.


Δουλεύει άψογα με bandwidth 384 kbps κατά μέσο όρο, χωρίς καμμία διακοπή από την περασμένη Τετάρτη. Σήμερα μόνο έχει πέσει στα 190 kbps αλλά και έτσι εξυπηρετεί ικανοποιητικά.
Εμένα πάντως με έσωσε που είχα μείνει χωρίς τηλέφωνο για πέντε μέρες.  ::

----------


## liousis

Θα συνεχίσω να τσεκάρω τι γίνεται και εάν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα θα σας ξαναρωτήσω.Θέλω να σας πω ένα μεγάλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ επειδή δείχνετε κατανόηση στις απορίες ενός νέου σαν και εμένα και είστε πάντα πρόθυμοι να βοηθάτε.Προσεγγίζετε τους νέους με τον πιο σωστό τρόπο..ΜΠΡΑΒΟ παιδιά!!!

----------


## TheLaz

> Πάντως εγώ σήμερα μπήκα 3 φορές στο router μου στον Ωρωπό, από την Αθήνα. Αυτό σημαίνει οτι δουλεύει κανονικά η dsl σύνδεση του hedgehog και σίγουρα το τμήμα hedgehog-->eviawind1-->dti-21-->TheLaz2


Το επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ αυτό. Συνδέομαι κανονικά στο ρουτέρι. Εκτός από
κάποια μικροδιακοπή Παρασκευή πρωί όλα φαίνονται οκ.

----------


## liousis

> Δηστυχώς τα προβλήματα του "πεσίματος" κάποιου ενδιάμεσου κόμβου ολο και μεγαλώνουν  .Το downloading τώρα γίνεται σαν μια απλή pstn δηλαδή γύρω στα 6kb/s με μέγιστη τιμή στα 21kb/s για ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα  .Από ότι φαίνεται οι ταχύτητες δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με την 384adsl του hedghog.
> Η Πάρνηθα λοιπόν απ'ότι φαίνεται είναι η πανάκεια σε όλα αυτά .Άντε να γίνει η σύνδεση με την Αθήνα μήπως και δούμε καμία άσπρη ημέρα!!!  ( το ξέρω είμαι ανυπόμονος..όλοι έχουμε ελαττώματα)...


ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ  ::  ..Το πρόβλημα από ότι φαίνεται εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει.Σας παραθέτω ένα αρχείο σε μορφή word των αποτελεσμάτων όταν μέσα από το winbox κάνω IP-Routes.Ο πρώτος πίνακας βγαίνει όταν δεν υπάρχει το πρόβλημα και ο δεύτερος βγαίνει όταν το πρόβλημα υπάρχει.Άν μπορούσατε να με βοηθήσετε θα το εκτιμούσα πολύ γιατί αρχίζω να ανησυχώ μήπως το ταρατσο-pc μου έχει κάποιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα  ::   :: . Να σας πω επίσης ότι αυτό συμβαίνει ανά 5 λεπτά περίπου (δηλαδή κρατάει ο πρώτος πίνακας για 5min και μετά μου εμφανίζει τα γνωστά προβλήματα που σας προανέφερα με τον δεύτερο πίνακα να εμφανίζεται στο winbox για πάνω από 15min και όλη αυτή την ώρα να κόβεται η σύνδεση) ...  ::

----------


## dti

Δυστυχώς είναι το link μου με τον eviawind1 που σου δημιουργεί αυτό το πρόβλημα. Κοίταξα στο log file και υπάρχουν άπειρα disconnects και connects.
Ελπίζουμε να το διορθώσουμε το Σάββατο.
Αν είχε βγει το link socrates-AimOS θα υπήρχε κι άλλη εναλλακτική διαδρομή...
Προς το παρόν υπομονή. Συνήθως κάποια στιγμή σταθεροποιείται το link με τον eviawind1 για κάποιες ώρες...

----------


## liousis

Ουφφφφ...και μου έφυγε ένα βάρος για το ταρατσο-pc μου!!!  ::  
Οκ dti!!!Όσον αφορά αυτά που είχαμε πεί για το aerial και τον pit, στην ουζοσυνάντηση, που θα είναι και αυτός παρών, θέλει να τα πείτε από κοντά και να τον-μας συμβουλέψετε  ::  !Για αρχή παραγγείλαμε μια mobo P4 ίδια με την δική μου , ένα επεξεργαστή 1,6ghz p4 μαζί και 256mb μνήμηκαι μάλον θα πάμε για κουτί της Hager FLO5A και όχι το FLO4A που έχω και εγώ γιατί δεν βοηθάει στη ένωση οθόνης και πληκτρολογίου για ενδεχόμενο setup επειδή είναι στενό και χρειάζεται λύσιμο η mobo.

----------


## TheLaz

> Ουφφφφ...και μου έφυγε ένα βάρος για το ταρατσο-pc μου!!!  
> Οκ dti!!!Όσον αφορά αυτά που είχαμε πεί για το aerial και τον pit, στην ουζοσυνάντηση, που θα είναι και αυτός παρών, θέλει να τα πείτε από κοντά και να τον-μας συμβουλέψετε  !Για αρχή παραγγείλαμε μια mobo P4 ίδια με την δική μου , ένα επεξεργαστή 1,6ghz p4 μαζί και 256mb μνήμηκαι μάλον θα πάμε για κουτί της Hager FLO5A και όχι το FLO4A που έχω και εγώ γιατί δεν βοηθάει στη ένωση οθόνης και πληκτρολογίου για ενδεχόμενο setup επειδή είναι στενό και χρειάζεται λύσιμο η mobo.


Don't worry για τίποτα...
1) Είμαστε σε φάση που ακόμα κατασταλάζουμε σε επίπεδο σταθερότητας..
ακόμα στήνουμε...
2) Το γεγονός οτι τα routes πάνε και έρχονται σημαίνει ότι τουλάχιστον
οι timers του BGP δουλεύουν καλά  ::   ::   ::   ::  
3) 1.6 είναι way too much. To ίδιο λάθος έχω κάνει και εγώ και τώρα κάνω
downgrade σε όλα τα ρουτέρια μου. Είναι σπατάλη CPU power...γνώμη μου πάντα  ::   ::  
4) Το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα επίσης με το FL04. Το έλυσα με μικρές μπαλαντεζίτσες
vga και PS2  ::   ::

----------


## liousis

PROBLEM!!!.Άνάψα πριν από λίγο το ταρατσο-pc και μέσα από το winbox δεν φαίνεται στα Interfaces η atheros παρά μόνο η ether ...Από wireless δηλαδή πάπαλα..  ::  .Μήπως φταίει η πρωινή βροχή...????  ::

----------


## socrates

Δες να "πατάει" καλά η wirelesss κάρτα και ο miniPCI->PCI adaptor!

----------


## liousis

Τα προβλήματα συνεχίζονται...Το ρουτεράκι διψούσε και χθες με την πολύ βροχή βρήκε τρόπο να ξεδιψάσει..Έγινε ανακατασκευή απο την αρχή αλλά έχω κάτι προβλήματα με το bios γιατί έκανα clear cmos και δεν μου κραταει τις ρυθμίσεις.Τωρα δοκιμάζω ένα bios update και είδομεν...  ::   ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Όταν ξεμπλέξεις με τα προβλήματα του router που εύχομαι να γίνει γρήγορα, θα παρακαλούσα να είδοποιήσεις τον Pit ότι έχει PM, φαίνεται ότι δεν έχει ακόμα οργανωθεί σχετικά.

Ευχαριστώ.  ::  
sv1bjr(#8590)

----------


## liousis

O pit έχει ήδη προβεί στις πρώτες αγορές..  ::  Το κακό καλέ μου φίλε είναι ότι ο Pit δεν έχει καθόλου σταθερό τηλέφωνο και συνεπώς internet και αναγκάζεται να πάει στο internet-cafe για αυτό είναι λίγο "αργός".Θα τον ειδοποιήσω.Όσο για τα δικά μου προβλήματα από το πρωί δεν έβγαλα άκρη..  ::  .Μάλλον η ΜΟΒΟ τα έπαιξε.Αύριο πάλι μήπως και καταφέρω να κάνω κάτι  ::  Τι τύχη είναι αυτή που έχω  ::   ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Αυτή είναι και η γοητεία του αθλήματος, αν ερχόντουσαν όλα βολικά θα έπληττες από ανία.  ::  
Ευχαριστώ για την μασολάβηση.

----------


## liousis

O κόμβος είναι up  ::   ::   ::  
Tώρα πως έγινε αυτό...  ::  ...ούτε που κατάλαβα.Απλά χθές με πήρε μέχρι αργά και τα παράτησα χωρίς αποτέλεσμα  ::  .Σήμερα μόλις γύρισα από την δουλειά το άναψα και αυτό ήταν..  ::  .Βέβαια μια pci δεν μου αναγνώριζε τον 4πλο αντάπτορα με την atheros , την μετακόμισα πιο πάνω και δούλεψε..  ::  .Bios update δεν έγινε αλλά όλα δουλεύουν μέχρι στιγμής χωρίς πρόβλημα..  ::   ::

----------


## melodystyle2003

> O κόμβος είναι up    
> Tώρα πως έγινε αυτό...  ...ούτε που κατάλαβα.Απλά χθές με πήρε μέχρι αργά και τα παράτησα χωρίς αποτέλεσμα  .Σήμερα μόλις γύρισα από την δουλειά το άναψα και αυτό ήταν..  .Βέβαια μια pci δεν μου αναγνώριζε τον 4πλο αντάπτορα με την atheros , την μετακόμισα πιο πάνω και δούλεψε..  .Bios update δεν έγινε αλλά όλα δουλεύουν μέχρι στιγμής χωρίς πρόβλημα..


Ωραία φιλε!!  ::

----------


## liousis

Βρε παιδιά μήπως μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε λιγουλάκι εσείς της από εδώ περιοχής???Η σύνδεση μετά την αλλαγή του dti είναι πολύ πιο σταθερή (με εξαίρεση κάποιες σημερινές μικροδιακοπές που θεωρώ ότι μπορεί να ήταν και λόγω ανέμου).Παρόλα αυτά όμως κάτι παράξενο μου συμβαίνει...  ::  ...Ενώ πχ το "www.awmn.net" μου ανοίγει κανονικά όταν το πληκτρολογώ για ασύρματη σύνδεση δηλαδή "www.awmn" δεν το ανοίγει καθόλου.
Να επισημάνω εδώ ότι αυτό συμβαίνει εδώ και 3 μέρες περίπου και ότι το φαινόμενο είναι γενικό σε οποιαδήποτε ασύρματη σελίδα πουπροσπαθώ να ανοίξω, ή τουλάχιστον στις περισσότερες ,αλλά και αυτές που μπορεί να μου ανοίξουν αργούν απογοητευτικά...  ::  .Τι να συμβαίνει??

----------


## dimkasta

Δές ό,τι έχεις βάλεις στα exceptions του proxy (άν έχεις τέτοιον)
τα 
10.*;*.awmn

Αν δεν έχεις, βεβαιώσου ότι έχεις το κατάληλο static route για τις διευθύνσεις 10.*.

Ψάξε κάπου ξανα αναφέρθηκε πρόσφατα σε πόστ τι εντολές πρέπει να δώσεις.

----------


## liousis

Το κακό είναι ότι από αυτά που μου ανέφερες δεν κατάλαβα και πολλά γιατί είμαι ψιλο-αρχάριος.Δεν βαριέσαι όμως κάτι θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω.  ::  
Ευχαριστώ πάντως για το ενδιαφέρον...  ::

----------


## hedgehog

Ο ένοχος βρίσκεται κατα 'δώθε  ::  
VPN is down  ::  
Proxy is up & running

----------


## sv1bjr

Η μόνη λύση που βλέπω Χρήστο, είναι να σου φέρω τον Παπαγιώργη να κάνει ένα αγιασμό και ένα ευχέλαιο, μπας και δούμε όλοι άσπρη μέρα.  ::

----------


## liousis

Αγιασμό η όχι εγώ πάντως και με down vpn πάλι ευγνώμων σου είμαι φιλαράκι  ::  .Μην ξεχνάτε ότι προέρχομαι από pstn  :: ΄.Πάντως εάν γίνει τίποτα με την Πάρνηθα θα βάλω ένα αρνί στην σούβλα!!!  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Άκουσες Χρήστο.......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## liousis

...Για φανταστείτε...αντί για ουζοσυνάντηση...μια ψητοσυνάντηση!!!  ::

----------


## liousis

Γεια σας Φιλαράκια!!!Μου λείψατε πολύ μπορώ να πω.Μετά από απουσία μιας πάρα πολύ δύσκολης εβδομάδας να 'μαι πάλι εδώ.Τώρα λοιπόν που άνοιξα το router είδα ότι τα προβλήματα δεν σταματούν ποτέ.Μάλον ο κόμβος dti-eviawind.1 πάλι έχει πρόβλημα γιατί ξανάσυμβαίνουν τα παλιά της αστάθιας και διακοπής του δικτύου.Dti απλά το αναφέρω ρίξε μια ματιά να δεις τι συμβαίνει. 

Υ.Γ:Έχασα επισόδια με την Πάρνηθα...  ::  ...Εύγε παιδιά γαι την προσπάθεια!!!!  ::

----------


## liousis

Την Παρασκευή έφτιαξα την πρώτη μου omni με lmr400 και την συνέδεσα με μία cm9 για να φτιάξω ένα ap.Είχα αμφιβολίες για το αν δουλεύει και σήμερα το πρωί έκανε ένα scan ο mew με το laptop και δυστηχώς αποδείχθηκε ότι δεν είχα κάνει σωστή δουλειά (δεν δούλευει).Αν γίνει κανένα workshop και μπορέσω θα κατέβω Αθήνα να μάθω και εγώ τίποτα.Προς το παρόν θα παρω μία από τον mew δανεική για να κάνω τις δοκιμές μου.Ευχαριστώ Χάρη!!!  ::  
Άντε να προχωράμε!!!  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Άξιος μόνο και μόνο που επιχείρησες να φτιάξεις την omni παρότι νεούδι στα ασύρματα. Τέτοιες προσπάθειες με γεμίζουν αισιοδοξία.

Στο επόμενο workshop για omni θα χαρούμε να σε έχουμε κοντά μας.

----------


## liousis

> Στο επόμενο workshop για omni θα χαρούμε να σε έχουμε κοντά μας.


Φίλε μου Σωκράτη ειδοποίησέ με αν γίνει κάτι, για να μπω και εγώ στο club.  ::  

ΥΓ:Ο pit κάτι έκανε με τον Χάρη σήμερα αλλά δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να βοηθήσω.Εν ανάμονή μέχρι το Σάββατο που όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα και ο Pit Θα είναι Up!!!

----------


## liousis

Τα κακά συνεχίζουν..(Αυτά συμβαίνουν όταν είσαι τελευταίος τροχός της αμάξης..  ::  ). Ο κόμβος του mew έχει πέσει και πάλι με πνίγει αυτή η αφόρητη μοναξιά!!! Το ανεκτίμητο και δύσκολο έργο της επικοινωνίας με το awmn το αναλαμβάνει δυστυχώς η pstn.. ""ΟΧΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΡΒΟΥΝΟ'''

----------


## johns

Η λύση είναι μια να γίνεις κόμβος.

----------


## liousis

Και τι θα αλλάξει?
 ::

----------


## johns

Καλλίτερη ταχύτητα και επίσης και το πιο σημαντικό σταθερότητα αν πέσει ένα link, θα έχεις πρόσβαση από το άλλο και αν έχει και τρίτο ακόμη καλλίτερα.

----------


## dti

Λέγοντας κόμβος ο johns εννοεί οτι θα έχεις πάνω από 2 backbone links, οπότε θα έχεις λιγότερες πιθανότητες να είσαι αποκομμένος αφού πιο δύσκολα πέφτουν ταυτόχρονα δύο κόμβοι...
Βέβαια αυτό προϋποθέτει οτι και ο 2ος κόμβος που θα συνδέεσαι θα έχει εναλλακτικές διαδρομές προς το awmn. Αυτό μπορεί να εμφανίζεται δύσκολο τώρα, αλλά είναι η φυσική εξέλιξη των πραγμάτων, αρκεί να δραστηριοποιηθούν αρκετοί στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της Χαλκίδας.
Εδώ και αρκετές ημέρες έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ο κόμβος "Vouno" και υπάρχει σύμφωνα με το ewn.awmn.net σύνδεση με Χαλκίδα. 
Για κοίτα μήπως τον βλέπεις...

----------


## liousis

To έχω στα σκαριά πάντως Γιάννη.Θα μου πάρει λίγο χρόνο γιατί περιμένω να μετακομίσω στο καινούργιο σπίτι πρώτα  ::

----------


## liousis

Είχα κοιτάξει παλαιότερα Δαμιανέ και δυστυχώς δεν το βλέπω..  ::  
Υπομονή μέχρι το σκ που θα συνδεθει και ο o pit  ::  !

----------


## liousis

O Χάρης είναι up again και μάζί και με αυτόν και εγώ.!!  ::  
Τhanks Χάρη!!!  ::

----------


## liousis

Σήμερα αντικαταστάθηκε η omni που είχα φτιάξει με μία που μου έχει δώσει ο mew.Δουλεύει με μια cm9 στα 2,4.
Ερώτηση..Πως μπορώ να καταλάβω ότι εκπέμπει η omni κανονικά και είναι σωστή η συνδεσμολογία και η ρύθμισή της?Γίνετε αυτό μέσω mikrotik ή χρειάζεται να κάνω scan με ένα laptop πχ?

----------


## dti

Βάλε στο mikrotik την κάρτα (στην οποία συνδέεται η omni) σε station mode και κάνε scan. Αν πιάνεις κάτι, είναι μια ένδειξη οτι δουλεύει.
Μια λεπτομέρεια: Τσεκάρισε το πεδίο Scan List και βάλε default, 2412-2472 ώστε να σκανάρει σ΄αυτή την περιοχή συχνοτήτων.

----------


## liousis

Ο κόμβος (client) βρίσκεται ακριβώς στον σταθμό του ΟΣΕ στην περιοχή Βαθύ Αυλίδος (Έάν έρχεσαι με κατεύθυνση από Αθήνα προς Χαλκίδα στο δεξί σου χέρι φαίνεται ο σταθμός του ΟΣΕ ,στο ύψος του βενζινάδικου shell που βρίσκεται δίπλα στο ζαχαροπλαστείο Μαυρομάτη). Σας μπέρδεψα σίγουρα!!!  ::  
Λοιπόν τώρα να αναφέρω ότι όλα αυτά τα γράφω γιατί όποιος περάσει να πάει προς Εύβοια το πσ ας έχει και ένα laptopάκι ανοιχτό μήπως και πιάσει την omni.  ::  .Ο κόμβος θα είναι ανοιχτός όλο το πσ για δοκιμές...  ::  (Έχω αγωνία για το εάν έκανα επιτυχημένη σύνδεση cm9-conectors-lmr400-omni..  ::  )

----------


## dti

Παίζει και dhcp server αν δεν κάνω λάθος, οπότε εύκολα (αν παίζει η omni) θα είστε στο awmn!  ::

----------


## liousis

> Παίζει και dhcp server αν δεν κάνω λάθος, οπότε εύκολα (αν παίζει η omni) θα είστε στο awmn!


Σωστός..!Μου τον έφτιαξε ο mew..  ::  ! Thanks για το "συνεχές" setup dti..  ::

----------


## liousis

Τις τελευταίες μέρες είχαμε πολλά κοινά προβλήματα μαζί με τον Pit.Θεωρήσαμε ότι μπορεί να ήταν η ίδια mobo που φορούσαν τα router μας της elite (αγορασμένες από στοκ...).Μετά από πολλές αλλαγές τα ρουτέρια μας κόλλαγαν συνεχώς και αναγκαζόμασταν να κάνουμε reset.Ο pit άλλαξε όλο το ρούτερ με ένα p3 που του δάνεισε ο spirosco.Δούλεψε για κάποιες ώρες απροβλημάτιστα και μετά τα κολλήματα ξαναεμφανίστηκαν ακόμα πιο έντονα.Μετά από σκέψη κατέληξα ότι το άλλο κοινό που είχαμε με τον pit ήταν ένα τουνελάκι που ήταν ευγενική χορηγία του b52 μιας adsl που έστησε ο ίδιος στα ρουτεράκια μας με os mikrotik 2.9.27.Από την στιγμή που απενεργοποιήθηκε το τουνελάκι (το έκανα disable) τα κολλήματα σταμάτησαν αλλά για τον Pit ήταν ήδη αργά γιατί του έκαψε το τροφοδοτικό από τα πολλά σβησίματα.Για να έχω Internet ο proxy του hedgehog έχει αναλάβει αυτή την δουλειά τώρα.Και δυστυχώς είναι ο μόνος σύνδεσμος με το awmn γιατί μάλλον έχει πέσει η Πάρνηθα και το ασύρματο δεν δουλεύει.  ::

----------


## B52

Εχει πεσει ο Στελιος δεν ξερω περισσοτερα.... οσο για το κολλημα με το vpn το παρατηρησα και με τον Aimο..... μια γρηγορη λυση μεχρι να βρεθει γιατι το κανει αυτο ειναι να σηκωσεις το vpn απο Windows..  ::

----------


## liousis

> ..... μια γρηγορη λυση μεχρι να βρεθει γιατι το κανει αυτο ειναι να σηκωσεις το vpn απο Windows..


Φίλε Τάσο καλά τα λες αλλά είναι σαν να τα λες στον τοίχο...  ::  
Μην ξεχνάς ότι είμαι άσχετος με αυτά..  ::  Υπάρχει κανένα tutorial ή οδηγίες πως να το στήσω?

----------


## B52

Εχεις Pm..

----------


## panste

Εάν το VPN ήταν L2TP γύρισε το σε PPTP, μιας και το L2TP έχει παρατηρηθεί ότι κάνει κολλήματα.

----------


## B52

> Εάν το VPN ήταν L2TP γύρισε το σε PPTP, μιας και το L2TP έχει παρατηρηθεί ότι κάνει κολλήματα.


...και το pptp δεν περναει τα ασυμμετρα link... μπρος γκρεμος και πισω ρεμα...  ::

----------


## liousis

Ο κόμβος του mew είναι down αρκετές μέρες τώρα...  ::  .Επειδή ο Χάρης βρίσκεται συνέχεια στην Αθήνα δεν είναι δυνατόν ο άνθρωπος να επεμβαίνει άμεσα στο troubleshouting.
Για αυτό ξεκινάει η αναζήτηση εναλλακτικής σύνδεσης με όποιoν έχω οπτική επαφή(έχω άραγε με κανένα...πρέπει να αρχίσω τα scan?)...ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ μια και εσεις είστε γνώστες του αντικειμένου καλύτερα από εμένα για βοηθήστε με μήπως και ο κόμβος-πελάτη που έχω δεν πάει στα άχρηστα...  ::   ::

----------


## liousis

.....  ::   ::   ::  ....

----------


## johns

pm στον sv1bjr για link

----------


## liousis

Από ότι ξέρω έχει κανονήσει ο sv1bgr να κάνει Link με τον pit στο τέλος της εβδομάδας γιατί πλέον ο mew έχει πολλά προβλήματα και ο άνθρωπος λογω δουλειάς δεν μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει τα προβλήματα του κόμβου του.Θα ρωτήσω Γιάννη αλλά δεν νομίζω προς το παρόν να μπορεί να με εξυπηρετήσει.Ίσως αργότερα.
Προς το παρόν κάνω υπομονή και δουλεύω με την ταχύτατη pstn  ::   ::  .

----------


## dti

Σωστά, ο sv1bjr #8590 βλέπει Χαλκίδα (πιθανότατα τον pit) και έχει εκδηλώσει από καιρό την επιθυμία του για ένα ακόμη bb link προς τα εκεί.
Εξοπλισμό και διάθεση έχει, οπότε ...τα υπόλοιπα είναι τυπικές διαδικασίες!  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Όπως ενημέρωσα τον liousis με pm, εφ΄όσον αποφασίσει να γίνει κόμβος
backbone, θα μπορούσαμε να εξετάσουμε την δυνατότητα μεταξύ μας διασύνδεσης.

Η γνώμη μου είναι να δοκιμάσει πρώτα το ενδεχόμενο να συνδεθεί με Pit, πράγμα που από το wind δεν φαίνεται κατ΄αρχήν ακατόρθωτο.

Πάντως εφ΄όσον η προσπάθεια Link Pit με sv1bjr-8590 ευοδωθεί, είναι πολύ πιθανό να εμφανισθούν και άλλοι στην περιοχή με ενδιαφέρον διασύνδεσης, οπότε τα περιθώρια επιλογών αυξάνονται.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Μακάρι να ευδοκιμήσουν οι προσπάθειες για να μην νιώθω ότι κρεμάω κόσμο όποτε η ΔΕΗ ζαλίζεται. φρικτό πράγμα!

----------


## liousis

> Όπως ενημέρωσα τον liousis με pm, εφ΄όσον αποφασίσει να γίνει κόμβος
> backbone, θα μπορούσαμε να εξετάσουμε την δυνατότητα μεταξύ μας διασύνδεσης.
> 
> Η γνώμη μου είναι να δοκιμάσει πρώτα το ενδεχόμενο να συνδεθεί με Pit, πράγμα που από το wind δεν φαίνεται κατ΄αρχήν ακατόρθωτο.
> 
> Πάντως εφ΄όσον η προσπάθεια Link Pit με sv1bjr-8590 ευοδωθεί, είναι πολύ πιθανό να εμφανισθούν και άλλοι στην περιοχή με ενδιαφέρον διασύνδεσης, οπότε τα περιθώρια επιλογών αυξάνονται.


Πιστεύω ότι όλα αυτά που λες είναι πολύ σωστά.Να ευχηθώ καλή σύνδεση με τον pit και όσο για εμένα όλα θα γίνουν με υπομονή  ::  .

----------


## liousis

Χθές έγινε ένα scan προς τον pit μήπως και τον πιάνω..αρνητικά τα αποτελέσματα  ::  ..Σήμερα έκανα ένα scan μόνος μου μήπως πιάσω κάτι που θα με συνδέσει στο awmn.Δυστυχώς τα αποτελέσματα δεν ήταν ενθαρυντικά...Υπομονή λοιπόν μέχρι να βρεθεί κάτι στο μέλον..Μόλις σηκώσει την omni ο pit θα ξαναγίνει scan μήπως και τον πιάσω αυτή την φορά...  ::  

Προς το παρόν...pstn ...  ::

----------


## liousis

Nα και τα αποτελέσματα...

----------


## sv1bjr

Και όμως "υπάρχει ελπίς" (Σαμαράκης).

Μπορεί το φυσικό εμπόδιο μεταξύ liousis - Pit να εμποδίζει οριακά την απ' ευθείας οπτική επαφή, δεν είναι όμως απίθανο να επιτρέπει την διασύνδεση η σκέδαση της Η/Μ ακτινοβολίας.

Βέβαια στην περίπτωση αυτή τα αποτελέσματα της επικοινωνίας δεν περιμένουμε να είναι ιδανικά, πλην όμως μπορεί να αποτελέσει μία προσωρινή λύση.

Προσεγμένος εξοπλισμός και σχολαστικοί χειρισμοί μπορεί να δώσουν το ποθούμενο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## PIT

> Μπορεί το φυσικό εμπόδιο μεταξύ liousis - Pit να εμποδίζει οριακά την απ' ευθείας οπτική επαφή, δεν είναι όμως απίθανο να επιτρέπει την διασύνδεση η σκέδαση της Η/Μ ακτινοβολίας.


  ::   ::  
Τι ειναι αυτο Ρωσσετο???

----------


## sv1bjr

Με τον όρο σκέδαση (scattering) εννοούμε την αλλαγή πορείας μίας ακτίνας της ΗΜ ακτινοβολίας που οφείλεται σε πρόσκρουσή της πάνω σε σωματίδια ή μεγάλα μόρια αερίων.

----------


## PIT

Και πως γινεται αυτο???

----------


## liousis

Ενδιαφέροντα αυτά που λέτε..Για πες φίλε Ρωσσέτο να μαθαίνουμε και εμείς οι νέοι...  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Είναι φυσικό φαινόμενο, εμείς περιοριζόμαστε στο να εκμεταλλευτούμε τα αποτελέσματά του.

Δηλαδή αν και οι κόμβοι σας δεν είναι σε ευθεία ορατοί (οριακά βέβαια), είναι πολύ πιθανό να είναι εφικτή η ασύρματη επικοινωνία μεταξύ σας.

Αρκεί μια δοκιμή με κατευθυντικά interfaces, επιμελημένες συνδέσεις και μπόλικη επιμονή και υπομονή.

Άλλωστε η τύχη ευνοεί τους τολμηρούς.  ::

----------


## liousis

Επειδή λοιπόν είμαστε τολμηροί πιστεύω η τύχη να μας ευνοήσει..
Πρίν από λιγο αλλάξαμε ένα αντάπτορα στην omni του pit που είχε σπάσει το pin.Θέλουμε να πιστεύουμε ότι αυτό το Pin είναι ο φταίχτης που το ap του pit δεν έπαιζε.Αύριο ή μεθαύριο ο Βασίλης θα ανεβάσει την omni και θα τσεκάρουμε εάν λειτουργεί το ap του.Επειδή στο scan που έκανα σήμερα έπιασα ένα άσχετο ap στην Χαλκίδα (mike-link) το οποίο το έπιανε και ο pit από την ταράτσα του με scan πιστεύω ότι έχω ελπίδες να "δω" τον pit.Αν αυτό γίνει, μετά μένουν οι δοκιμές με πιάτα για να έχουμε πλήρης κατευθυντηκότητα..  ::  

Ας ελπίσουμε λοιπόν...άλλωστε η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία...!

----------


## antonisk7

Μαλιστα πέιτε μου τώρα πως χωρις οπτική επαφη (νομιζω) και με ενα σωρο εμπόδια έπιασες σε απόσταση 22κμ μια όμνι (χειροποίητη από το workshop 9dbi) που παίζει σε senao στα 30mw και δεν επιασες το πιάτο 1,2 μ. με Β που κοιταει προς Χαλκίδα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## liousis

Φίλε μου και όμως το είδες από μόνος σου.Σε λίγο θα ξανακάνω ένα scan και θα σας παραθέσω τα αποτελέσματα...  ::

----------


## liousis

Το scan έγινε λοιπόν με την βοήθεια του Pit και του power αλλά δεν έπιασα κάτι που να μου δίνει ελπιδες για την σύνδεση μου με το awmn.  ::   ::  Δεν έπιασα ούτε τον balibari.. προχθές μάλον τον έπιανα από αντανακλάσεις.
Τα νέα λοιπόν είναι άσχημα για ακόμη μια φορά και η απογοήτευση μεγάλη....  ::   ::  

Δεν βαριέσαι έχει ο Θεός...  ::

----------


## dti

Με τί εξοπλισμό έκανες το scan;

----------


## antonisk7

> Δεν βαριέσαι έχει ο Θεός...


Μην απογοητεύεσαι θα βρεθεί λύση

----------


## liousis

> Με τί εξοπλισμό έκανες το scan;


Με το router μου.Δηλαδή p4 1.6ghz-256 ram-mikrotik 2.9.27-1m dish-cm9 και το laptop του pit.Σιγά σιγά γύρισμα στο πιάτο δεν έπιασα κάτι από ewn αλλά κάτι άσχετα.Δεν χρησιμοποίησα το netstumbler..  ::  .Ίσως έπρεπε να το κάνω και με αυτό..Αυτή είναι η ασχετοσύνη του νέου...  ::

----------


## liousis

Η pstn δίνει και παίρνει.Έχω σχεδόν 20 μέρες που είμαι ασύνδετος ασύρματα με το awmn  ::  .
To καλό είναι οτι προσφέρθηκε να μου διαθέσει ένα Interface ο Β52 (να είσαι καλά βρε Τάσο..ήδη έχεις προσφέρει αρκετά και σε ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ...  ::  ) μέσω του AimOS για να μπορέσω να συνδεθώ.Ο Τάσος όμως δεν μπόρεσε αυτό το ΣΚ να κατέβει Ορωπό και έτσι για ακόμη μια εβδομάδα θα έχω ένα ταρατσο-pc που θα κάθετε...  ::  Που και που το ανάβω να φορτίζει και η μπαταρία του για να μην τα παίξει το bios.

Το σκέφτηκα αρκετά ... είπα μετά από πάρα πολλά χρόνια να πιστέψω πάλι στον Αϊ Βασίλη...Θα του ζητήσω μαζί με τον καινούργιο χρόνο μήπως μου φέρει και κανένα link για Πρωτοχρονιάτικο δωράκι...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Μίλησα με τον Χάρη (mew) ώστε να βρούμε μια λύση.
Ελπίζω ένα από τα επόμενα ΣΚ να τα λέμε και πάλι ασύρματα.

----------


## liousis

Θα χαρώ πολύ φίλε Σωκράτη να τα πούμε πάλι από κοντά σύντομα.Άντε γιατί μας έλειψες πολύ...  ::  .Πιστεύω ότι μια γαλακτομπουρικοσυνάντηση θα είναι ότι έπρεπε για να ξανασμίξουμε!!!  ::   ::  
Ο Θεός να σε έχει καλά φίλε μου.Σύντομα κοντά μας να μας μεταδώσεις τις γνώσεις σου.
Άντε και υπόσχομαι νέα εμφιάλωση...  ::   ::

----------


## liousis

Αφού λοιπόν η σύνδεσή μου με τον mew δεν είναι πλέον εφικτή λόγω των γνωστών προβλημάτων του κόμβου του Χάρη ενημέρωσα και το wind ότι είμαι ασύνδετος για να μην δημιουργούνται "παρεξηγήσεις".
Αναμένοντας λοιπόν μέχρι να γίνει κάτι  ::   ::   ::  ...
Αναμένοντας και ελπίζοντας αυτή την κόκκινη γραμμούλα που δημιούργησα στο wind ,πριν από λίγο, να μην τύχει να την ξαναδώ...  ::

----------


## liousis

Όπως εξελίσσονται τα πράγματα βλέπω ότι η "πανάκεια στην ασθένειά μου" είναι η αναβάθμιση του κόμβου μου σε Backbone...  ::   ::  
Παρόλο που σκεφτόμουν (αφού θα μετακομίσω σε λίγο καιρό) αυτό να γίνει μία και καλή, τελικά βλέπω ότι θα χρειαστεί να το κάνω πρίν την μετακόμιση.....  ::  

"Σήκωσέ το το τιμημένο δεν μπορώ να περιμένω......  ::   ::  "

----------


## liousis

Από σήμερα έχω στην αποθήκη μου και ένα gilbertini 80cm από το γνωστό μαγαζί της Καλιθέας αγορασμένο.Το πήρα γιατί προετοιμάζομαι μέσα στην εβδομάδα να αναβαθμιστώ σε backbone κόμβος από client.Ίσως βέβαια να είμαι αρκετά φιλόδοξος αλλά τι άλλο να κάνω...  ::  ...Λίγη φλοδοξία πότε δεν έβλαψε κανένα.  ::  

Έχουμε και λέμε λοιπόν..Ο αρχικός εξοπλισμός :Stick Out Tongue: c-p4,16ghz,256Ram-mikrotik 2.9.27,2 cm9,1m dish,0.80m dish.Αναμένω τις καρτούλες-pigtails του Δαμιανού από την ομαδική καθώς και 2 feederάκια 5ghz by nvak.Στα σχέδια είναι να μπεί και μια Omni να εξυπηρετεί την γύρω περιοχή και τον σταθμό του τρένου...
Θα στήσω τον κόμβο στο καινούργιο σπίτι και θα το ενώσω με το μέρος που μένω τώρα ενσύρματα με utp καλώδιο.Και αυτό γιατί ότι στόχευση είναι να γίνει ,να γίνει μία και καλή από την αρχή.  ::  
Εάν βέβαια η προσπάθειες σύνδεσης δεν καρποφορήσουν ,παρόλο που το wind μου το επιτρέπει ,θα κάνω υπομονή μέχρι να βρεθεί κάποιος άλλος πιο κοντά σε εμένα...  ::  

Όλα αυτά θα γίνουν αφού τελιώσω και το μάζεμα της ελιάς την προσεχή εβδομάδα!!!  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Σωστή κίνηση!
Feeders made by nvak μπορείς να πάρεις και από μένα.

----------


## liousis

> Θα στήσω τον κόμβο στο καινούργιο σπίτι και θα το ενώσω με το μέρος που μένω τώρα ενσύρματα με utp καλώδιο.Και αυτό γιατί ότι στόχευση είναι να γίνει ,να γίνει μία και καλή από την αρχή.  
> :


Αφού ψιλομελέτησα αυτό τον τρόπο πριν από λίγο είδα ότι υπάρχουν κάποιες δυσκολίες να γίνει..  ::  .Για αυτό λοιπόν θα γίνει ο bb κόμβος προς το παρόν από το μέρος που είμαι και σαν client και μετά από κανένα χρόνο που θα μετακομίσω θα γίνει κατασκευή από την αρχή.Άλλωστε οι γρήγορες κινήσεις πολλές φορές οδηγούν σε ανεπιθύμητα αποτελέσματα..  ::

----------


## liousis

> Σωστή κίνηση!
> Feeders made by nvak μπορείς να πάρεις και από μένα.


Φίλε Σωκράτη ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σου.Επειδή θα χρειαστεί να βρεθώ και με τον Δαμιανό (αφού παραλάβει τις κάρτες από τη ομαδική για να τις πάρω) και είχα κάνει μια κουβέντα μαζί του μέσω του Pit για feeder nvak,εάν δεν κάτσει θα σε ειδοποιήσω. (άκουσα ότι ο nvak βγάζει προσεχώς κάτι καινούργια ¨αδιάβροχα"  ::  )

----------


## PIT

> Αφού ψιλομελέτησα αυτό τον τρόπο πριν από λίγο είδα ότι υπάρχουν κάποιες δυσκολίες να γίνει..


???????  ::

----------


## liousis

> Αφού ψιλομελέτησα αυτό τον τρόπο πριν από λίγο είδα ότι υπάρχουν κάποιες δυσκολίες να γίνει.. 
> 
> 
> ???????


Θα σου πώ από κοντά...  ::

----------


## Embraced

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Σωστή κίνηση!
> Feeders made by nvak μπορείς να πάρεις και από μένα.
> 
> 
> Φίλε Σωκράτη ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σου.Επειδή θα χρειαστεί να βρεθώ και με τον Δαμιανό (αφού παραλάβει τις κάρτες από τη ομαδική για να τις πάρω) και είχα κάνει μια κουβέντα μαζί του μέσω του Pit για feeder nvak,εάν δεν κάτσει θα σε ειδοποιήσω. (άκουσα ότι ο nvak βγάζει προσεχώς κάτι καινούργια ¨αδιάβροχα"  )


Σε ποιόν ακριβώς κόμβο αναφέρεσαι;  ::

----------


## liousis

> Σε ποιόν ακριβώς κόμβο αναφέρεσαι;


Φίλε μου αναφέρομαι στον κόμβο που λέει και ο τίτλος του Post,στην Αυλιδα.Όσον αφορά τον κόμβο μου στο Σχηματάρι είναι μια σκέψη που πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί ίσως μέσα στην άνοιξη.Προέχει ο κόμβος στην Αυλίδα γιατί έχω αρκετά προβλήματα εδώ και ένα μήνα περίπου.Αφου λοιπόν ο κόμβος στην Αυλίδα ανέβει κατόπιν θα ήθελα να αποκτήσω την ανάλογη εμπειρία πρίν στήσω κάτι στο Σχηματάρι για να μπορώ και να το υποστηρίζω.Επιπροσθέτως υπάρχουν και οικονομικές δυσκολίες δυστυχώς...  ::

----------


## Embraced

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Embraced
> 
> 
> Σε ποιόν ακριβώς κόμβο αναφέρεσαι; 
> 
> 
> Φίλε μου αναφέρομαι στον κόμβο που λέει και ο τίτλος του Post,στην Αυλιδα.Όσον αφορά τον κόμβο μου στο Σχηματάρι είναι μια σκέψη που πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί ίσως μέσα στην άνοιξη.Προέχει ο κόμβος στην Αυλίδα γιατί έχω αρκετά προβλήματα εδώ και ένα μήνα περίπου.Αφου λοιπόν ο κόμβος στην Αυλίδα ανέβει κατόπιν θα ήθελα να αποκτήσω την ανάλογη εμπειρία πρίν στήσω κάτι στο Σχηματάρι για να μπορώ και να το υποστηρίζω.Επιπροσθέτως υπάρχουν και οικονομικές δυσκολίες δυστυχώς...


Α, μάλιστα. Thanks για την διευκρίνηση. Κι εγώ για τον κόμβο στο Σχηματάρι νόμισα στην αρχή  ::  Βασικά πιστεύω ότι έχεις δίκιο, δεν μπορείς να επωμιστείς εσύ όλο το κόστος κατασκευής ενός κόμβου backbone και οι υπόλοιποι να συνδεόμαστε με μικρό κόστος πάνω σου. Σαν να σου ζητάμε να πληρώσεις πχ για ένα χιλιόμετρο κολώνες της ΔΕΗ και εμείς να παίρνουμε το ρεύμα έτοιμοι. Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να συνεισφέρουν όλοι για τη δημιουργία μεγάλων κόμβων έτσι ώστε να μην "πληγώνεται" οικονομικά κάποιος. Καλή συνέχεια με τον κόμβο που έχεις και σίγουρα με τον καιρό θα έχεις περισσότερη εμπειρία.

----------


## liousis

> A, μάλιστα. Thanks για την διευκρίνηση. Κι εγώ για τον κόμβο στο Σχηματάρι νόμισα στην αρχή  Βασικά πιστεύω ότι έχεις δίκιο, δεν μπορείς να επωμιστείς εσύ όλο το κόστος κατασκευής ενός κόμβου backbone και οι υπόλοιποι να συνδεόμαστε με μικρό κόστος πάνω σου. Σαν να σου ζητάμε να πληρώσεις πχ για ένα χιλιόμετρο κολώνες της ΔΕΗ και εμείς να παίρνουμε το ρεύμα έτοιμοι. Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να συνεισφέρουν όλοι για τη δημιουργία μεγάλων κόμβων έτσι ώστε να μην "πληγώνεται" οικονομικά κάποιος. Καλή συνέχεια με τον κόμβο που έχεις και σίγουρα με τον καιρό θα έχεις περισσότερη εμπειρία.


Δεν ενοούσα αυτό λέγοντας ότι υπάρχουν κάποιες οικονομικές δυσκολίες..  ::  Βασικά πιστεύω οτι όταν κάποιος κάνει μια τέτοια κίνηση (δηλαδή να σηκώσει ένα bb κόμβο) πρέπει να βασίζεται πρώτα στην τσέπη του και όχι στην τσέπη των μελοντικών πελατών του,καθώς επίσης να έχει πλήρη συναίσθηση των συνεπειών και υποχρεώσεων του (οικονομικών και όχι μόνο)  ::  
Τώρα εάν χρειάζεται να δημιουργηθεί ένας κόμβος για να εξυπηρετήσει μια ομάδα ανθρώπων, οι οποίοι δεν είναι δυνατόν να συνδεθούν με το δίκτυο με άλλο τρόπο,τότε θεωρώ ότι είναι σωστό να επωμιστούν το οικονομικό (και όχι μόνο) βάρος όλοι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι (όπως για την συγκεκριμένη πρόταση που έχει γίνει από τον dti στο post σου για τον Άγιο Μερκούριο).  ::

----------


## PIT

Εχει δικαιο ο Πανος  ::   ::  
Το πρωτο και κυριοτερο ειναι η τσεπη, ποσο αντεχει.

----------


## Embraced

> Εχει δικαιο ο Πανος   
> Το πρωτο και κυριοτερο ειναι η τσεπη, ποσο αντεχει.


Συμφωνώ κι εγώ σε αυτό όπως προείπα. Σκοπός του ΑΜΔΑ είναι να ισοκατανέμεται το κόστος ώστε να μην είναι απαγορευτικό. Επίσης χαίρομαι που βλέπω ότι έχετε διαβάσει για τον Αγ.Μερκούριο. Πραγματικά αν δω ενδιαφέρον έχω σκοπό να συνεισφέρω. Τέλος είχα βγεί σήμερα στην ταράτσα με το αζιμούθιο της μάνας μου και παρατήρησα οτι πράγματι υπάρχει οπτική επαφή με Σχηματάρι, Οινόφυτα και Άγιο Μερκούριο. Μόνο με αυτά όμως και όχι με άλλες κοντινότερες γεωγραφικά περιοχές.

----------


## liousis

Σχηματάρι μπορεί να βλέπεις αλλά μάλον δεν σε βλέπω εγώ από Σχηματάρι γιατί από αυτή την μεριά της ταράτσας μόνο δυόροφα και τριόροφα βλέπω δυστυχώς.Εγώ βλέπω πολύ καθαρά τον kopeti...αυτή είναι η ελεύθερη πλευρά της ταράτσας (δηλαδή προς Τανάγρα).Ίσως μία ενδεχόμενη σύνδεση του kopetι με τον eviawind (αν δεν κάνω λάθος τον έχει πιάσει σε ένα παλαιότερο scan που είχε κάνει ο kopeti) να ήταν η λύση για την σύνδεση όλων μας.Και ίσως εάν γινόταν αυτό να μην χρειαζόταν να πάμε στην περίπτωση του Αγίου Μερκουρίου.Δηλαδή κάτι σαν eviawind-kopeti-embraced-(liousis αργότερα)..  ::  .Βέβαια είμαι αρκετά νέος για να προτείνω διαδρομές για Links.Οι παλαιότεροι μπορούν να μας πουν αν γίνεται αυτό...

----------


## PIT

Πιστευω Πανω οτι ο Αγ. Μερκ. ειναι καλυτερη λυση (πιο ακριβη απο θεμα οικονομικου) αλλα και θα βοηθησει στην αναπτυξη του δικτυου.  ::  
Επισης Αν π.χ. πεσει ο eviawind θα ειστε ολοι εκτος  ::   ::  
Απο την αλλη θα ειναι σαν μια back up διαδρομη.

----------


## liousis

Δεν ξέρω βρε Βασίλη...είμαι νέος ακόμη.  ::   ::  
Όσον αφορά το οικονομικό ,αρνητικός δεν είμαι αλλά προς το παρόν δεν δύναμαι (κατά την άνοιξη θα το συζητούσα...  ::  )

----------


## hedgehog

Απο Τανάγρα είναι να γίνει ένα scan και προς εμένα, το οποίο καθυστερεί μέχρι να στήσω ταρατσο PC, αφου το routerboard μου πλέον δεν σηκώνει τρίτο interface για την omni  :: 

Αν γίνει αυτό, αφενός δεν επιβαρύνουμε περισσότερο τον eviawind ο οποίος έχει ήδη τέσσερα interfaces επάνω του και αφετέρου μειώνουμε κάπως την απόσταση του link.

Δυστυχώς δεν είμαι σε θέση να δώσω ακριβές χρονοδιάγραμμα για την λειτουργία του ταρατσοrouter, αλλά δεδομένου ότι σημαντικό ποσοστό των υλικών έχει ήδη βρεθεί, δεν νομίζω πως θα καθυστερήσει ιδιαίτερα  ::

----------


## liousis

> Δεν ξέρω βρε Βασίλη...είμαι νέος ακόμη.


Είδες που οι παλιοί ξέρουν περισσότερα...  ::   ::

----------


## PIT

Οκ αναμενουμε μπας και γινει τιποτα εδω στην περιοχη γιατι δεν βλεπω ενδιαφερον.

----------


## liousis

> Οκ αναμενουμε μπας και γινει τιποτα εδω στην περιοχη γιατι δεν βλεπω ενδιαφερον.


Δεν θέλω να είσαι αρνητικός..  ::   ::

----------


## PIT

Δεν ειμαι αρνητικος ρε Πανο αλλα καποια πραματα κανουν μπαμ!!!

----------


## Embraced

> Σχηματάρι μπορεί να βλέπεις αλλά μάλον δεν σε βλέπω εγώ από Σχηματάρι γιατί από αυτή την μεριά της ταράτσας μόνο δυόροφα και τριόροφα βλέπω δυστυχώς.Εγώ βλέπω πολύ καθαρά τον kopeti...αυτή είναι η ελεύθερη πλευρά της ταράτσας (δηλαδή προς Τανάγρα).Ίσως μία ενδεχόμενη σύνδεση του kopetι με τον eviawind (αν δεν κάνω λάθος τον έχει πιάσει σε ένα παλαιότερο scan που είχε κάνει ο kopeti) να ήταν η λύση για την σύνδεση όλων μας.Και ίσως εάν γινόταν αυτό να μην χρειαζόταν να πάμε στην περίπτωση του Αγίου Μερκουρίου.Δηλαδή κάτι σαν eviawind-kopeti-embraced-(liousis αργότερα)..  .Βέβαια είμαι αρκετά νέος για να προτείνω διαδρομές για Links.Οι παλαιότεροι μπορούν να μας πουν αν γίνεται αυτό...


Χμμμ, κατάλαβα. Έχουμε θεωρητικά επαφή, αλλα στην πραγματικότητα όχι. Ελπίζω να μην συμβαίνει το ίδιο με τον Άγιο Μερκούριο από τον οποίο απέχω μόνο 2 χιλιόμετρα αλλά δεν βλέπω την ταράτσα του κτιρίου που είχε υποδείξει εκεί ο ιδιοκτήτης και ανησυχώ παρότι στα σχεδιαγράμματα φαίνεται να υπάρχει οπτική επαφή. Επίσης με τον kopeti (με τον οποίο έχω μιλήσει κιόλας), νομίζω τελικά ότι δεν έχω οπτική επαφή σε καμία περίπτωση. Ο μόνος κόμβος πέρα από τον Άγιο Μερκούριο που έχω θεωρητικά οπτική επαφή είναι ο cpaf2 στα Οινόφυτα. Σίγουρα θέλει μελλοντικά σκαναρίσματα κτλ για να δούμε τι ζεύξεις μπορούν να γίνουν, ενω ελπίζουμε να υπάρξουν άτομα στις περιοχές αυτές που να ενδιαφερθούν και να βοηθήσουν την κατάσταση. Εγώ πάντως εδω γύρω θα μαι  ::

----------


## liousis

Υπομονή φίλε μου μόνο αυτό μπορείς να κάνεις....Άλωστε από τον Ιούνιο που άρχισα να ψάχνομαι εγώ με το awmn οι κόμβοι στο ewn-wind από 36 που ήταν τότε έχουν φτάσει τους 100,.εστω και εάν κάποιοι από αυτούς είναι "εικονικοί" και μη ενεργοποιημένοι.  ::

----------


## Embraced

> Υπομονή φίλε μου μόνο αυτό μπορείς να κάνεις....Άλωστε από τον Ιούνιο που άρχισα να ψάχνομαι εγώ με το awmn οι κόμβοι στο ewn-wind από 36 που ήταν τότε έχουν φτάσει τους 100,.εστω και εάν κάποιοι από αυτούς είναι "εικονικοί" και μη ενεργοποιημένοι.


Εννοείται. Εντωμεταξύ θα μου ήταν ενδιαφέρον να αρχίσω κάποια στιγμή να μαθαίνω πως στήνονται οι κόμβοι και όλα τα θεωρητικά και πρακτικά γύρω από αυτά. Ήδη έχω εκτυπώσει το "PlugMeIn" από αυτό το site για να πάρω μια ιδέα στα θεωρητικά βέβαια.

----------


## PIT

Δεν θα ηταν ασχημο μια συναντηση μας σε καφε της Χαλκιδας να τα πουμε απο κοντα  ::   ::

----------


## liousis

Συμφωνώ..Παρόλο που γνωρίζω ελάχιστα σε σχέση με τους παλιότερους ένα καφεδάκι από κοντά για να γνωριστούμε καλυτερα πιστεύω θα ήταν καλή ιδέα.  ::

----------


## Embraced

> Συμφωνώ..Παρόλο που γνωρίζω ελάχιστα σε σχέση με τους παλιότερους ένα καφεδάκι από κοντά για να γνωριστούμε καλυτερα πιστεύω θα ήταν καλή ιδέα.


Οκ. Σε προσέθεσα σαν επαφή στο MSN Messenger. Ελπίζω να μπαίνεις εκεί καμια φορά να κανονίσουμε κάτι. Σε σχέση με τους παλιότερους μπορεί να ξέρεις λίγα, αλλά από τη στιγμή που έχεις δικό σου κόμβο ξέρεις αρκετά για να κατευθύνεις και άλλους.

----------


## liousis

Ή Παρασκευή ή Σαββάτο θα συναντηθούμε με τον Hedgehog (ο pit και εγώ) για να παραλάβουμε κάποια υλικά για τους κόμβους μας.Εάν θέλεις και μπορείς μπορούμε να το πιούμε το καφεδάκι μας...  ::

----------


## liousis

Δεν ξέρω εάν κάτι σημαίνει αυτό...Αντώνη για δες το...Τυχαία έβαλα κάπου το πιάτο στην ταράτσα και πάτησα ένα scan και να το αποτέλεσμα..Αφού περιμένω να συνδεθώ και εγώ πιθανότατα με τον sv1bjr (αν μας κάτσει..) πειραματιζόμουν στην ταράτσα και να τι ψάρεψα με το 1m πιατάκι μου !!!  ::   ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Πρόκειτε για τον κόμβο balibari(#47), ο οποίος και ενδιαφέρεται για δραστηριοποίηση στην περιοχή.

Ένα ενδεχόμενο Link μαζί του δεν θα ήταν άσχημη ιδέα.  ::

----------


## liousis

Eπειδή είμαι μόνος μου και το scan με το πιάτο δεν το κάνω σωστά όπως επίσης και άλλα τόσα πράγματα λόγω της άγνοιας μου, καλά είναι να γίνει ένα scan όπως πρέπει να γίνεται και μετά να συζητήσουμε για τα αποτελέσματα και τις πιθανές συνδέσεις...  ::

----------


## PIT

Οκ θα βοηθησουμε  ::

----------


## liousis

Αφού λοιπόν είμαι κοντά στους 2 μήνες εκτός δικτύου πήρα την απόφαση να ανακατασκευάσω τον κόμβο και να τον κάνω πιο αξιόπιστο όπως πρέπει να είναι ένας κόμβος bb.To ταρατσο-pc αλλάχθηκε εντελώς σε ένα p3-800mhz-128mb ,γιατί το προηγούμενο p4-1,6ghz-256ram δεν μου άφηνε πολλά περιθώρια λόγω συχνών βλαβών της mobo.Ο κόμβος είναι up and running από χθές το πρωί απροβλημάτιστα.Για αρχή μπαίνει μια handmade omni και ελπίζω το 1m πιατάκι που υπάρχει εκεί θα συνδεθεί bb με τον sv1bjr χωρίς προβλήματα...  ::

----------


## neo4

Αντε Πανο εδω ημαστε να ενισχυσουμε οσο γινεται  ::  
Ειναι κριμα και αδικο να εχεις τον εξοπλισμο τοσο καιρο και να μην μπορεις να συνδεθεις  ::  
Η ελπιδα πεθαινει ομως τελευταια οπως ξερεις  ::

----------


## liousis

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι έγινε προσπάθεια σύνδεσης με τον κόμβο ewn#40 του sv1jr.Τα αποτελέσματα δυστυχώς ήταν αρνητικά  ::   ::  .Το wind μας δείχνει ότι έχουμε προϋποθέσεις για πιθανή σύνδεση αλλά δεν βγήκε αληθινό...Τι αλλαγές καρτών έκανα τι αλλαγές feeder και τόσα άλλα πράγματα αλλά τίποτα.Μάλιστα όταν το είχα το πιάτο γυρισμένο προς τα εκεί και έκανα ένα scan στα 2.4 για να βλέπαμε και αυτό το ενδεχόμενο έπιασα τον ewn#47 balibari που ήταν ακριβώς από πίσω μου και στα 21km  ::   ::  ..Τι γίνετε βρε...αναρωτηθήκαμε στο τηλέφωνο που μιλούσαμε με τον sv1bjr..Έλα ντε...  ::  ..Και μάλιστα το περίεργο της υπόθεσης ήταν ότι το συγκεκριμένο pigtail που είχε η cm9 το μέτρησα με το πολύμετρο και βραχυκύκλωνε..και όμως βραχυκλύκλωνε...  ::  (μέχρι αυτό μου ήρθε να κάνω, να μετρήσω εκτός από τα καλώδια και τα pigtail....).
Τι να πω...?Είμαι γκαντέμης...  ::   ::   :: 

Άντε του χρόνου τώρα..Άγιε Βασίλη φέρε μου ένα bb link σε παρακαλώ..  ::   ::

----------


## antonisk7

> ...και έκανα ένα scan στα 2.4 για να βλέπαμε και αυτό το ενδεχόμενο έπιασα τον ewn#47 balibari που ήταν ακριβώς από πίσω μου και στα 21km   ..Τι γίνετε βρε...αναρωτηθήκαμε στο τηλέφωνο που μιλούσαμε με τον sv1bjr..Έλα ντε...  ..Και μάλιστα το περίεργο της υπόθεσης ήταν ότι το συγκεκριμένο pigtail που είχε η cm9 το μέτρησα με το πολύμετρο και βραχυκύκλωνε..και όμως βραχυκλύκλωνε...  ...


μην απορείς είμαστε σε ευθεια γραμμη και σε βλέπω με καθαρη οπτική πανω από τη Χαλκίδα, με λίγο καλυτερη στόχευση χαλαρά κανεις connect στο interface μου , πίατο 1,2 μ είναι δεν έιναι μικρο... Μήπως το χει η μοιρα μας να κανουμε λινκ ?  ::  και οι 2 ασυνδετοι είμαστε


ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑΙΟΙ ΑΚΟΥΤΕ ? Η ΑΥΛΙΔΑ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ , ΕΣΕΙΣ ???

----------


## liousis

::

----------


## liousis

Mου φαίνεται ότι για εκεί το πάει....  ::  .Ότι scan και να κάνω ο Αντώνης μπροστά..Και αλλού να στοχεύσω...πάλι ο Αντώνης μπροστά..Μήπως έχεις κάνει κανένα link με τον Θεό και όλος ο ουρανός είναι δικός σου??  ::  ..
Άντε να κάνουμε ένα link μεταξύ μας και θα είμαστε ένα "ασύνδετο" ζευγάρι...  ::   ::  

Φιλικά...Παναγιώτης..

----------


## socrates

> Mου φαίνεται ότι για εκεί το πάει....  .Ότι scan και να κάνω ο Αντώνης μπροστά..Και αλλού να στοχεύσω...πάλι ο Αντώνης μπροστά..Μήπως έχεις κάνει κανένα link με τον Θεό και όλος ο ουρανός είναι δικός σου??  ..
> Άντε να κάνουμε ένα link μεταξύ μας και θα είμαστε ένα "ασύνδετο" ζευγάρι...   
> 
> Φιλικά...Παναγιώτης..


O κουμπάρος θα αναλάβει να σας συνδέσει με τους υπόλοιπους...  ::  

Πάντως αν συνδεθείτε μεταξύ σας διπλασιάζετε τις πιθανότητες να βρεθεί κάποιος να σας μπάσει στο δίκτυο.

----------


## liousis

Αγαπητέ Σωκράτη δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει και άλλη λύση ..Ο sv1bjr έχει γυρίσει ένα πιάτο προς τα εμένα και θα κάνω μερικές αλχημίες σαν άπειρος που είμαι μήπως και τον πιάσω ακόμα 2 μερούλες.Αλλά βλέπουμε ότι είναι γραφτό να συνδεθούμε μεταξύ μας (antonisk7-liousis)..  ::  Αφού εκεί το πάει...

ΥΓ: Να υποθέσω ότι ο κουμπάρος είναι ο Σπύρος???

----------


## antonisk7

Μπήκα με vpn και είδα ότι πιάνω το AP του PIT με -80, με το 1,20 πιάτο. Η πλάκα είναι ότι με την handmade omni από το workshop τον πιάνω με -90 !!! ίσως αν μπω προσωρινά client στον PIT βρούμε καμιά άκρη. (pit σκέψου κάνα bblink)

----------


## liousis

Από όσο ξέρω ο pit θα κάνει ένα Link με τον rosered το Σαββάτο.Θα κάνουν με το γραφείο του γιατί με την Κάνηθο δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε το περασμένο ΣΚ αφού τους έκοβε την οπτική επαφή μια ταράτσα.Την omni σου την έπιασα και εγώ εκτός από το πιάτο σου, πριν μια εβδομάδα...  ::

----------


## PIT

Αντωνη αν θα γινει μαλλον μετα τα Χριστουγεννα γιατι θα πρεπει να αγοραστει εξοπλισμος. (Ο ενας εκλεισε 3 if + ομνι). Υπαρχει ολη η καλη διαθεση αλλα μονος μου δεν μπορω να υποστηριξω ολα αυτα τα Λινκς. Θα πρεπει να βγουν και αλοι ββ κονβοι μεσα στην Χαλκιδα! 

Αυτο το ΣΚ θα γινει ββ λινκ με rosered στο γραφειο του και απο κει στην Κανιθο γιατι μας εκοψε μια ταρατσα με κεραμυδια. (-90).

Να και μια φοτο απο το ΑΡ μου μιας και εχω μονο δυο clients (neo & rosered)

----------


## liousis

Και σήμερα έγινε ένα πιο υπομονετικό scan προς το γυρισμένο πιάτο του sv1bjr αλλά η προσπάθεια δεν απέδωσε καλώς δυστυχώς...  ::  
Το μόνο που μου μένει είναι εάν κατέβεις κανένα ΣΚ προς Αρτάκη μεριά μαστρο-Σπύρο και μπορείς να ρίξεις μια ματιά στο sw-hw του κόμβου μου ,μήπως κάτι δεν κάνω σωστά  ::  .
Το πιάτο του sv1bjr θα είναι γυρισμένο προς τα εδώ και θα ξαποστένει υπομονετικά....Ευχαριστώ Ρωσσέτο...
Εάν πιστεύεις antonisk7 ότι ένα Link μεταξύ μας θα εξυπηρετούσε και θέλεις δεν θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα για πιθανή επίτευξή του.(Ίσως να έχεις άλλα Link στο μυαλό σου για αρχή ...Σεβαστό)  ::  .

Στο μεταξύ το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι υπομονή και από αυτή έχω αρκετή..Δόξα τον Θεό...  ::   ::

----------


## liousis

Άλλαξε και η ονομασία του post ...Έτσι για να είμαστε πιο συγκεκριμένοι και να συμβαδίζουμε με τους περισσότερους....
Ευχαριστώ Σπύρο!!!  ::

----------


## spirosco

Να σαι καλα Πανο.
Το θεωρησα ευκαιρια να προσαρμοσω ολα τα topics κομβων στο ιδιο στανταρ ονομασιας.
Ετσι νομιζω κραταμε και ποιο τακτοποιημενο το ευβοιοτικο forum.

----------


## liousis

Επιτέλους συνδέθηκα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ρωσέττο ΧΙΛΙΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!!  ::   ::  
Το πρώτο μου bb με τον sv1bjr...  ::  
Άντε να πιούμε και το κρασάκι μας!!!!
 ::  Το σήμα δεν είναι πολύ καλό .Τα καλώδια θα αλλαχτούν σύντομα και ίσως το πιάτο να κατέβει με downdill λίγο (με πατέντα) μήπως και υπάρξει βελτίωση!!

----------


## socrates

Η υπομονή και η επιμονή στο τέλος επιβραβεύονται!  ::  
Καλώς (ξανα)ήρθες στο δίκτυο γιατί στην παρέα μας ήσουν εδώ και αρκετό καιρό!  ::

----------


## liousis

Eυχαριστώ Σωκράτη.Καλώς σας (ξανα)βρήκα!!!
Εάν μπορέσω θα έρθω να σε βοηθήσω τις μέρες που θα είσαι Εύβοια...!  ::

----------


## PIT

Aντε Πανο καλοριζικος.  ::   ::  
Το διαστημα που ησουνα εκτος ηταν μεγαλο αλλα και η υπομονη σου μεγαλη  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sv1bjr

> Επιτέλους συνδέθηκα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ρωσέττο ΧΙΛΙΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!!   
> Το πρώτο μου bb με τον sv1bjr...  
> Άντε να πιούμε και το κρασάκι μας!!!!


Καλορίζικος  ::  

Όσο για μένα το μεθυστικό ταξίδι άρχισε με τη αδυναμία μου, το υπέροχο cabernet που είχες την ευγενή καλωσύνη να με φιλέψεις...

----------


## antonisk7

μεγειά!!  ::

----------


## kopeti

Καλορίζικο το link Πάνο.
Η απόδειξη του ρητού -ο επιμένων νικά...-  ::

----------


## liousis

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις ευχές!!!
Άντε και καλές γιορτές να έχουμε...  ::

----------


## Embraced

ουπς. Βλέπω φίλε lioussis κατάφερες να ξαναμπείς στο "κόλπο". Τις καλύτερές ευχές και απο μένα και μακάρι του χρόνου να είμαστε διπλάσιοι  ::

----------


## liousis

Να είσαι καλά Κανάρη!!Καλές γιορτές να έχεις..Είμαι αισιόδοξος ότι του χρόνου θα είμαστε κάτι παραπάνω από διπλάσιοι!!!  ::

----------


## socrates

> ουπς. Βλέπω φίλε lioussis κατάφερες να ξαναμπείς στο "κόλπο". Τις καλύτερές ευχές και απο μένα και μακάρι του χρόνου να είμαστε διπλάσιοι


Γιατί είσαι τόσο απιαισόδοξος... μόνο διπλάσιοι;  ::   ::   :: 

Χρόνια πολλά και από μένα!  ::

----------


## liousis

Σήμερα ήρθε ο Σπύρος στο σπίτι και βάζοντας όλη την τέχνη του και τα μαγικά του χέρια κατάφερε να ρίξει το σήμα στο -70 περρίπου.  ::   ::  
Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα το κατέβαζε και άλλο αλλά δεν μας άφησε η βροχή...
Μάστορα Σπύρο χίλια ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ...Όσο για την quagga μας τα χάλασε η βροχή...Αλλά αυτή είναι μαι πολύ καλή πρόφαση να τα πούμε ξανά από κοντά Σπύρο...!  ::  

Να είσαι καλά φίλε...Όλοι να είμαστε καλά!  ::

----------


## PIT

Μπραβο Παιδες!!!  ::   ::  
Αντε τι να πω τωρα "Και εις αλλα, με link"  ::   ::  

Οσο για την quagga μια αλλη φορα να ειμαι και εγω εκει  ::   ::

----------


## sv1bjr

> Σήμερα ήρθε ο Σπύρος στο σπίτι και βάζοντας όλη την τέχνη του και τα μαγικά του χέρια κατάφερε να ρίξει το σήμα στο -70 περρίπου.   
> Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα το κατέβαζε και άλλο αλλά δεν μας άφησε η βροχή...
> Μάστορα Σπύρο χίλια ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ...Όσο για την quagga μας τα χάλασε η βροχή...Αλλά αυτή είναι μαι πολύ καλή πρόφαση να τα πούμε ξανά από κοντά Σπύρο...!  
> 
> Να είσαι καλά φίλε...Όλοι να είμαστε καλά!


Ο Μάγος τα κατάφερε θαυμάσια!!!

Όχι -70 dbm αλλά -65 έρχεται τώρα σε μένα.  ::  

Όσο για την βροχή, αρκεί ένα χαμόγελο του Μαστροσπύρου για να μεριάσουν τα σύννεφα.  ::  

Σπύρο σ' ευχαριστώ κι' εγώ απ' την μεριά μου και σου εύχομαι καλή και ανέμελη πρωτοχρονιά.  ::

----------


## spirosco

Υπερβολες!
Ολη η δουλεια ειχε γινει ηδη. Εγω περασα -ως συνηθως  ::  - για τα credits,
και καμμια φωτογραφια.  ::  

Μπραβο για την επιμονη και το ηθος σας παιδια, χαρη σε ολους εσας ειναι πραγματικοτητα το δικτυο στην Ευβοια αυτη τη στιγμη.

Χρονια πολλα σε ολους και περαστικα στο φιλο μας τον Παναγιωτη (kokkasgt)  :: 


Υ.Γ. Ισως την επιχειρηση quagga να την κανουμε το ΣΚ των φωτων -εκτος απροοπτου.

----------


## PIT

Αν κανονιστει για τοτε Σπυρο, θα κανονισω να ειμαι Χαλικδα το Σαββατο το μεσημερι.  ::  

Καλη Χρονια με υγεια να εχουμε ολοι μας  ::

----------


## liousis

> Υπερβολες!
> Ολη η δουλεια ειχε γινει ηδη. Εγω περασα -ως συνηθως  - για τα credits,
> και καμμια φωτογραφια.  
> 
> Μπραβο για την επιμονη και το ηθος σας παιδια, χαρη σε ολους εσας ειναι πραγματικοτητα το δικτυο στην Ευβοια αυτη τη στιγμη.
> 
> Χρονια πολλα σε ολους και περαστικα στο φιλο μας τον Παναγιωτη (kokkasgt) 
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Ισως την επιχειρηση quagga να την κανουμε το ΣΚ των φωτων -εκτος απροοπτου.



Και σου είπα θύμησέ το μου...  ::  ..Ούτε φωτογραφία βγάλαμε,ούτε λαστιχοταινία που σου υποσχέθηκα σου έδωσα...Αχχχ...Θέλω ξύλο για να στρώσω...  ::   :: 
Περαστικά και σιδερένιος Παναγιώτη kokkasgt!

----------


## kokkasgt

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια να εισται καλα, 
χρονια πολλα και καλη χρονια σε ολους σας ευχομαι. 
Πιστευω συντομα να ειμαι και εγω ασυρματος 
απο την Ευβοια και να μην υπαρξουν αλλες ατυχιες. 
Ετσι και αλλιως ο Σπυρος σε μια συζητση που ειχαμε 
μου ειπε πως δε του τη γλυτωνω θα συνδεθουμε και υστερα σειρα εχουν τα Ψαχνα.  ::   ::   ::  
Και παλι ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σας και ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω
στο Σπυρο για το ενδιαφρον που δειχνει σε ολους μας.

----------


## antonisk7

καλη χρονιά και σιδερένιος, όσο για τα ασύρματα θα τα φτιάξουμε !  ::

----------


## liousis

Σήμερα έγινε μια προσπάθεια καλύτερης στόχευσης προς sv1vjr γιατί από τότε που είχαμε κάνει την τελευταία στόχευση με τον Σπύρο είχα μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις στην ένταση του σήματος (από -86db εώς -70db).
Τελικά δεν μπόρεσα να κάνω κάτι καλύτερο....  ::  ..Δυστυχώς οι διακυμάνσεις αυτές εξακολουθούν να συμβαίνουν ακόμη.Γενικά το link πό την μεριά μου δεν είναι τόσο σταθερό, σε αντίθεση με την αρχή (πριν γίνουν οι διορθωτικές ενέργειες για βελτιοποίηση του σήματος) που ήταν σταθερό και κλειδωμένο στο -85db. 
Υποψιάζομαι ότι μπορεί να είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων στο winbox.Ίσως κανένα Τx Power ή Data Rates που τα έχω default να θέλουν πείραγμα...Δεν ξέρω αλλά που θα πάει θα μάθω!!!!  ::

----------


## spirosco

Απο την μερια που παιζει σε ap mode αφηστε στο default τα rates, και καντε ενα bw test (tcp/both sides) με τον Ρωσετο.
Αν π.χ. δειτε οτι κατα το bw test το link κλειδωνει στα 36Μ, τοτε απο την μερια που παιζει σε ap
επιλεξτε το 24Μ και το 36Μ στα Basic & Supported Rates, και απενεργοποιηστε ολα τα υπολοιπα.
H μερια που παιζει σε station mode θα πρεπει παντα να εχει default rates και οχι fixed.

----------


## sv1bjr

Αύξησα λίγο την ισχύ στην κάρτα προς PIT και τσεκάρισα δοκιμαστικά data rates μόνο 48 και 54.
Στην περίπτωση διαλείψεων θα κατέβω στα 36 και 48 και βλέπουμε.
Αυτή την στιγμή το Link παίζει μεταξύ -63 έως -69, κλειδωμένο στα 54 Mbps και με διαλείμματα στα 48.
Ο liousis ας βγάλει το default στο data rates και ας παίξει με δοκιμαστικά ζευγάρια τιμών (κατά την γνώμη μου κάτω από 24 Mbps) και βλέπουμε.

----------


## liousis

Αφού είμαι ο μοναδικός κόμβος εν ενεργεία στην Αυλίδα προς το παρόν , κάθε τόσο μπαίνω στο wind μήπως και δω καμία καινούργια καταχώρηση στίγματος στην περιοχή μου , που να γεννά περισσότερες ελπίδες όσον αφορά την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου στην περιοχή μου...
Μπήκα χθες και τι είδα.....  ::  ...http://ewn.awmn/?page=nodes&node=126
Αφού όμως δεν μπορούσα να βγάλω άκρη γιατί δεν έβλεπα το στίγμα , προσπάθησα να δώ εάν έχω οπτική επαφή με τον "phobos" και μόλις το δοκίμασα, στην απόσταση μεταξύ μας είδα ένα αριθμό μερικών χιλιάδων χιλιομέτρων...  ::   ::  
Ε τότε λοιπόν πήγα στο....http://ewn.awmn/?page=nodes και κάνοντας αρκετό "zoum out" είδα ότι η Αυλίδα πέφτει κοντά στην Αφρική κάπου στον νότιο Ατλαντικό...  ::   ::   ::  
Τι γίνεται ωρέ παληκάρια!!!!!!!???!!!  ::

----------


## PIT

Ελα διπλα ειστε!!!! πιστευω ανετα βγαινει το link μονο θα πρεπει να παρετε λιγο μεγαλυττερα πιατακια!!!  ::  

Να η αποσταση σας ......  :: 

Να και τι πιατακια θα παρετε....  ::   :: 

Αν χρειαστείς βοηθεια στο κεντραρισμα, τηλεφωνο και εφτασα!!!!

Feederακι θα μας φτιαξει ο nvak  ::

----------


## liousis

Thanks Bill.....Είχαν δίκιο που μου είπαν ότι εάν γίνω κόμβος θα βρεθούν αρκετοί δίπλα μου που θα θέλουν να συνδεθούν...!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## PIT

Tι διπλα, τι στα 5.000 km, δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως !!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Του έστειλα μήνυμα να κάνει την διόρθωση!  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

> Thanks Bill.....Είχαν δίκιο που μου είπαν ότι εάν γίνω κόμβος θα βρεθούν αρκετοί δίπλα μου που θα θέλουν να συνδεθούν...!!!!!!


Και πολύ σύντομα μάλιστα θα αναγκάζεσαι να απογοητεύεις τους γείτονες που θα αναζητούν εναγωνίως μία σύνδεση μαζί σου...

Μου άρεσε πολύ η δημιουργία του blog σχετικά με την Αυλίδα, τήν ασύρματη δρασηριότητα και τον κόμβο.  ::   ::   ::  

Συγχαρητήρια Παναγιώτη, πάντα τέτοια.  ::

----------


## liousis

> Και πολύ σύντομα μάλιστα θα αναγκάζεσαι να απογοητεύεις τους γείτονες που θα αναζητούν εναγωνίως μία σύνδεση μαζί σου...
> 
> Μου άρεσε πολύ η δημιουργία του blog σχετικά με την Αυλίδα, τήν ασύρματη δρασηριότητα και τον κόμβο.    
> 
> Συγχαρητήρια Παναγιώτη, πάντα τέτοια.


Ευχαριστώ Ρωσσέτο να είσαι πάντα καλά.Θέλω να φτιάξω και ένα server έτσι ώστε να σηκώσω και ασύρματα την σελιδούλα μου αλλά κάποιες εργασίες στο σπίτι δεν μου έχουν επιτρέψει να μελετήσω λίγo από ubundu...  ::  
Ήθελα να ασχοληθώ λίγο περισσότερο με αυτά αλλά δεν έχω και internet πλέον για να ψάξω λίγο γιατί ο proxy του Χρήστου δεν μου δουλεύει τελευταία ,καθώς επίσης και ένα τουνελάκι που ήταν ευγενική προσφορά του Τάσου Β52 πλέον δεν είναι διαθέσιμο...

----------


## hedgehog

> ..... γιατί ο proxy του Χρήστου δεν μου δουλεύει ...


Τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες δεν είμαι σε θέση να παρακολουθώ το τι συμβαίνει από κοντά  :: , αλλά ούτως ή άλλος σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις θα με εξυπηρετούσε ένα pm με μία mini περιγραφή του προβλήματος, πότε παρουσιάζεται κτλ, ώστε να ξέρω προς τα που, πότε και τι να κοιτάξω  :: 

Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση με ένα reset του router δείχνει να έχει στρώσει  ::

----------


## liousis

Σήμερα έγιναν δύο διακοπές ρεύματος της Δ.Ε.Η το πρωί ενώ έλειπα από το σπίτι και ο κόμβος ήταν down για μερικά λεπτά...  ::

----------


## liousis

Κάθε μέρα σχεδόν , το ίδιο σκηνικό....ποοοοολλάαααα disconections  ::

----------


## liousis

Kαι το έργο συνεχίζεται...!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

Mην στενοχωριεσαι βρε, αυτα λυνονται.  ::  
Δοκιμαστε αρχικα να παιξετε με τα καναλια.
Αν δεν βοηθησει αυτο, δοκιμαστε να αλλαξετε και την πολωση κι επειτα βλεπουμε.

----------


## liousis

Μαστρο-Σπύρο το ίδιο μου είπε πριν λίγο και ο costas43gr σε pm.
Όταν κατέβει ο Ρωσσέτος προς Χαλκούτσι θα τα δοκιμάσουμε...Από ότι αντιλαμβάνομαι θέλει συντονισμένες κινήσεις και από τις δυο μεριές..
Στο μεταξύ εάν κατέβεις προς Αρτάκη , μην διστάσεις να σταματήσεις για ένα καφεδάκι να τα πούμε...καιρό έχουμε.!!  ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

Οκ μαστρο-Πανο  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

> Αν δεν βοηθησει αυτο, δοκιμαστε να αλλαξετε και την πολωση κι επειτα βλεπουμε.


Αυτό πράγματι είναι ένα θέμα σοβαρού προβληματισμού.

Στις μακρυνές επαφές μεταξύ ραδιοερασιτεχνικών σταθμών στα 2m και στα 70 cm, εφαρμόζεται κατά κανόνα η οριζόντια πόλωση.

Οπότε όταν καλυτερεύσει ο καιρός ριχνόμαστε στις ...... μαστοριές.  ::

----------


## liousis

Εγώ εδώ θα είμαι.....με το κρασάκι μαζί....  ::  
Πρώτα θα πιούμε ένα ποτηράκι και μετά θα κάνουμε δουλειά....Σπύρο είσαι καλεσμένος,τα γερά ποτήρια δεν πρέπει να λείπουν από τέτοιες ευχάριστες συναντήσεις...!!  ::   ::

----------


## liousis

Πριν από λίγο έγινε σύνδεση ενός ups με τον κόμβο γιατί τώρα τελευταία η Δ.Ε.Η μας ταλαιπωρεί.Αφού το ups υπήρχε συνδεδεμένο στο desktop το οποίο λειτουργεί πλέον το πολύ μια φορά την εβδομάδα λόγω της ύπαρξης του laptop, θεώρησα ότι έπρεπε να τοποθετηθεί κάπου όπου θα ήταν πιο χρήσιμο...  ::  Όλα αυτά είχαν σαν αποτέλεσμα την μισάωρη διακοπή λειτουργίας του κόμβου...
"Και εις άλλα με υγεία" 'οπως λέει και ο φίλος μου ο Ρωσσέτος!  ::   ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Όπως βλέπω η πορεία του κόμβου συνεχίζει να είναι ανοδική.  ::  

Και εις ανώτερα  ::

----------


## liousis

"Με όποιον Δάσκαλο καθήσεις τέτοια γράμματα θα μάθεις"....Δάσκαλε μου..  ::

----------


## liousis

Κόντά στις 4 ημέρες που ήταν down η Πάρνηθα δεν είχα ούτε ένα disconection στην σύνδεσή μου με τον sv1bjr.Σήμερα το μεσημέρι που άνοιξα το laptop και κοίταξα στον router μου το επιβεβαίωσα.
Μόλις είδα ότι η Πάρνηθα είναι up ξεκίνησα να κάνω την περιήγησή μου ασύρματα πλέον.Μαζί με την έναρξη της περιήγησης ξεκίνησαν και τα disconections...  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Αυτή την Εβδομάδα θα ανέβω κατά πάσα πιθανότητα Ωρωπό, οπότε περίμενε τηλέφωνο για ενδεχόμενες δοκιμές.

Ίσως φανούμε τυχεροί αυτή τη φορά...

----------


## liousis

....ΟΚ...Θα σε περιμένω!!!  ::

----------


## liousis

Σήμερα έγιναν αλαγές στην πόλωση και από τις δύο μεριές καθώς και πιο λεπτομερέστερη στόχευση.Από ότι κατάλαβα έκανε πάλι τα μαγικά του ο Ρωσσέτος και έτσι το link έπεσε από την μεριά μου στα -69bd με -73db.Για αρχή μπορώ να πω ότι είναι σταθερό χωρίς κανένα disconection.Μακ'αρι να πάει έτσι...  ::  Από την μεριά του Ρωσσέτου, από ότι μου είπε ,το σήμα είναι στο -62db..!!!!  :: 
Ρωσσέτο σε ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σου και την επιμονή σου.Να είσαι πάντα καλά!!!  ::   ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Πάνο παρακολούθησε το data rate, αν εξακολουθήσει να παραμένει κατά το πλείστον στην μεγαλύτερη τιμή του ζευγαριού, δοκίμασε να ανέβεις μία τιμή παραπάνω και βλέπουμε.

Κοίτα ψηλά, όπου κοιτάξεις, εκεί θα πετάξεις.....  ::

----------


## liousis

> Πάνο παρακολούθησε το data rate, αν εξακολουθήσει να παραμένει κατά το πλείστον στην μεγαλύτερη τιμή του ζευγαριού, δοκίμασε να ανέβεις μία τιμή παραπάνω και βλέπουμε.


....Οk..  ::  




> Κοίτα ψηλά, όπου κοιτάξεις, εκεί θα πετάξεις.....


 "....Xωρίς λόγια....."  ::   ::

----------


## liousis

Λοιπόν...Το bgp στον router μου είναι "not conected" και έχω 0 routes.Η σύνδεσή μου φαίνεται να είναι εντάξει με τον sv1bjr (εκτός από το σήμα που έχει χαλάσει δραματικά)......Mήπως έχει πέσει ο eviawind, ή κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει???  ::  

Υ.Γ: Εχθές το βράδυ προσπάθησα να σηκώσω το hotspot.Δεν ξέρω εάν τα κατάφερα...Μήπως έχω κάνει κάτι που δεν έπρεπε να κάνω???  ::

----------


## liousis

.....Με ένα restart του router μου όλα έφτιαξαν...  ::  

Μάλον κάτι έγινε και κόλησε το bgp....  ::  

H ασχετοσύνη του "νέου" ξαναχτυπά!!!!!!Που θα πάω θα μάθω και εγώ...!!  ::

----------


## spirosco

quagga,quagga,quagga

 ::

----------


## liousis

Πως την περνάνε ,πως την περνάνε, πως την περνάνε.....  ::  

Αστειεύομαι....Να σου πω την αλήθεια μαστρο-Σπύρο επειδή το router μου δουλεύει απροβλημάτιστα εδώ και καιρό φοβάμαι να την περάσω γιατί σίγουρα θα κάνω λάθη σαν πρωτάρης και θα έχω τρεχάματα...Αλλά από τα λάθη μας μαθαίνουμε από την άλλη,για αυτό πρέπει να στρωθώ οπωσδήποτε μέσα στο ΣΚ ,να διαβάσω και να το δοκιμάσω!!!!!  ::  

...........Αμήν και πότε!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## spirosco

Μπορεις αν θες να κανεις μια δοκιμη σε μια αλλη cf/hard disk, και να τη τεσταρεις βαζοντας την στο pc σου.
Aν ολα ειναι οκ, τοτε την βαζεις πανω στο router σου.  ::

----------


## liousis

Θα προσπαθήσω...Τώρα για άλλη cf δεν ξέρω αλλά στην συγκεκριμένη θα δοκιμάσω.Τώρα εάν κάνω κάτι λάθος..ξανά από την αρχή μέχρι να το μάθω!!!!
Δως μου εργαλεία και πάρε μου την ψυχή.  ::  ..Με το software δεν τα πάω καλά δυστυχώς!!!!  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

> Θα προσπαθήσω...Τώρα για άλλη cf δεν ξέρω αλλά στην συγκεκριμένη θα δοκιμάσω.Τώρα εάν κάνω κάτι λάθος..ξανά από την αρχή μέχρι να το μάθω!!!!
> Δως μου εργαλεία και πάρε μου την ψυχή.  ..Με το software δεν τα πάω καλά δυστυχώς!!!!


Όταν έχεις μέντορα κάποιον σαν τον Καπεταν Ανδρεας Ζεπο, κλείνεις τα μάτια και προχωρείς.

Τότε είναι που λες, ήμουν τυφλός και ανέβλεψα...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## liousis

To σήμα παίζει καθημερινά πλέον πολύ από -69db εώς και -86db.....Τι να φταίει....?.  ::  
Quagga δεν έχω βάλει ακόμα (ενώ ο sv1bjr έχει βάλει) και αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να κολάει το bgp ορισμένες φορές,αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι φταίει αυτό...Από την άλλη μεριά στον sv1bjr το σήμα είναι κολημένο στο -65db χωρίς σκαμπανεβάσματα...Πολλά μα πάρα πολλά disconections με τον sv1bjr καθ'όλη την διάρκει της ημέρας και της νύχτας....Να φταίει η συχνότητα που παίζουμε???Δεν ξέρω τι να πω.....  ::  
Έχω αρχίσει να πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να είναι κάποιο h/w πρόβλημα από την δική μου μεριά..Υπάρχει περίπτωση??Λέτε να είναι κανένα δέντρο..???  ::  

Από την πρώτη μέρα που συνδέθηκα σαν client στο δίκτυο είχα αρκετά προβλήματα και αυτά συνεχίζονται και μέχρι σήμερα που είμαι bb...Aτό θα πει γκαντεμιά...("Αυτή είναι η μαγεία του δικτύου"...  ::  )

----------


## sv1bjr

Σκέπτεσαι να δοκιμάζαμε την τύχη μας χτενίζοντας όλη τη μπάντα ;

Αν ναι θα μπορούσαμε μετά το φαγητό να το μεθοδεύσουμε εφ' όσον βέβαια ευχερείς.

Στείλε pm.

----------


## spirosco

Το πιθανοτερο αιτιο ειναι η θαλασσα.
Τα ιδια συμπτωματα παρατηρουμε και στο link Πετροχωρι-Αγρινιο, το οποιο περναει πανω απο τη λιμνη.

Μια μεθοδος για να περιορισθουν καπως τα συμπτωματα, ειναι να χρησιμοποιηθουν μεγαλα πιατα (1μ/1.20μ), και να κερδιθει ακομη και η πιο ελαχιστη απωλεια.
Ετσι τουλαχιστον αντι του -86 στη χειροτερη, αν μπορει να γινει -76, δεν θα γινεται τοσο αισθητο το φαινομενο.
Κατι παρομοιο συμβαινει και στο link pit-sv1bjr, λογω του οτι και τα δυο ακρα του link ειναι επισης πολυ κοντα στη σταθμη της θαλασσας.

Επισης για την αποσταση του link, καλο ειναι να παιζει με cm9 κι απο τις 2 μεριες.
Εχουν δειξει καλη συμπεριφορα μεχρι τωρα σε μακρινα links (20~40km).

Καντε και τη δοκιμη που προτεινει ο Ρωσετος. Συνηθως τα χαμηλα καναλια οπου μεγαλωνει το μηκος κυματος, συγχωρουν περισσοτερο.
Θα εχει ενδιαφερον να δουμε αν ισχυει αυτο και με τη θαλασσα να σου γλυφει την freshnel (μα τι λεω ο θεος  ::  )

Αν θελετε παρεα, χτυπηστε μου κανα voip για δοκιμες  ::

----------


## socrates

Επίσης δοκιμάστε να σηκώσετε λίγο περισσότερο το tilt στα πιάτα και δοκιμάστε με διαφορετικές πολώσεις.
(έτσι θα φανεί τουλάχιστον αν είναι φαινόμενο multipath)

Το πιο πιθανό για μένα είναι να παίζει κάτι με τον εξοπλισμό (κάρτες - pigtails, adaptors, Mobo, IRQs).

----------


## sv1bjr

> Θα εχει ενδιαφερον να δουμε αν ισχυει αυτο και με τη θαλασσα να σου γλυφει την freshnel (μα τι λεω ο θεος  )


Τι το' θελες αυτό και με κολάζεις...  ::  

Τέτοια χαρά η freshnel και μεις.... τίποτα.  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

> Επίσης δοκιμάστε να σηκώσετε λίγο περισσότερο το tilt στα πιάτα και δοκιμάστε με διαφορετικές πολώσεις.
> (έτσι θα φανεί τουλάχιστον αν είναι φαινόμενο multipath)
> 
> Το πιο πιθανό για μένα είναι να παίζει κάτι με τον εξοπλισμό (κάρτες - pigtails, adaptors, Mobo, IRQs).


Το πρώτο το έχουμε ήδη δοκιμάσει χωρίς ιδιαίτερο αποτέλεσμα.

Όσο για το δεύτερο, από την πλευρά μου έχω εξαντλήσει κάθε ενδεχόμενο.
Παραμένω όμως ανοικτός σε κάθε είδους προτάσεις.

----------


## spirosco

Παντως θα χρειαστει να κερδισει σιγουρα υψος (κανα πυργακι ισως Παναγιωτη?  ::  ).
Επισης καλο ειναι να παιζουν ιδιες καρτες κι απο τις 2 μεριες, cm9 κατα προτιμηση.

----------


## PIT

Παντως το link pit-sv1bjr ειναι σε καλυτερη μοιρα. Δεν εχει τοσα πολλα disconnections οσο του Παναγιωτη! Μπορει να διορθωθουν με την quagga οταν μπει ή μια οριζοντια πολωση η οποια οπως βλεπω δεν εχει παιξει στο link liousis-sv1bjr. 

Τωρα απο θεμα καρτας??Πανω εχω μια sr5 λες να φταιει αυτη?? αλλα και ο Ρωσσετος με τον Πανο παιζουν με cm9 νομιζω αλλα το προβλημα δεν εχει διορθωθει  ::

----------


## spirosco

Ο Πανος απ'οτι ειδα χθες, παιζει με μια nortel. Μπορει να ειναι καλη καρτα, αλλα προσωπικα ειμαι επιφυλακτικος αφου δεν θυμαμαι να την εχουμε δοκιμασει σε μακρινα links, κι επιπλεον εχεις πιο προβλεψιμη συμπεριφορα στο link οταν παιζουν ιδιες καρτες κι απο τις δυο μεριες.

Βασιλη, κανε ενα κοπο οποτε μπορεις, και βαλε κι εσυ μια cm9 στο link με Ρωσετο, κι επειτα δοκιμαζετε και διαφορετικη πολωση.

----------


## sv1bjr

> Τωρα απο θεμα καρτας??Πανω εχω μια sr5 λες να φταιει αυτη?? αλλα και ο Ρωσσετος με τον Πανο παιζουν με cm9 νομιζω αλλα το προβλημα δεν εχει διορθωθει


Το Link με liousis παίζει από την πλευρά μου με cm9 ενώ από την άλλη με Nortel (chip Atheros 5212).
Καλό θα ήταν να επαναφέρει ο Πάνος την cm9 ώστε να παίζουν οι ίδιες κάρτες και από τις δύο πλευρές.

Βασίλη θα πρότεινα να κάνεις και εσύ την ίδια αλλαγή για να δούμε αποτελέσματα.

----------


## PIT

Παιδες τωρα δεν εχω καμια διαθεσιμη καρτουλα δυστυχως  ::  . Καποια στιγμη που θα παρω υλικα για το bb link με neo4, θα παρω αλλη μια παραπανω ωστε να το δωκιμασουμε. 
Πιστευω μεχρι το Πασχα να βγει το link και να γινει και η αλλαγη στην καρτουλα!!

----------


## dti

Αν θες, σου δανείζω εγώ μία. Το κανονίζουμε το επόμενο Σαββατοκύριακο στον Ωρωπό.  ::

----------


## PIT

Δαμιανε ευχαριστω αλλα δεν ξερω ακομα αν θα ειμαι εδω το ερχομενο ΣΚ γιατι μπορει να ανεβω Λαρισα. 
Αν κατσει και μεινω εδω θα σου στειλω pm να βρεθουμε και ισως πιουμε και κανενα καφεδακι!!

----------


## liousis

Λοιπόν λεβέντες έχουμε και λέμε...:

1.Η nortel μπήκε μόλις χθές.Λόγω τον προβλημάτων που παρουσιάζονται τόσο καιρό έκανα την αλλαγή της κάρτας γιατί φοβόμουν την cm9 που είχα πάνω.Τόσο καιρό δηλαδή παίζαμε με cm9.To επόμενο που σκέφτομαι να κάνω είναι να αλλάξω την προηγούμενη cm9 με μία άλλη που έχω αυτή την στιγμή στο ap επάνω στην omni.
2.Πόλωση είχαμε αλλάξει πρίν από ένα μήνα περίππου...Τα πράγματα πήγαν καλύτερα αλλά θεωρώ ότι ήταν λόγω της καλύτερης στόχευσης του πιάτου από την μεριά του sv1bjr που έγινε συχρόνως με την αλλαγή της πόλωσης.
3.Έχω αρχήσει να φοβάμαι ότι μπορεί να έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα hw..Και αυτό γιατί ακόμα και ο Pit που παίζει πάνω από θάλασσα δεν έχει τόσα προβλήματα όπως εγώ.Μην ξεχνάτε ακόμα ότι, ο sv1bjr έχει ακόμα δυο links που παίζουν πάνω από την θάλασσα χωρίς να έχει κανένα πρόβλημα στα συγκεκριμένα ...(και δεν είναι τα μόνα links πάνω από τον Ευβοΐκό..)
4.Ιστός προς το παρόν μένει ο ίδιος...Μέσα στο καλοκαίρι θα μετακομίσω στο νέο σπίτι οπότε όλα θα γίνουν από την αρχή...
5.Το κακό είναι ότι είμαι τερματικός κόμβος.Εάν είχα και άλλο ένα link θα μπορούσα να βγάλω συμπεράσματα πιστεύω πιο εύκολα...(Στα σκαριά είναι...  ::  )
6.Όποτε κατέβει κανένας από εσάς προς τα μέρη μας και μπορεί να βοηθήσει με την εμπειρία του θα είναι καλοδεχούμενος....  ::  

Επειδή πολλά έγραψα και σας κούρασα ας αναφέρω και κάτι τελευταίο...
7.Κανονήστε Πασχαλινή συνάντηση επειγόντως...Τι να κάνουμε..."Με νοίαζει περισσότερο η παρέα παρά η κεραία..."  ::   :: 

....Σας ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον σας και για τις κλεφτές ματιές που ρίχνετε στον router μου ..!....

----------


## sv1bjr

> 7.Κανονήστε Πασχαλινή συνάντηση επειγόντως...Τι να κάνουμε..."Με νοίαζει περισσότερο η παρέα παρά η κεραία..."


Καλά τα λες, αλλά φαντάζεσαι να το άκουγες αυτό από το σπλάχνο που με αγώνα κατάφερες επιτέλους να ρίξεις ;  ::  




> ....Σας ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον σας και για τις κλεφτές ματιές που ρίχνετε στον router μου ..!....


Κλεφτές ματιές το λες αυτό; 

Εχθές επί μισή ώρα προσπαθούσαμε με τον Σπύρο να βρούμε την ιδανική συχνότητα (αν και θα προτιμούσα να ψάχναμε την ιδανική ...... θαλασσα να μας γλύφει την freshnel !!!!).

Ας όψεται ο Καπετάνιος...

----------


## spirosco

Απλα μαθηματικα θελει Πανο  ::  

Ενα link των 12km σε νορμαλ συνθηκες και με τον εξοπλισμο σας, με default txpower θα επρεπε να σας δινει signal γυρω στα -55.
Γνωριζοντας πως απεχετε 10db+ στην καλυτερη περιπτωση απο ενα τετοιο νουμερο, 2 πραγματα σας μενουν να υπολογισετε.
Απωλειες απο hardware ή απωλειες απο εμποδια.
Στη πρωτη περιπτωση τραμπαρεις εξοπλισμο. 
Στην δευτερη...φωναζεις τον stelios1540 ή τους sw1jra-aries_manos, και καθαρισες με ενα καταρτι στη ταρατσα σου  ::

----------


## liousis

> Καλά τα λες, αλλά φαντάζεσαι να το άκουγες αυτό από το σπλάχνο που με αγώνα κατάφερες επιτέλους να ρίξεις ;


  ::   ::  





> ..... (αν και θα προτιμούσα να ψάχναμε την ιδανική ...... θαλασσα να μας γλύφει την freshnel !!!!).
> 
> Ας όψεται ο Καπετάνιος...


+++++




> ....Απλα μαθηματικα θελει Πανο


Στα μαθηματικά δεν ήμουν πολύ καλός μαστρο-Σπύρο...  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

> Στα μαθηματικά δεν ήμουν πολύ καλός μαστρο-Σπύρο...


Ποτέ δεν είναι αργά...  ::

----------


## RpMz

Πάρε μία sr5 να βρείς την υγεία σου...
Κοστίζει, αλλα τα αξίζει τα λεφτά τις...

----------


## dti

> Πάρε μία sr5 να βρείς την υγεία σου...
> Κοστίζει, αλλα τα αξίζει τα λεφτά τις...


Πάντως προβλήματα με disconnects (συνήθως στιγμιαία) παρατηρούνται κάποιες ώρες της ημέρας (συνήθως το βράδυ τα πράγματα χειροτερεύουν) και στα δικά μου interfaces στον Ωρωπό (με sr5).
Ειδικά αυτό προς τον eviawind1 παρόλο που πλέον το έχουμε βελτιώσει δραματικά ώρες - ώρες από -62 ανεβαίνει στο -75 κάνει disconnect και το ίδιο δευτερόλεπτο connect. Παίζει μερικές ώρες ή ημέρες και κάποια στιγμή ξανασυμβαίνει. Κατά τ΄άλλα το συγκεκριμένο link έχει δώσει σε bandwidth test μέχρι και 39 Mbps με nstreme ή 20+20 Mbps both sides στα 15,5 χλμ. πάνω από τον Ν. Ευβοϊκό με συνολική ισχύ γύρω στα 30-32 dbm...

Τείνω να πιστέψω οτι είτε η υγρασία το πειράζει είτε ο τετραπλός δεν είναι απόλυτα συμβατός με τις sr5 (σε κάποια sites προτείνουν να μην χρησιμοποιούνται sr2 /sr5 στους τετραπλούς).
Κάποια στιγμή πάντως θα δοκιμάσω και τις νέες XR5...  ::

----------


## liousis

> Πάντως προβλήματα με disconnects (συνήθως στιγμιαία) παρατηρούνται κάποιες ώρες της ημέρας (συνήθως το βράδυ τα πράγματα χειροτερεύουν) και στα δικά μου interfaces στον Ωρωπό (με sr5).
> Ειδικά αυτό προς τον eviawind1 παρόλο που πλέον το έχουμε βελτιώσει δραματικά ώρες - ώρες από -62 ανεβαίνει στο -75 κάνει disconnect και το ίδιο δευτερόλεπτο connect. Παίζει μερικές ώρες ή ημέρες και κάποια στιγμή ξανασυμβαίνει. Κατά τ΄άλλα το συγκεκριμένο link έχει δώσει σε bandwidth test μέχρι και 39 Mbps με nstreme ή 20+20 Mbps both sides στα 15,5 χλμ. πάνω από τον Ν. Ευβοϊκό με συνολική ισχύ γύρω στα 30-32 dbm...
> 
> Τείνω να πιστέψω οτι είτε η υγρασία το πειράζει είτε ο τετραπλός δεν είναι απόλυτα συμβατός με τις sr5 (σε κάποια sites προτείνουν να μην χρησιμοποιούνται sr2 /sr5 στους τετραπλούς).
> Κάποια στιγμή πάνυως θα δοκιμάσω και τις νέες XR5...


Δαμιανέ, όπως ακριβώς περιγράφεις τα disconections που έχει το link σου με τον Γιάννη,έτσι ακριβώς είναι και το δικό μου με τον Ρωσσέτο.Στιγμιαία πάει από -71 db σε -86 db και διακόπτεται για χρονικό διάστημα από 1sec εώς 7sec περίππου.Δεν νομίζω πάντως να είναι θέμα υγρασίας τουλάχιστον από την μεριά μου..Και αυτό γιατί τα disconections παρατηρούνται και κατά το μεσημέρι...όχι βέβαια σε τόσο έντονο βαθμό...  ::

----------


## B52

Το ιδιο συμβαινει και στο link ΕviaWind-Aimos εκει που παιζει -60 παει -80 τις βραδυνες ωρες και για λιγα δευτερολεπτα συμβαινει αυτο...
Αυριο ομως θα κατεβω να αλλαξω το πιατο απο 80αρι σε 1,2 και θα δειξει....  ::

----------


## liousis

Από ότι φαίνεται τελικά Τάσο δεν έχω μόνο εγώ προβλήματα με το link μου....Εγώ έχω είδη πιάτο 100cm.Κάποιες από αυτές τις ημέρες ίσως τραμπάρω και το hw οπότε θα βγάλω συμπεράσματα εκ νέου.
Ίσως τελικά η μόνη λύση να είναι, εάν βρεθεί αργότερα κάποιος πιο κοντά μου (όπως πχ. ο mew που ήταν στην αρχή...),να "σπάσει" το link με τον Ρωσσέτο (πράγμα που δεν το θέλω...) ,ή να βγάλω ένα ακόμα bb link (το πιο πιθανό)...  ::  
Eίδομεν...Εάν στηριχθούμε στην απλή λογική, στο γεγονός δηλαδή ότι πέρυσι τον Ιούνιο ήμουν το node 36 στο wind της Ευβοίας και τώρα έχουμε φτάσει στο node 134, σε λιγότερο από ένα χρόνο,έχω αρκετές ελπίδες για ένα επιπλέον κοντινό bb link...  ::

----------


## liousis

Εδώ και 2 ώρες περίππου το routing του κόμβου μου το ανέλαβε η quagga...Με ζόρισε λίγο αλλά τα κατάφερα να την εγκαταστήσω...  ::  
Το κακό είναι ότι έχω χαμηλές ταχύτητες στην σύνδεση (μου ανοίγει πολύ αργά τις σελίδες του awmn...) αλλά πιστεύω ότι είναι θέμα ποιότητας link και όχι κάποιου λάθους που έχω κάνει στις ρυθμίσεις τις quagga...
Το turtorial του b52 και το exel προγραματάκι του mojiro μαζί με λίγη βοήθεια από τον pit και το google ήταν καθοριστικοί παράγοντες για την εγκατάσταση της quagga!!!  ::

----------


## PIT

Ωραιος! Αντε να δουμε πως θα παει!

Ποτε μην περιμενεις ετοιμη και μασημενη τροφη. Να εχεις παντα στο μυαλο σου οτι μπορεις να τα καταφερεις και μονος σου, χωρις την βοηθεια των αλλονων, μεχρι εκει που δεν παει. Και οταν τα καταφερεις η ικανοποιηση θα ειναι πολυ μεγαλύτερη.  ::   :: 
Ισα - Ισα μεθαινεις περισσοτερα με το ψαξιμο!!  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Μπράβο παίδες... συνεχίζετε να με/μας εκπλήσετε ευχάριστα!

----------


## spirosco

> Ωραιος! Αντε να δουμε πως θα παει!
> 
> Ποτε μην περιμενεις ετοιμη και μασημενη τροφη. Να εχεις παντα στο μυαλο σου οτι μπορεις να τα καταφερεις και μονος σου, χωρις την βοηθεια των αλλονων, μεχρι εκει που δεν παει. Και οταν τα καταφερεις η ικανοποιηση θα ειναι πολυ μεγαλύτερη.  
> Ισα - Ισα μεθαινεις περισσοτερα με το ψαξιμο!!


Πσσιιττ...φιλαρακο...Quiz: τι δεν εχει ακομη ο router σου, που εχουν αλλοι routers?

 ::

----------


## PIT

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PIT
> 
> Ωραιος! Αντε να δουμε πως θα παει!
> 
> Ποτε μην περιμενεις ετοιμη και μασημενη τροφη. Να εχεις παντα στο μυαλο σου οτι μπορεις να τα καταφερεις και μονος σου, χωρις την βοηθεια των αλλονων, μεχρι εκει που δεν παει. Και οταν τα καταφερεις η ικανοποιηση θα ειναι πολυ μεγαλύτερη.  
> Ισα - Ισα μεθαινεις περισσοτερα με το ψαξιμο!!  
> 
> 
> Πσσιιττ...φιλαρακο...Quiz: τι δεν εχει ακομη ο router σου, που εχουν αλλοι routers?


Ερχεται και στον δικο μου......  ::   ::

----------


## sv1bjr

> Εδώ και 2 ώρες περίππου το routing του κόμβου μου το ανέλαβε η quagga...Με ζόρισε λίγο αλλά τα κατάφερα να την εγκαταστήσω...


Η παλιά δοκιμασμένη συνταγή άλλη μια φορά απέδωσε.  ::  

Μπορεί να ζορίστηκες λίγο που σε πετάξαμε στη θάλασσα, αλλά τελικά άρχισες να μαθαίνεις να κολυμπάς...  ::  

Μπράβο Πάνο και μη ξεχνάς, πάντα να κοιτάς ψηλά...  ::  

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι τυχαίο αλλά από εχθές δεν παρατήρησα disconnections στο Link, σε αντίθεση με τον Pit που ο router του δεν έχει κάτι ..... που οι άλλοι έχουν...  ::

----------


## PIT

> Πσσιιττ...φιλαρακο...Quiz: τι δεν εχει ακομη ο router σου, που εχουν αλλοι routers?





> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι τυχαίο αλλά από εχθές δεν παρατήρησα disconnections στο Link, σε αντίθεση με τον Pit που ο router του δεν έχει κάτι ..... που οι άλλοι έχουν...


ΟΚ μην μου την λετε ολοι βρε παιδια!!!!!  ::   ::  

Αν μπορεσω να σηκωθω απο το κρεβατι αυριο γιατι μολις τωρα γυρισα απο παιχνιδι 4 ωρων paintball, θα την περασω......  ::

----------


## liousis

Δυστυχώς τα disconections δεν σταμάτησαν, αν και νομίζω ότι μειώθηκαν αισθητά.....  ::  

Βασίλη άσε τα paintball guns και βάλε quagga...!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## PIT

> Δυστυχώς τα disconections δεν σταμάτησαν, αν και νομίζω ότι μειώθηκαν αισθητά.....  
> 
> Βασίλη άσε τα paintball guns και βάλε quagga...!!!


Και εσυ βαλε κανενα πυργακι μπας και δεις ασπρη μερα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## liousis

Παρόλο που μπήκε Quagga στον κόμβο δεν είδα γιατρειά δυστυχώς...  ::  
Παρόλο που έχω σήμα κοντά στο -72db χωρίς disconections οι ταχύτητες στο ασύρματο, είναι πολύ πιο αργές συγκρινόμενες και με την χειρότερη pstn σύνδεση.
Αυτό το παρατηρώ από την ημέρα που έβαλα την quagga.Δεν ξέρω αλλά έχω αρχίσει να φοβάμαι ότι κάτι μπορεί να μην έκανα σωστά...
Όσοι από εσάς έχετε κάποιο acount στο routeri μου (Ξέρετε εσείς...) και μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε ρίξτε μια ματιά σας παρακαλώ.Το pass της quagga είναι "zebra"....
Αχ...δεν λέει να μου κάτσει αυτό το link τελικά...  ::

----------


## liousis

Να και το bgpd.conf...Ίσως χρειαστεί...



```
! Service Information
hostname liousis.awmn
password zebra
enable password awmnawmn
! Router Information
router bgp 50036
 bgp router-id 10.146.51.193
 network 10.146.51.0/24
! Neighbors
!  BB-Link 1
 neighbor 10.74.41.254 remote-as 8590
 neighbor 10.74.41.254 description sv1bjr
 neighbor 10.74.41.254 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.74.41.254 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.74.41.254 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.74.41.254 prefix-list awmn-bgp in


 neighbor 10.74.41.254 filter-list maxaslength out
!  BB-Link 2

! Lists
!  Prefix Lists
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 5 permit 10.0.0.0/8 ge 9 le 24
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 10 permit 10.0.0.0/15 le 32
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 15 deny any


!  Filter Lists
ip as-path access-list maxaslength deny ([0-9]+){250}$
ip as-path access-list maxaslength permit .*



! More Options
line vty
!
```

----------


## sv1bjr

Μια χαρά τα έχεις, μη ψάχνεσαι.

Αυτό που με βάζει σε σκέψεις είναι η σημαντική διαφορά στην σχέση TX/RX Signal Strength, κάπου -75/-55.

Υποψιάζομαι πρόβλημα σε hardware. Κάνε από την πλευρά σου ένα προσεκτικό έλεγχο σε pigtails, κάθοδο και κοννέκτορες κατ' αρχήν και βλέπουμε.

Το ίδιο θα κάνω και εγώ με την πρώτη ευκαιρία.

----------


## liousis

Επειδή και εγώ στο μυαλό μου έχω τους ίδιους φόβους από την Παρασκευή θα ξεκινήσω αλλαγή σε hw.Eυτυχώς έχω ότι χρειάζεται σε spare κομάτια για να τραμπάρω εξοπλισμό,εκτός από τετραπλό.Εάν φτάσουμε στον τετραπλό θα πάρω ακόμα ένα για να τον τραμπάρω.
Αρχίζω από καλώδια βλέπουμε...  ::  

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πολύτιμη βοήθειά σου και την ατέλειωτη υπομονή σου Ρωσσέτο...
Eυχαριστώ πολύ και τον Costas43gr για το ενδιαφέρον του αλλά και όλους όσους ασχολούνται με τα "προβλήματά μου"...

----------


## liousis

Και εγώ που πίστευα ότι με την quagga το bgp δεν κολάει (με -74db σήμα και το "R" στο interface) ...





```
Terminal vt102 detected, using multiline input mode
[[email protected]] > system telnet 127.0.0.1 2605
Trying 127.0.0.1...
Connected to 127.0.0.1.
Escape character is '^]'.

Hello, this is Quagga (version 0.98.6).
Copyright 1996-2005 Kunihiro Ishiguro, et al.


User Access Verification

Password: 
liousis.awmn> show ip bgp
BGP table version is 0, local router ID is 10.146.51.193
Status codes: s suppressed, d damped, h history, * valid, > best, i - internal
Origin codes: i - IGP, e - EGP, ? - incomplete

   Network          Next Hop            Metric LocPrf Weight Path
*> 10.146.51.0/24   0.0.0.0                  0         32768 i

Total number of prefixes 1
```

Άρα μάλον κάτι άλλο πρέπει να συμβαίνει.....  ::

----------


## liousis

Και για του λόγου το αληθές...

----------


## liousis

Άσχημα τα νέα...Το σήμα -73db αλλά οι ταχύτητες μηδενικές...

1.Άλλαξα mobo,cpu,ram,ethernet...
2.Έκανα τράμπα τις cm9 με την nortel και το αντίστροφο...
3.Έβαλα καινούργια 128mb combact flash card με περασμένο mikrotik 2.9.27 χωρίς την quagga...
3.Άλλαξα feeder...
4.Άλλαξα ρυθμίσεις στον browser....

Δεν άλλαξα 
1.Καλώδιο...
2.Τετραπλό...

...Δυστσυχώς δεν είχε κανένα αποτέλεσμα αυτή η αλλαγή.  ::   ::  
Τρία πράγματα πλέον φαντάζομαι ότι πρέπει να συμβαίνουν:
1.Ίσως κάποιος να σήκωσε κανένα σπίτι στην ευθεία του link (Δεν έχει χαλάσει το σήμα όμως...)  ::  
2.Ίσως ήρθε η άνοιξη και άνθισαν τα δέντρα...  ::  
3.Ίσως φταίει κάτι από αυτά που δεν έχω τσεκάρει ακόμη...  ::  

Γκαντεμιά να το πω,ατυχία να το πω,δεν ξέρω.Το μόνο που διαπιστώνω πλέον ολοφάνερα είναι ότι δεν με πάει αυτό το link...  ::  
Ίσως τελικά μαζί με το σούβλισμα του αρνιού να σουβλίσω και το ρουτέρι μου...  ::

----------


## liousis

...Μήπως να ξαναλλάζαμε το κανάλι και να το επαναφέραμε οπως το είχαμε...???΄Αν είναι για δοκίμασέ το Ρωσσέτο...  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Έκανα κάποιες δοκιμές χωρίς ιδιαίτερο αποτέλεσμα.

Δεν απομένει από το να ελέγξω και από την πλευρά μου το h/w όταν με την πρώτη ευκαιρία ανέβω.

Μην ανησυχείς θα σουβλίσουμε μαζί και τα δύο router για να τα ............... εκδικηθούμε.  ::

----------


## PIT

> Δεν απομένει από το να ελέγξω και από την πλευρά μου το h/w όταν με την πρώτη ευκαιρία ανέβω.


Ρωσσετο δεν νομιζω να εχεις εσυ προβλημα. Εσυ τον πιανεις με -50κατι, και απο την αλλη αν εχεις προβλημα με h/w θα ειχα και εγω προβλημα  ::  

Μπρορει να την ακουσε ο 4απλος μπορει και να πηρε κανενα καλωδιο υγρασια ή μπορει κανενα pigtaill (αλλαξες???) τι να πω. Μπορει απο τα πολλα βαλε-βγαλε να χαλασε το ufl (οπως φανταζομαι μαλλον αυτο ειναι). 

Με τον Αntonisk7 που ειχαμε συζητησει στην συνατηση στον Ωροπο με το που εβαλε καινουρια pigtaills στα link του το σημα επεσαι κατα πολυ!!

Spare 4aplos υπαρχει αν θελεις αλλα απο Δευτερα του Πασχα γιατι φευγω τωρα για Λαρισα....

----------


## liousis

> Μην ανησυχείς θα σουβλίσουμε μαζί και τα δύο router για να τα ............... εκδικηθούμε.


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## liousis

Βασίλη άλλαξα και pigtails... Όταν γυρίσεις με το καλό τα λέμε για τον τετραπλό.Καλό Πάσχα και καλά να περνάς στο καινούργιο σου πόστο (Δεν πρόλαβα να σε δω από κοντά...)...  ::

----------


## PIT

> Βασίλη άλλαξα και pigtails... Όταν γυρίσεις με το καλό τα λέμε για τον τετραπλό.Καλό Πάσχα και καλά να περνάς στο καινούργιο σου πόστο (Δεν πρόλαβα να σε δω από κοντά...)...


Κυριακη του Πασχα εχω υπηρεσια. Δευτερα παρε με ενα τηλ να βρεθουμε να στον δωσω να τον δοκιμασεις να δουμε πως θα παει.

Ευχαριστω Πανο!!  ::

----------


## liousis

Ο κόμβος μου είναι down 3 με 4 ημέρες νομίζω.Κάτι δεν πρέπει να πάει καλά με το ρουτέρι γιατί δεν έχω πρόσβαση από το σπίτι μέσω ethernet.Δυστυχώς δεν έχω προλάβει να το δω ακόμη γιατί έχω πάρα πολλές υποχρεώσεις αυτόν τον καιρό.
Ρωσσέτο συγνώμη που δεν το έχω κοιτάξει ακόμη...  ::  
Μάλον αύριο θα του ρίξω μια ματιά και ίσως βγάλουμε και χρήσιμα συμπεράσματα για τα προβλήματα που έχω εδώ και καιρό με το link μας...

----------


## sv1bjr

> Ο κόμβος μου είναι down 3 με 4 ημέρες νομίζω.Κάτι δεν πρέπει να πάει καλά με το ρουτέρι γιατί δεν έχω πρόσβαση από το σπίτι μέσω ethernet.Δυστυχώς δεν έχω προλάβει να το δω ακόμη γιατί έχω πάρα πολλές υποχρεώσεις αυτόν τον καιρό.
> Ρωσσέτο συγνώμη που δεν το έχω κοιτάξει ακόμη...  
> Μάλον αύριο θα του ρίξω μια ματιά και ίσως βγάλουμε και χρήσιμα συμπεράσματα για τα προβλήματα που έχω εδώ και καιρό με το link μας...


Ναι Πάνο, τώρα φαίνεται καθαρά ότι υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το routing
στο μπρίκι, αλλά για όλα υπάρχει πάντα κάποια λύση.

Περιμένουμε λοιπόν υπομονετικά.  ::

----------


## liousis

up....
Δεν κατάλαβα που ακριβώς ήταν το σφάλμα αλλά το ρουτέρι μου με κάτι αλλαγές που έκανα επανήλθε στα λογικά του....
Βασίλη τον τετραπλό σου δεν έχω προλάβει να τον αλλάξω για να δω...
Παρ' όλα αυτά ενώ παίρνω 621 routes δεν μου ανοίγει καμία σελίδα στον browser μου,καθώς επίσης και κάτι pings που κάνω τα μισά πακέτα χάνονται...
Πολύ ζόρι αυτό το link....Με τέτοια τύχη που έχω, φαντάζομαι πως θα μου πάει και ένα νέο link που είναι στα σκαριά να κάνω...  ::

----------


## PIT

Πες τον αδερφο σου να επισπευσει την κατασκευη του νεου ιστου και να μεταφερεις τον κομβο σου απεναντι μπας και δεις ασπρη μερα. 

Το μπρικι ειναι στα καλα του αλλα μαλλον εχει παθει μια μικρη διασηση και μαλλον χανει καποια routes!!!  ::   ::

----------


## liousis

Ετοιμάζομαι σιγά σιγά....Θέλω να φτιάξω ένα σταθερό ιστό για να μην έχω προβλήματα..Τώρα μπορεί η σωλήνα 2" βαρέως τύπου που πήρα να είναι υπερβολή..Ίσως πάρω την απλή τελικά...Προβληματίζομαι λίγο με την βάση της σωλήνας που θα πιάσει στο δοκάρι.Κάτι σαν το δικό σου θα κάνω...  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Μεσα απο το mikrotik σου ολα φαινοντε καλα και τα πινγκ ειναι 6-7ms, αλλα μετα χανεσαι ξαφνικα.
Resolve κανεις κανονικα ip's του δικτυου, δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι παθαινει φρικη το λινκ για λιγο και μετα ολα καλα....  ::

----------


## PIT

Κωστα και εγω τα pings που του εκανα μια ειχαν μεγαλους χρονους μια κατι ms. Τωρα μου βγαζει no route tou host. 

Μαλλον ειναι το σημα και τα disconnects που κανει  ::   ::

----------


## liousis

> ... δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι παθαινει φρικη το λινκ για λιγο και μετα ολα καλα....


Έλα ντε...Disconections δεν έχουμε απόψε το βράδυ..αλλά η φρίκη..φρίκη...  ::  

Κώστα χίλια ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ για την βοήθειά σου και τις ματιές που ρίχνεις κάθε τόσο στο ρουτέρι μου.....
Βασίλη λεβέντη εγώ έχω μάθει να ζω πλέον με αυτό.Τον Χρήστο (boubis-kastro ) λυπάμαι...  ::

----------


## liousis

::   ::  ..!!!!!!!!!!!!


Από 19 Απριλίου έχω να ποστάρω για τον κόμβο...
Λοιπόν... Μετά από ένα αρκετά μεγάλο διάστημα απουσίας (αλλά όχι αποχής...)λόγω προβλήματος υγείας επιστρέφω...!!
Για πάνω από μήνα έχω μεγάλα προβλήματα με το Link μας με τον sv1bjr.Tο σήμα φτάνει στο -93db με συνεχόμενα disconections.  ::  
Αγοράστηκε ιστός 2¨σωλήνας βαρέους τύπου για μεταφορά του κόμβου στο καινούργιο σπίτι (σε ψηλότερο σημείο..).Ο ιστός βρίσκετε στον σιδερά-τόρνο για κατασκευή βάσεως που θα του επιτρέψει να δέσει γερά στο πλαΐνό μέρος μιας τοιχοκολώνας στο καινούργιο σπίτι.
Περάστηκαν καλωδιώσεις cat5e στο σπίτι μέσα από τα κανάλια του τηλεφώνου (δυστυχώς παράληλα με το ρεύμα σε απόσταση 5cm περίπου).Μπήκε switch στο υπόγειο και επισκευάστηκαν και 2 firenas (Ευχαριστώ Σωκράτη...) για δημιουργία server.
Eλπίζω το πολύ σε ένα μήνα να μετακομίσω δίπλα και να έχω σηκώσει τον νέο κόμβο.
.....Καλοκαίρι είναι..Άντε να έρχεστε να σας βλέπουμε πιο συχνά εσείς οι Αθηναίοι...  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Καλώς τον, μας έλειψες τόσο καιρό αλλά από εδώ και πέρα ξεκινά μια καινούργια αρχή, με νέες εγκαταστάσεις πολύ όρεξη και λιγότερα προβλήματα.

Έχω κάποιες επιφυλάξεις για την χρησιμοποίηση των Firenas, ΄μήπως θα έπρεπε να το ξανασκεφτείς;

----------


## liousis

Υλικό έχω και εκτός από firenas.Οπότε με δοκιμές θα δω τι θα είναι πιο stable.Εάν λύσουμε το πρόβλημα του σήματος και έχουμε πλέον ένα σταθερό link το επόμενο βήμα είναι να στήσω ένα server.
Πρώτα το link...και μετά ο server...  ::

----------


## liousis

Ανανέωση του αρχικού post....  ::

----------


## liousis

Λοιπόν....
Μετά από αρκετό καιρό απραξίας κατασκευάστηκε και στήθηκε ο νέος ιστός που θα φιλοξενήσει τον κόμβο στο διπλανό καινούργιο σπίτι.Με άλλα λόγια ,ο κόμβος θα μεταφερθεί και θα στηθεί στο νέο μου σπίτι αρχές Αυγούστου.Ελπίζω από σήμα να είμαστε καλύτερα με τον sv1bjr γιατί το πίατο θα είναι τουλάχιστον 2 μέτρα ψηλότερα από το σημείο που βρίσκετε τώρα.Με την μεταφορά του κόμβου θα πραγματοποιηθεί συγχρόνως και ένα νέο bb link με τον κόμβο "bilkats (#159)".
Ο ιστός είναι μια σωλήνα βαρέους τύπου 2".
Οι βάσεις κατασκευάστηκαν σε σιδερά.Είναι η ίδια σωλήνα κομμένη στην μέση εγκάρσια και κολημένη πάνω σε "π" έτσι ώστε να δημιουργείται ένα κύλωμα που θα "αγκαλιάζει" την σωλήνα.
Η στερέωση των βάσεων στο μπετό έγινε με ούπα μπετού διαμέτρου 14mm και μήκους 12cm.
Σαν κατασκευή πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ αξιόπιστη και δείχνει γερά πακτωμένη και στεθερή στο μπετό.
Ακολουθούν φωτογραφίες.......
Ακούω για παρατηρήσεις σας....  ::

----------


## PIT

Καιρος ηταν αντε... Ωραια κατσκευη!!!

Οσο για το link θα προτεινα να το σπασεις και να μπει ενδιαμεσος ο bilkats. Ειναι κοντα στον Ρωσσετο και καποιες μοιρες δεξιοτερα. 
Μια δωκιμη μπορει να γινει να δουμε πως θα παει  ::

----------


## liousis

Αυτό είχα στο νου μου Bill.Θα βρεθω και με τον Ρωσσέτο από κοντά για να τα κουβεντιάσουμε.Από αυτή την εβδομάδα θα ξεκινήσει η αγορά εξοπλισμού...  ::

----------


## PIT

Οταν το κανονισεις παρε και εμενα ενα τηλ.

----------


## liousis

Οκ....  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Κατ' αρχήν να πω ότι η κατασκευή είναι ιδιαίτερα φροντισμένη και αξιόπιστη, πράγμα που άλλωστε ήταν και αναμενόμενο γνωρίζοντας το ενδιαφέρον και το πάθος της τελειότητας που χαρακτηρίζει τον liousis.

Το ραντεβού αν συμφωνείτε μπορεί να πραγματοποιηθεί την Τρίτη 17-07-2007 σε όποιο σημείο θα θέλατε.

----------


## PIT

> Το ραντεβού αν συμφωνείτε μπορεί να πραγματοποιηθεί την Τρίτη 17-07-2007 σε όποιο σημείο θα θέλατε.


ΟΚ Εγω μεσα

----------


## neo4

Πανο πολυ ωραια κατασκευη!!
Εντυπωσιακοτατες ειναι οι βασεις και σιγουρα γερες!!

----------


## socrates

Δεν έχω ξαναδεί τέτοιες βάσεις... φαίνονται αρκετά γερές και δύσκολα θα σου γυρίσει ο ιστός (και έχω δει πολλές κατασκευές). Αν τυχών κάνει ταλάντωση ο ιστός αφού το πιάτο θα μπει στο ψηλότερο σημείο καλό είναι να μπουν και επίτονα (τα προτιμώ από τις αντιρίδες).

Πολύ καλή δουλειά Πάνο. Αυτό θα πει ... επιστρέφω δριμύτερος!  ::

----------


## liousis

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας σχόλια...  ::

----------


## liousis

Λοιπόν....
Αυτό είναι το πρώτο μου post από τον κόμβο μου μετά την μεταφορά του.
Χθές βραδάκι έβαλα επάνω στον ιστό στο νέο μου σπίτι ένα ολοκαίνουριο gilbertini 100cm.Έκανα μια πρόχειρη στόχευση προς τον Ρωσσέτο και το παράτησα.Σήμερα το μεσημεράκι έγινε η αποκαθήλωση του κόμβου μου από το πατρικό μου σπίτι και τοποθετήθηκε εντελώς πρόχειρα στο νέο μου σπίτι.
Αντιθέτως με την ατυχία που με γυροφέρνει από την ημέρα που πρωτοσυνδέθηκα,κατευθείαν με το που έπεσαν τα 220V στο ρουτέρι αυτό πήρε ζωή και συνδέθηκε αμέσως στον sv1bjr.
Δεν θα μιλήσω για το σήμα και την στόχευση...Όλα αυτά θα διορθωθούν επιμελώς τις ερχόμενες 2 εβδομάδες.Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να είμαι down για μέρες..( Θα προσπαθήσω να το επισπεύσω).Πρωταρχικός σκοπός είναι το δέσιμο του ιστού με αντιρίδες γιατί είναι ψιλά και μόλις έβαλα το πιατάκι άρχισε ο χορός  ::  .Φωτογραφίες από εβδομάδα....  ::

----------


## socrates

Ότι και να πω λίγο!
Το ewn θα έχει μια ακόμη σημαντική παρουσία! 

Άντε και στα δικά μου... που θα μείνω επιτέλους για μέρες στην περιοχή και θα μαζέψω τα αμάζευτα  ::

----------


## liousis

Είχα και έχω καλούς Δασκάλους καλέ μου φίλε...  ::  
Εάν έρθεις χτύπα ένα τηλέφωνο μήπως μπορέσω να έρθω για βοήθεια...  ::

----------


## PIT

Αντε καλοριζικος ο νεος κομβος. Περιμενουμε φωτογραφιες.

Καιρος ηταν.  ::   ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Τελικά την έκανες την έκπληξη.  ::  

Όταν με το καλό τελειώσεις με την στόχευση, θα κάνω και από την μεριά μου τις απαιτούμενες μικρορυθμίσεις.

Εύχομαι από εδώ και πέρα όλα να σου πάνε κατ' ευχήν.

----------


## neo4

Επεστρεψες δρυμητερος και ας ελπισουμε πιο τυχερος Πανο... 
 ::

----------


## liousis

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια.

Το σίγουρο είναι πλέον, ότι παρόλο που το πιάτο βρίσκετε τουλάχιστον 2 μέτρα ψιλότερα από το παλιό σημείο που βρισκόταν, όλα τα προβλήματα με disconections και παίξιμο του σήματος σε ένα εύρος από -71db εώς -93db συνεχίζονται ακάθεκτα.
Το έχω πάρει απόφαση...Η μόνη σωτηρία μου πλέον ίσως είναι ένα ακόμη bb link....Βέβαια είναι στα σκαριά το liousis-bilkats αλλά ο bilkats δεν έχει άλλο bb link...  ::  

Έχει ο Θεός....!!!

----------


## Openhaimer

Έχεις PM.

----------


## sv1bjr

Παρ'ολα αυτά μετά την μεταφορά του κόμβου σου παρατήρησα κάποια βελτίωση στο σήμα.

Μετά από λίγες μέρες θα επιχειρήσω μία προσεκτική στόχευση και εναλλαγή καρτών μήπως και εντοπισθεί η αιτία του προβλήματος σε μένα.

----------


## liousis

Ο κόμβος θα είναι down για αρκετή ώρα για αναδιαάταξη των πιάτων,και αλλαγή του router.  ::

----------


## liousis

up ....  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Πάνο έκανα σχολαστικό έλεγχο από την πλευρά μου και δοκιμές, επίσης έπαιξα με τα Data Rates και σε σένα και σε μένα.

Νομίζω ότι έγινε κάποια βελτίωση, δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι καλύτερο.

----------


## liousis

Με τα μαγικά σου χέρια έριξες το σήμα από πλευράς μου στο -64db.Αυτή είναι βελτίωση!!!!!!
Εύγε Ρωσσέτο!!!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## socrates

::

----------


## liousis

Δυστυχώς για ακόμη μια φορά ήμουν άτυχος....  ::  
Με τον αγαπητό Openhaimer δεν μας έκατσε η σύνδεση.
Παρόλο που ¨έπιασα¨ την omni του δεν μπορέσαμε σε a να κάνουμε κάτι.
99% πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιο εμπόδιο στην ευθεία μας γιατί ενώ εγώ ήμουν σε station και ο Γιώργος σε Ap τον έπιανα με -87db στην καλύτερη.Μόλις γυρίζαμε αντίθετα δηλαδή σε Ap εγώ και station ο Οpenhaimer δεν με έβλεπε....  ::  
Από αλλαγές εξοπλισμού έγιναν τα πάντα αλλά δεν είχαμε αποτέλεσμα.
Το επόμενο που μας μένει είναι να βγάλω εγώ ένα link με bilkats και από εκεί να βγει και ο Openhaimer....
Yπομονή....  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

> 99% πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιο εμπόδιο στην ευθεία μας γιατί ενώ εγώ ήμουν σε station και ο Γιώργος σε Ap τον έπιανα με -87db στην καλύτερη.Μόλις γυρίζαμε αντίθετα δηλαδή σε Ap εγώ και station ο Οpenhaimer δεν με έβλεπε....


Κάτι άλλο πρέπει να παίζει.  ::  

Δεν πιστεύω ότι οφείλεται σε μεσολάβηση κάποιου εμποδίου.

Επιβάλλεται να γίνει ξανά η προσπάθεια. Πάνο συνεννοήσου με τον Δαμιανό.

----------


## liousis

Εχθές το πρωί μαζί με τον pit στήσαμε στον bilkats 2 πιατάκια και μία omni.
To ένα από τα δύο πιάτα προοριζόταν για την διασύνδεση μεταξύ μας.Δυστσυχώς όμως για άλλη μια φορά, δεν είναι δυνατόν να βγει το link liousis-bilkats και αυτό γιατί ενώ ο bilkats έχει μια υπέροχη θέα-οπτική από το σπίτι του ,μόνο μεταξύ μας υπάρχει ένας λόφος στα 300m ο οποίος μας κατέστρεψε την link αλλά και την ψυχολογία μου.
*Τελικά η ατυχία μου δεν έχει κανένα όριο..είμαι πεπισμένος πλέον για αυτό.*  ::  
Τα αποτελέσματα του scan έβγαλαν το ap του openhaimer2 με -62db καθώς επίσης και το ewn#2 που από όσο ξέρω είναι το ap του Thelaz με -89db.

----------


## sv1bjr

Πράγματι λυπηρό.

Θα έλεγα όμως μια δοκιμή ακόμα από εσένα προς openhaimer2 δεν θα ήταν καθόλου άσκοπη. 

Πολύ ευχαρίστως να βοηθήσω αν θεωρείς σκόπιμο.

----------


## liousis

Όσο και να βοηθήσεις δεν νομίζω να αλλάξει κάτι.
Σαφώς και δεν υποτιμώ τις ικανότητές σου αλλά θεωρώ ότι είμαι αρκετά άτυχος εδώ και ένα χρόνο που είμαι στο δύκτιο οπότε έχω ψιλό απελπιστεί...  ::  
Α και κάτι άλλο.Πριν από ένα 20ήμερο που έκανα ένα scan από την ταράτσα μου έπιασα την omni σου με -71db σταθερότατα.Με έχει προβληματίσει πολύ το συγκεκριμένο γεγονός για την σύνδεση μας και αυτό γιατί κοντά σε αυτές τις τιμές είναι και το σήμα από την μεριά μου στο bb που έχουμε.
Μου είπε και o pit ότι σε κουβέντα που είχε με το Σπύρο θεωρούν ότι για το πρόβλημα με disconections και γενικότερα με το link μας ότι είναι φταίχτης η συχνότητα που παίζουμε και ίσως οφείλεται σε παρεμβολές από την μεριά σου με τα άλλα If που έχεις...

----------


## Openhaimer

Παναγιώτη
Δοκίμασε να βάλεις ανάμεσα τον klarabel-3 ή τον cpoint1. Αν συμφωνείς ειδοποίησέ με να πιάσουμε επαφή.

----------


## sv1bjr

Κάθε πρόταση για δοκιμές δεκτή.

Ας έλθει και ο Σπύρος στην ταράτσα μου να εκτελέσουμε όλα τα πιθανά σενάρια.

Τώρα αν επιμένεις να θεωρείς τον εαυτό σου σώνει και καλά άτυχο και να απελπίζεσαι, μολονότι έχω εντελώς αντίθετη άποψη, δεν θα προσπαθήσω να σε μεταπείσω.

----------


## spirosco

Καλησπερα,

το θεμα των αλληλοπαρεμβολων απο αλλες καρτες ελεγχεται ευκολα.

Ρωσετο δοκιμασε να κανεις bw test σε δυο γειτονες σου ταυτοχρονα.
Στα Tx/Rx packet size βαλε 50000000000 για να μην σου γονατισει ο router.

Αν "καβαλαει" η μια καρτα την αλλη θα το δεις απο τα νουμερα του test.

Κατι που μπορει να γινει ακομη, κι αυτο αφορα ολους τους κομβουχους, ειναι να κραταει ο καθενας γραφηματα με το mrtg ή cacti απο τον router του, για να μπορει επειτα να διασταυρωθει αν π.χ. τα disconnect καποιου interface συμπεφτουν με τα peaks σε traffic απο καποιο αλλο.

Οκ, δεν ειναι λυση το τελευταιο, αλλα ειναι ενα βοηθημα για να οδηγηθει καποιος στην ευρεση του προβληματος.

Αυτα απο τον επιθεωρητη spirosco.

----------


## PIT

Ρε συ Πανω πολυ γκαντεμια τι να πω  ::   ::  

Χρηστο με τον klarabel3 δεν νομιζω να γινει τιποτα γιατι ειναι στην ιδια ευθεια με σενα. 
Τωρα με το cpoint1 αν δεις στο wind ειναι ενα δωκιμαστικο σημειο που ειχε βαλει ο mew για εκδηλωση ενδιαφεροντος στην περιοχη. 
Ισως γινει κατι με τον vmar που ειναι πιο αριστερα.

----------


## liousis

Γειά σου βρε Μαστρο-Σπύρο!!!Χρόνια και ζαμάνια βρε!!!
Επειδή εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό με έκαιγε το θέμα της εναλλακτικής μου έχω έρθει σε επαφή με τον αγαπητό klarabel ο οποίος με ενημέρωσε ότι δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα άμεσης δημιουργίας κόμβου στο σημείο που έχει καταχωρήσει.Για τον Vmar μου είχε πει ο klarabel ότι είναι φίλος του και έχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον για να συνδεθεί,αλλά δεν είχε υπάρξει κάποια επαφή μαζί του ....Θα επικοινωνήσω άμεσα με Vmar για να δούμε τι θα γίνει.
Με το cpoint συμβαίνει αυτό που είπε o pit .Είναι μιά καταχώρηση που είχε μπει κάποτε από τον mew για εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος στην περιοχή...
Οπότε αναμένουμε...  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

> Καλησπερα,
> 
> το θεμα των αλληλοπαρεμβολων απο αλλες καρτες ελεγχεται ευκολα.
> 
> Ρωσετο δοκιμασε να κανεις bw test σε δυο γειτονες σου ταυτοχρονα.
> Στα Tx/Rx packet size βαλε 50000000000 για να μην σου γονατισει ο router.
> 
> Αν "καβαλαει" η μια καρτα την αλλη θα το δεις απο τα νουμερα του test.
> 
> ...


Καπετάνιε καλησπέρα

Είναι αλήθεια ότι οι δύο κάρτες που αναφέρονται στα Link liousis και Pit αρέσκονται να ......... ερωτοτροπούν.

Συνελήφθησαν η μία να προσπαθεί να "καβαλήσει" την άλλη.....

Επίκειται η αυστηρή τιμωρία τους και η απομάκρυνση της μιας από την άλλη.  ::

----------


## spirosco

Ωραιος ο μαστρο-Ρωσετος  ::

----------


## fengi1

Μαστο-Σπυρο

Για να καταλαβω.
Εχω ενα Link που τελευταια καθε 4-5 λεπτα κανει disconnect
Ειναι εκεινο το γνωστο που ηθελε αναβαθμιση σε 2.9.27
Εγινε η αναβαθμιση οσο ελειπα σε διακοπες και μολις γυρισα παρατησα τι κανει.

Τι να φταιει ?

----------


## sv1bjr

> Μαστο-Σπύρο ............


Τι υπαινίσσεται ο ποιητής καπετάνιε;

Διαστροφούλες, ...... διαστροφούλες;

----------


## liousis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
> Μαστο-Σπύρο ............
> 
> 
> Τι υπαινίσσεται ο ποιητής καπετάνιε;
> 
> Διαστροφούλες, ...... διαστροφούλες;


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

> Μαστο-Σπυρο
> 
> Για να καταλαβω.
> Εχω ενα Link που τελευταια καθε 4-5 λεπτα κανει disconnect
> Ειναι εκεινο το γνωστο που ηθελε αναβαθμιση σε 2.9.27
> Εγινε η αναβαθμιση οσο ελειπα σε διακοπες και μολις γυρισα παρατησα τι κανει.
> 
> Τι να φταιει ?


Πολλα μπορει να φταινε, απο overlap στα καναλια καποιας απο τις δυο πλευρες, αλληλοπαρεμβολες αναμεσα σε καποιες καρτες, πολυ χαμηλο downtilt σε καποιο πιατο με αποτελεσμα να εχεις multipaths.

Απο την εποχη που βγαζαμε links στα 2.4 ο πιο ασφαλης τροπος για να βεβαιωθεις οτι δουλευουν απροβληματιστα ολα τα link σ'ενα router, ειναι να κανεις ταυτοχρονα bw test (both sides).
Ετσι βλεπεις αν το Tx καποιου interface επηρρεαζει το Rx ενος αλλου.

----------


## Acinonyx

Πολλές φορές ακόμη κι αν υπάρχει αρκετό κενό μεταξύ των καναλιών (>40ΜΗz) μπορεί να δημιουργηθούν αλληλοπαρεμβολές ειδικά όταν οι κάρτες λειτουργούν σε υψηλή ισχύ.

Όταν οι κάρτες λαμβάνουν η μία την άλλη -20 - -30dbm, είναι απόλυτα λογικό τα εκτός καναλιού παράγωγα της διαμόρφωσης να ανεβάζουν το επίπεδο του θορύβου ή ακόμη και να έχουν συγκρίσιμη ισχύ με το ωφέλιμο σήμα.

----------


## neo4

> Δυστυχώς για ακόμη μια φορά ήμουν άτυχος....



Υπομονη Πανο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Φίλε Πάνο

Η αλλαγή στις κάρτες έγινε αργά το απόγευμα, έγινε και ένα bw test με αρκετά καλά αποτελέσματα.

Δεν μένει τώρα παρά να πάρουμε τους routers υπό μάλης και να τους κάνουμε φωλιά για χρυσόψαρα.  ::

----------


## liousis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση ανταπόκρισή σου....!

----------


## sv1bjr

Βλέπεις κάποια βελτίωση ή να ψάξουμε κάπου αλλού το πρόβλημα;

----------


## liousis

Θα το παρακολουθήσω και θα σε ενημερώσω.

Χθες μου έκανε κάποια κόλπα...Θα δούμε

----------


## klarabel

> ... έχω έρθει σε επαφή με τον αγαπητό klarabel ο οποίος με ενημέρωσε ότι δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα άμεσης δημιουργίας κόμβου στο σημείο που έχει καταχωρήσει.Για τον Vmar μου είχε πει ο klarabel ότι είναι φίλος του και έχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον για να συνδεθεί,αλλά δεν είχε υπάρξει κάποια επαφή μαζί του ....Θα επικοινωνήσω άμεσα με Vmar για να δούμε τι θα γίνει. .....Οπότε αναμένουμε...


Την καλημέρα μου και καλό φθινόπωρο σε όλους.
Αγαπητέ Παναγιώτη παρακολουθώ τις εξελίξεις σιωπηλά. Οτι σου είχα πει ισχύει, (είναι αδύνατο για μένα τουλάχιστον για τους επόμενους μήνες να γίνει οποιαδήποτε κίνηση εκεί). Θα το παλέψω όμως..
Ωστόσο έχω πληροφορηθεί απο τον Μάριο- Vmar (είμαστε συνάδελφοι), ότι μιλήσατε μαζί με τον Βασίλη (PIT), και οργανώνετε κάτι.
Σας εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία και θα βοηθήσω και τον Μάριο από εδώ, όσο μπορώ. 
Να είστε όλοι καλά !!  ::   ::

----------


## liousis

> Βλέπεις κάποια βελτίωση ή να ψάξουμε κάπου αλλού το πρόβλημα;


Δυστυχώς το link τώρα πηγαίνει χειρότερα....Πολύ χειρότερα.Μπες και δες το log πόσα disconections έχει.
Μήπως θα έπρεπε να αλλάξουμε συχνότητα ,βάζοντας μια που θα είναι αρκετά πιο μακριά από τις συχνότητες που έχεις τα άλλα σου if (μήπως υπάρχει παρεμβολή με κάποιο από τα άλλα links...)?
Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο μπορούμε να κάνουμε...Μάλον το σημείο που βρίσκομαι πρέπει να είναι καταραμένο.  ::   ::  

Στο τέλος βλέπω να γίνομαι πελάτης στην omni σου ,αφού την έπιανα σε scan σταθερά -72db ,παρόλο που είμαστε τόσο μακριά.....  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

> Στο τέλος βλέπω να γίνομαι πελάτης στην omni σου ,αφού την έπιανα σε scan σταθερά -72db ,παρόλο που είμαστε τόσο μακριά.....


Καλά, μόνο αυτό θα ήθελα να δω και να γελάω για χρόνια, αλλά μια που το λες να σου δώσω IP και για client;

----------


## PIT

Παιδες προχτες που το δωκιμασα να μεγαλωσω την συχνοτητα δεν ξερω δεν πηγε και πολυ καλα. Μεχρι και 5700 το εφτασα αλλα το σημα δεν επεσε κατω απο -80.  ::   ::  

Τωρα αν ειναι βαλτετο απο 5600 μεχρι 5700 και παιξτε με το κεντραρισμα και με τα data rates. Nα δοθμε που θα κλειδωσει καλυτερα.

----------


## liousis

> Καλά, μόνο αυτό θα ήθελα να δω και να γελάω για χρόνια, αλλά μια που το λες να σου δώσω IP και για client;


Γύρισα ένα 80cm gilbertini με ένα αφρικάνικο feeder .Σε έχω πιάσει με -80db περίππου.Δώσε μου μια ip και ρίξε και μια ματιά στο mikrotik για τις ρυθμίσεις που χρειάζεται να κάνω.Θα το έχω σαν backup. Σε περιπτώσεις που έχουμε πολλά disconections, στο bb μας που είναι σε a, να μην μένω ξεκρέμαστος....  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sv1bjr
> 
> Καλά, μόνο αυτό θα ήθελα να δω και να γελάω για χρόνια, αλλά μια που το λες να σου δώσω IP και για client;
> 
> 
> Γύρισα ένα 80cm gilbertini με ένα αφρικάνικο feeder .Σε έχω πιάσει με -80db περίππου.Δώσε μου μια ip και ρίξε και μια ματιά στο mikrotik για τις ρυθμίσεις που χρειάζεται να κάνω.Θα το έχω σαν backup. Σε περιπτώσεις που έχουμε πολλά disconections, στο bb μας που είναι σε a, να μην μένω ξεκρέμαστος....



Καλώς, αύριο το πρωί θα το φροντίσω, (Τελικά είναι πολύ τρελοί αυτοί οι Γαλάτες.....).  ::

----------


## Vassilis2

paidia eimai apo aulida kai sigkekrimena apo vathi tha ithela na mathw perisotera panw sto thema eimai kainourgios... opios endiaferete na me diafotisei as me kanei add sto msn tou i as mou steilei ena mail

----------


## socrates

Καλώς τον!!!

Αρχικά μην γράφεις greeklish είναι κανόνας του forum και ευκολία για όλους μας.

Κατά δεύτερον θα πρέπει να κάνεις την καταχώριση του σημείου που βρίσκεσαι στο WiND Ευβοίας ( http://ewn.awmn.net ). Η καταχώριση είναι εύκολή... κάνεις πρώτα εγγραφή σαν νέος χρήστης, και αφού κάνεις login θα δεις την επιλογή αριστερά κάτω από τα Στατιστικά "Προσθήκη Κόμβου" όπου βάζεις τα στοιχεία του σημείου που βρίσκεσαι. Για να βρεις τις γεωγραφικές συντεταγμένες σου ακολούθα το link "Βρείτε τις συντεταγμένες σας", κάνε zoom στον χάρτη στο σημείο που βρίσκεσαι και κάνε κλικ. Στο σημείο που θα σου εμφανίσει έχεις την επιλογή "Επιλογή των Συντεταγμένων" που θα μεταφέρει αυτόματα τις επιλεγμένες συντεταγμένες στην φόρμα καταχώρισης νέου κόμβου.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες δες αυτό:
http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Tut ... /WiND(ver1)%20tutorial.pdf

Επίσης μην αγχώνεσαι γιατί είσαι σε καλά χέρια... Πάνο ακούς?  ::

----------


## liousis

> Επίσης μην αγχώνεσαι γιατί είσαι σε καλά χέρια... Πάνο ακούς?


Έχω εσένα Δάσκαλο για αυτό Σωκράτη... ::

----------


## neo4

> paidia eimai apo aulida kai sigkekrimena apo vathi tha ithela na mathw perisotera panw sto thema eimai kainourgios... opios endiaferete na me diafotisei as me kanei add sto msn tou i as mou steilei ena mail


Kαλως ηρθες στην κοινοτητα!!!

Οτι χρειαστεις εδω ειμαστε να βοηθησουμε!

Πανο ισως ηρθε η στιγμη τελικα να "αποχωρηστεις την γκαντεμια" σου βγαζοντας ενα link με τον Vassilis2  ::  
Καλη επιτυχια  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Καλώς τον.

Πράγματι είσαι σε καλά χέρια και όπως βλεπω είμαστε σίγουρα και σε καλό δρόμο.

----------


## Vassilis2

Παιδιά δυστυχώς δν έχω οπτική επαφή με τον liousis  ::

----------


## liousis

> Πανο ισως ηρθε η στιγμη τελικα να "αποχωρηστεις την γκαντεμια" σου βγαζοντας ενα link με τον Vassilis2  
> Καλη επιτυχια



Έλα ντε που δεν θέλω να αποχωριστώ με τίποτα την αγαπημένη μου "γκαντεμιά"....  ::   ::

----------


## Vassilis2

Πάνο δν πέζει να κάνουμε τίποτα να το καταφέρουμε?Σήμερα που πέρναγα είδα το σπίτι σου...Τα κωλοπεύκα φταίνε  ::

----------


## neo4

Καλα ειναι απιστευτο μιλαμε..

Ειναι δυνατον να συμβαινει ξανα αυτο ρε παιδια..?

----------


## Vassilis2

Παιδιά δν καταλαβένω τι πέζει...Είμαστε σε απόσταση 1μιση χιλιομέτρου και γω είμαι σε υψόμετρο σε λόφο και έχω όλο το Βαθύ πιάτο δν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι πέζει...

----------


## Vassilis2

Κρίμα όμως και είχε αρχίσει να μου καλοαρέσει η ιδέα...

----------


## socrates

> Κρίμα όμως και είχε αρχίσει να μου καλοαρέσει η ιδέα...


... δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να μην! Η θέση σου είναι σε πολύ καλό σημείο και έχεις αρκετές εναλλακτικές για να συνδεθείς + ότι έχεις άτομα γύρω σου που μπορούν να σε νοηθήσουν στα πρώτα σου βήματα.

----------


## Vassilis2

Ποιος είναι ο δεύτερος κοντινότερος κόμβος που θα μπορούσα να συνδεθώ?

----------


## sv1bjr

Πάνο έκανα ακόμα μία αλλαγή.

Τό επάνω πιάτο στον ιστό που ήταν στραμμένο προς τον PIT (και το αντίστοιχο IF) το γύρισα προς εσένα και το κάτω που ήταν προς εσένα το γύρισα προς τον PIT.

Αποτέλεσμα το Link με PIT παίζει μάλλον καλύτερα, το δε δικό μας χωρίς καμία αλλαγή.

Είναι φανερό πλέον ότι η κακοδαιμονία σου πρέπει να οφείλεται σε πρόβλημα hardware.

Θα ήθελα να δούμε μαζί κάποια στιγμή την όλη σου εγκατάσταση.

----------


## liousis

Οk...  ::

----------


## liousis

Και μια και μιλάμε για εγκατάσταση παραθέτω κάποιες φωτογραφίες της κατασκευής μου...  ::

----------


## liousis

Και κάποιες ακόμη...

----------


## sv1bjr

Η κατασκευή του ιστού είναι πολύ προσεγμένη.

Ελπίζω να έχω την ευχαρίστηση να την δω και από κοντά.

----------


## liousis

Θα σε περιμένω με ανυπομονεσία.Όποτε μπορέσεις εδώ θα είμαι...  ::

----------


## liousis

...Sv1bjr δυστυχώς πρέπει να ξαναέπεσε ο κόμβος σου.

----------


## sv1bjr

Άρχισε να κάνει πείσματα από την περασμένη Εβδομάδα.

Από την Πέμπτη μέχρι την Κυριακή που ήμουν εκεί προσπάθησα να τον καλοπιάσω αλλά απ΄ ότι φαίνεται με έγραψε κανονικά.

Έχω την υποψία ότι φταίει το DC 12 V τροφοδοτικό. Θα κοιτάξω να το αντικαταστήσω όσο γίνεται πιο σύντομα.

----------


## liousis

Οk....Μου φαίνεται ότι η γκαντεμιά μου είναι μεταδοτική...Σε κόλησα...!!!  ::   ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Don't worry, be happy.  ::

----------


## PIT

Πανω μαλλον βρηκαμε τι μπορει να φταιει στο link και δεν παιζει. Ο Χρηστος ειπε πως μαλλον φταινε οι κεραιες των βραχαιων της ΕΡΤ. Το λινκ περνα μεσα απο αυτες και με αναληση που μας εκανε ο Γιαννης SW1EHY o θορυβος ειναι μεγαλος και υπαρχει σκεδαση της δεσμης. 

Μενει να δωκιμασουμε να βγει bb Link στα 2.4 τα οποια φαινεται να μην επιρεαζουν (συνδεδεμενος στην omni του Ρωσσετου με σταθερο σημα).

Πανο αυριο δωσω ενα Feeder 2.4 στον Ρωσσετο να κανετε την δοκιμη. Αλλαξε το στο 100η πιατο. Και να δουμε πως 8α παει.

----------


## sv1bjr

Τελικά Βασίλη δεν περνάει μέσα από τις κεραίες αλλά σε κάποια απόσταση, γύρω στα 500 μέτρα που οπωσδήποτε όμως μπορεί να επηρεάζει το Link.

Θα περιμένω αύριο το feeder των 2,4 Ghz μήπως και έχουμε κάποιο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## PIT

Ναι το ειδαμε και εμεις μεσα απο το γκουγκλ. Ειναι λιγο αριστερα/δεξια οπως το βλεπεις απο τις κεραιες, αλλα μαλλον οπως δημιουργουνται τα ηλεκτρομαγμητικα κυματα γεμιζοθν θορυβο την εκεινη περιοχη και αχρηστευουν το λινκ.

----------


## hedgehog

Το μόνο κακό είναι πως αν πράγματι τα προβλήματα του link οφείλονται σε παρεμβολές από την ΕΡΑ, περιορίζει δραματικά τα πιθανά σημεία ζεύξης σου, αφενός λόγο της μικρής απόστασης από της εγκαταστάσεις αυτές και αφετέρου λόγο του ορεινού και "παρθένου" όγκου που αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχεις στην πλάτη σου. Ελπίζω πραγματικά να φταίει κάτι άλλο...

Το καλό είναι από την άλλη πως φαίνεται το b να μην επιρεάζεται ιδιαίτερα, οπότε αφενός δεν μένεις εκτός, αφετέρου όμως με οδηγεί σε μία σκέψη ακόμη.... (απλά σκέψη... μην βαράτε και please, μην γίνει flame!)

Μήπως το g σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν είναι και τόσο κακή λύση για BB Link;;;

----------


## liousis

Θεωρώ ότι ο τρόπος που προσεγγίσατε το θέμα είναι πολύ έξυπνος.Δεν είχα σκεφτεί ποτέ μου ότι μπορεί ,ο λόγος των προβλημάτων μου , να είναι οι κεραίες ,αλλά φαίνεται να είναι το πιο πιθανόν.

Μένει να δοκιμάσουμε κάτι διαφορετικό στο link μας Ρωσσέτο.Θα το γυρίσουμε σε b και θα δούμε τα αποτελέσματα.

Τώρα όσον αφορά το g ,που όποτε αναφέρεται στο forum υπάρχουν αντιδικίες και διαφωνίες,λόγω απειρίας και αχετοσύνης δεν μπορώ να κρίνω εάν πρέπει να κάνω-ουμε μια τέτοια κίνηση.Θα το αφήσω για να μιλήσουν και να το κρίνουν αυτοί που ξέρουν περισσότερα.Να είστε σίγουροι όμως ,ότι δεν θα υπήρχε καμία πιθανότητα να κάνω κάτι για προσωπικό όφελος ,δημιουργόντας προβλήματα στο δίκτυο (EWN-AWMN).Προτιμάω να είμαι ασύνδετος και να κουβαλάω τα προβλήματά μου,παρά να χάσω τις γνωριμίες και τις φιλίες που έχω κάνει αλλά και πρόκειτε να κάνω,μέσα από αυτόν τον χώρο.  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

> Μήπως το g σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν είναι και τόσο κακή λύση για BB Link;;;


Βέβαια η χρήση του g δεν επιτρέπεται λόγω της ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ρύπανσης που προκαλεί, αλλά στην προκειμένη περίπτωση τι ψυχή έχουν τα 100 mw στους 2,4 Ghz σε g μπροστά στα Kw στα βραχέα από την συτσάδα των κεραιών της ΕΤ;

----------


## hedgehog

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από hedgehog
> 
> Μήπως το g σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν είναι και τόσο κακή λύση για BB Link;;;
> 
> 
> Βέβαια η χρήση του g δεν επιτρέπεται λόγω της ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ρύπανσης που προκαλεί, αλλά στην προκειμένη περίπτωση τι ψυχή έχουν τα 100 mw στους 2,4 Ghz σε g μπροστά στα Kw στα βραχέα από την συτσάδα των κεραιών της ΕΤ;


Πέραν αυτού, την σκέψη την έκανα λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν το γεγονός πως μιλάμε για κατευθυντικό link, πάνω από την θάλασσα, σε περιοχή "παρθένα", με μεγάλες αποστάσεις μεταξύ των κόμβων, για ένα σημείο το οποίο IMHO μπορεί να προσφέρει πολλά.

Φαντάζομαι πως η όχληση που θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει θα επηρέαζε μόνο τα AP's των εμπλεκόμενων κόμβων, αλλά και πάλι αν δεν κάνω λάθος (διορθώστε με pls) η χρήση ενός καναλιού σε g προς κάποιο άκρο την μπάντας αφήνει κάποια καθαρά κανάλια για να παίξει απροβλημάτιστα και ένα AP σε b...

Επίσης δεν ξέρω μήπως σε δεύτερη φάση, BB Links σε b προκαλέσουν περισσότερα προβλήματα στην απόδοση του δικτύου απ' ότι η χρήση του g.

Όπως και να έχει ίσως αυτές οι σκέψεις είναι πρόωρες αν δεν επιβεβαιώσουμε πρώτα την ορθή λειτουργία στους 2.4...

----------


## sv1bjr

Σήμερα το απόγευμα θα ξέρουμε....  ::

----------


## neo4

Τι να πω.. δεν γνωριζω και πολλα απο αυτα που λετε  ::  
Το μονο που μπορω να πω-ευχηθω ειναι να λυθει συντομα το προβλημα με την λυση που προαναφερατε  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Αύριο πάω να αγοράσω το feeder για τους 2,4 Ghz, αλλά και αυτό να μη δουλέψει να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα βρούμε τη λύση.  ::

----------


## liousis

Aφού έχω εσάς στο πλευρό μου, δεν με φοβίζει τίποτα..!!!  ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Παναγιώτη
Βάλε πιάτο και ψάξε να με βρείς. Omni στα 2442. Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να φταίω εγώ. Όπως σου είπα στην τελευταία αναβάθμιση βρήκα τον κονέκτορα της cm9 σπασμένο.
Αύριο Σάββατο πάντως θα σου στήσω πιάτο.  ::

----------


## liousis

Γιώργη εάν προλάβω σήμερα έχει καλώς.Αλλιώς αύριο το απόγευμα πιστεύω να μπορέσω.Κάνε εσύ ένα scan προς την omni μου μήπως και πιάσεις τίποτα.

----------


## liousis

Σήμερα πραγματοποιήθηκε νέο link με το βουνό "Χτυπάς".Το link είναι υπό δοκιμή.Το στίγμα δεν υπάρχει στο wind αλλά από ότι κατάλαβα έχει εξαιρετική οπτική.
Ευχαριστώ τον Περικλή (petzi), τον Μιχάλη (mojiro) και τον Τάσο (δεν πρόλαβα να μάθω το nick του) που, με αυτή την κακοκαιρία που είχε, δούλεψαν με σθένος για να πραγματοποιηθεί το link.Όλα έγιναν πολύ γρήγορα..Σήμα δεν έχουμε καλό αλλά 100% είναι θέμα καλύτερης στόχευσης , την οποία δεν μας επέτρεψε ο καιρός σήμερα να κάνουμε.
Λίγη υπομονή και θα μάθετε λεπτομέριες από την επόμενη εβδομάδα.
Περικλή,Τάσο,Μιχάλη σας χρωστάω κέρασμα.Ήρθατε γρήγορα και φύγατε γρήγορα.Sorry  ::  .Σας περιμένω την επόμενη φορά που θα έχετε περισσότερο χρόνο οποσδήποτε.

----------


## petzi

όταν θα παίξει ο κόμβος όπως πρέπει θα κεραστούμε όλοι μαζί!
Ευχαριστούμε για την άμεση ανταπόκριση σου. Φαινόταν ότι περίμενες ότι κάτι θα σου συμβεί την Κυριακή αλλά δεν ήξερες τι ακριβώς.....
Καλή μας συνέχεια.  :: 
viewtopic.php?f=65&t=34403&p=466463#p466463

----------


## liousis

Το link παίζει στα -84db χωρίς να έχει γίνει καν κεντράρισμα.Μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα γυρίσω την βάση του πιάτου γιατι πρέπει να γυρίσει ακόμη πιο πάνω το πιάτο λόγω της μεγάλης διαφοράς ύψους.Μένει να ρυθμιστεί και το bgp...
Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά...  ::

----------


## antonisk7

καλορίζικος Παναγιώτη  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Πάνο είσαι όλο εκπλήξεις.

"Χτύπησες" σαν Παρτιζάνος, σε περιμέναμε από μπροστά και την έπεσες.......από πίσω.  ::  

Καλορίζικος και εις άλλα με υγεία.

----------


## liousis

Ευχαριστώ Αντώνη.
Ευχαριστώ Ρωσσέτο.
Νομίζετε ότι εγώ το περίμενα.Από το πουθενά ήρθε αυτό το link...  ::

----------


## spirosco

Καλοριζικο Πανο  ::  

Το νεο σημειο ειναι "διαμαντι" παντως κυριοι για την Ευβοια κι οχι μονο. 
Ευγε στα παιδια που ετρεξαν το προτζεκτ  ::

----------


## liousis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Σπύρο.
Πιστεύω ότι από εκεί πρέπει να βλέπουμε και βόρεια Εύβοια.
Άντε να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε...  ::

----------


## neo4

Καλοριζικος Παναγιωτη  ::  
Σου βγηκε αυτο το link απο το πουθενα και επανηλθες κανονικα και χωρις προβληματα  ::  Παντα τετοια!!

----------


## Openhaimer

Και εις ανώτερα.  ::  
Ήταν πράγματι ευχάριστη έκληξη.  ::

----------


## liousis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιώργηδες (neo,openhaimer).
Nα είστε πάντα καλά!  ::

----------


## PIT

Αντε μπας και δεις και εσυ ασπρη μερα!!!!
Καλοριζικο!!!  ::

----------


## liousis

Από το στόμα σου και στου Θεού τ' αυτί!!!

----------


## liousis

Μιας και η ζωή μου απέκτησε περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον μετά από το νέο link που βγάλαμε,αφιέρωσα λίγο παραπάνω χρόνο σήμερα στο router μου και είπα να βάλω τέλος στην μοναξιά του αγαπημένου μου firenas.Για αυτό έβαλα ψιλοπρόχειρα σε ένα hager fl04 ένα ups 600w (που στεγαζόταν στον παλιό μου κόμβο) και το ζευγάρωσα με το firenas...
Σας χαρίζω και μερικές φωτογραφίες του ζευγαρώματος...

----------


## klarabel

Ωραία κατασκευή, και μερακλίδικη. 
Καλορίζικο Παναγιώτη και από εδώ. Αντε έχεις ακόμα χώρο στον ιστό βλέπω και για τα ...επόμενα.  ::   ::

----------


## liousis

> ...Αντε έχεις ακόμα χώρο στον ιστό βλέπω και για τα ...επόμενα.


Ο χώρος στον ιστό μου σε περιμένει ανυπόμονα!!!  ::

----------


## klarabel

Παναγιώτη κάτι μου λέει ότι από τον καινούριο χρόνο κάτι θα παίξει και από μένα εκεί. Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως εκ των προτέρων.
Στις επόμενες μέρες με βλέπω μια βόλτα από εκεί. Θα σε πάρω τηλέφωνο να τα πούμε.

----------


## liousis

Περιμένω να τα πούμε από κοντά....  ::

----------


## liousis

Ο κόμβος θα είναι down για 30' το πολύ για πέρασμα quagga.
Sorry γείτονες...

----------


## sv1bjr

Ωραίος  ::   ::   ::

----------


## liousis

O κόμβος είναι up αλλά η quagga από την μεριά του χτυπά κάποιο πρόβλημα έχει.Επειδή δεν προλαβαίνω΄τώρα, φεύγω για δουλειά, αύριο θα το δω...  ::

----------


## klarabel

Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά Πάνο. Το βράδυ που θα είμαι σπίτι, αν έχεις στήσει voip, πάρε 37251 να το δούμε.

----------


## PIT

Εγινε το καταλληλο ΤΑΣΜΑ και ολα απεδωσαν καλως!!  ::  

Problem solved  :: 

Περαστηκε και η νεα quagga-5!!!

----------


## liousis

> Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά Πάνο. Το βράδυ που θα είμαι σπίτι, αν έχεις στήσει voip, πάρε 37251 να το δούμε.


Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία και ευτυχία Κώστα!ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον.Να είσαι πάντα καλά!




> Εγινε το καταλληλο ΤΑΣΜΑ και ολα απεδωσαν καλως!!  
> 
> Problem solved 
> 
> Περαστηκε και η νεα quagga-5!!!


Ένα μεγάλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ Βασσίλη!!!  ::  

Ένα μεγάλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ και σε εσένα Μιχάλη (mojiro) για την συνεχή επίβλεψη και βοήθεια που μου παρέχεις!

----------


## PIT

> Ένα μεγάλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ Βασσίλη!!!  
> 
> Ένα μεγάλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ και σε εσένα Μιχάλη (mojiro) για την συνεχή επίβλεψη και βοήθεια που μου παρέχεις!


Τιποτα ρε συ  ::  Οπως με βοηθουν σε πραγματα που δεν ξερω, ετσι κανω οτι μπορω και εγω για να βοηθησω  ::

----------


## liousis

Η κακοκαιρία μας έφαγε στην Εύβοια!!!
Mετά την μεγάλη καταστροφή που χτύπησε τον pit ήρθε και η σειρά μου,αλλά όχι με κάτι το πολύ σοβαρό.Τα δύο links του κόμβου είναι down.Το πρώτο με sv1bjr λόγω στρέψης του πιάτου και το δεύτερο με xtypa μάλον λόγω προβλήματος από το βουνό!Δυστυχώς η αποκατάσταση των ζημιών θα αργήσει γιατί αναρρώνω από μια επέμβαση που έκανα χθες...  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Προέχει η υγεία.

Φίλε Πάνο περαστικά και σιδερένιος.

----------


## liousis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ καλέ μου φίλε Ρωσσέτο.Να είσαι πάντα καλά!

----------


## dti

Σιδερένιος Πάνο κι ελπίζω να σηκωθούν και τα links όταν το επιτρέψει ο καιρός.

----------


## liousis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δαμιανέ.Να είσαι πάντα καλά!
Μόλις γειάνω θα τα φτιάξω όλα...  ::

----------


## liousis

Το link με sv1bjr είναι up.Το σήμα από την μεριά μου δεν είναι καλό.Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα γίνει σχολαστικός έλεγχος από μεριάς μου για υγρασία στα καλώδια κλπ.
Το link με τον Χτυπά είναι down.Το πρόβλημα πρέπει να είναι 99% από την μεριά του βουνού.Μάλον πρέπει να έγινε εκτόξευση του πιάτου από τον πολύ αέρα.Και αυτό γιατί το link με τον xkout που είναι με panel καλά κρατεί (σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα του ιδίου).Εάν μπορέσω μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα πεταχτώ μια βόλτα να δω τι έχει γίνει...  ::

----------


## liousis

Έχουμε και λέμε λοιπόν.Στο υπόγειο του σπιτιού μου έχω ένα pc που όποτε μαστορεύω το ανοίγω και παίζει μουσικούλα για να με συντροφεύει.Δοκιμαστικά έστησα ένα shoutcast server σε windows xp.Αυτό σημαίνει ότι όποτε ακούω μουσικούλα στο υπόγειο θα κάνω και broadcasting τον internet-ικό σταθμό "977 The 80s Channel" στο ewn-awmn.Αρχίζουμε δοκιμαστικά και βλέπουμε....  ::  
Η διεύθυνση είναι: http://10.146.51.195:8000/

----------


## PIT

Αντε καλοριζικο και με εναν μονιμο server σε linuxaki  ::

----------


## liousis

Τhanks Bill.
Ο σταθμός θα είναι Up στον αέρα μέχρι 20:30...  ::

----------


## klarabel

Καλησπέρα Παναγιώτη και περαστικά σου. Μόλις πρίν λίγο διάβασα το φόρουμ.
Να σε ενημερώσω ότι ακούω το μικρόφωνο αλλά όχι μουσική. Η μουσική περνάει πολύ πολύ χαμηλά. Μόλις ακούγεται. Εσύ ακούγεσαι πολύ καλά. Για δές το. Μπορείς να το δείς από το ίδιο PC (Winamp φαντάζομαι χρησιμοποιείς), στα Preferences υπάρχει επιλογή ...allow multiple instances... Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια από το σταθμό....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

Τώρα είναι οκ !!!!  ::   ::

----------


## liousis

Το τσέκαρα Κώστα αυτό που μου είπες...Ακούγεται τώρα?

----------


## neo4

Καλοριζικο Πανο  ::  
Πολυ ωραια η κινιση σου αυτη  ::  Ευγε  ::   ::  
Παντως εξακολουθει η μουσικη σου να ακουγεται αρκετα βαθια  ::  Εσυ ακουγεσαι μια χαρα ομως  ::

----------


## neo4

Τωρα μαλιστα  ::   ::  Μια χαρα ακουγεται  ::   ::  
Σε ελληνικο κατι θα παιξει  ::   ::   ::

----------


## liousis

George εγώ είμαι του ξένου περισσότερο....  ::  
Από Ελληνικά θα έχουμε παλιά λαϊκά κάποιες φορές...  ::  
Κάτσε πρώτα να οργανωθούμε καλύτερα....  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Από έκπληξη σε έκπληξη το πάτε παλικάρια του Ευβοϊκού....  ::  

Ωραίος Πάνο, και θαυμαστά τα έργα σου.....  ::

----------


## liousis

Πάντα με το καλό λόγο στο στόμα είσαι Ρωσσέτο!Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ να είσαι πάντα καλά!

----------


## liousis

Από 6:50 ο κόμβος ήταν down λόγω διακοπής ρεύματος.Το ρεύμα ήρθε 12:46....  ::  
Ένα 6 ωράκι down προσφορά της ΔΕΗ...  ::  
Ένα συγνώμη στους γείτονες και όχι μόνο....  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Είναι καιρός να αρχίσεις να ψάχνεις σιγά -σιγά για σοβαρό UPS.

Ρίξε μια ματιά στις Αγγελίες, υπάρχει μια ενδιαφέρουσα καταχώρηση για UPS.

viewtopic.php?f=23&t=24889

Στην προηγούμενη προσφορά είχα πάρει δύο από αυτά που όντως άξιζαν τον κόπο.

----------


## liousis

Από χιόνι είχαμε μπόλικο...
Μερικές φωτογραφίες των χιονισμένων πιάτων.  ::

----------


## neo4

Απο οτι φαινεται δεν αφησε καμια περιοχη παραπονεμενη ο Χιονιας  ::   ::

----------


## liousis

Από 16:27 περίππου o κόμβος ήταν down.Πρίν από λίγο ήρθα σπίτι και το ανακάλυψα...  ::  
Τα έπεξε το τροφοδοτικό.Ευτυχώς αλάχτηκε με ένα άλλο που είχα backup και είμαι up again.
Συγνώμη γείτονες...  ::

----------


## klarabel

Μείναμε λίγο εκτός αλλά δεν πειράζει ......  ::   ::  Νάσαι καλά Παναγώτη !!!!  ::

----------


## liousis

Γειά σου Κώστα !
Να είσαι πάντα καλά.
Περιμένω πως και πως να γίνουμε γείτονες (2 hops θα είμαστε μόνο...)  ::

----------


## liousis

Έγινε ενημέρωση του πρώτου post για την κατάσταση του κόμβου.

Το link με Χτυπά είναι down κάποιες μέρες τώρα.Πρέπει να ανέβω στο βουνό να του ρίξω μια ματιά.

----------


## liousis

Up και ο Χτυπάς....  ::

----------


## liousis

Ο κόμβος είναι down.Μάλον hw πρόβλημα πρέπει να είναι.Πολύ γκαντεμιά βρε...Δεν λέω να στεριώσω γμτ...Μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα προσπαθήσω να αποκαταστήσω την βλάβη.Άντε να δούμε τι άλλο θα μου κάτσει...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

Εύχομαι σύντομη αποκατάσταση Παναγιώτη. Επι τη ευκαιρία υπάρχει ένα ενδιαφερόμενο λίνκ απο Δροσιά. Υπάρχει τίποτα διαθέσιμο που να βλέπει προς τα εκεί ?

----------


## liousis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Κώστα.Εάν θυμάμαι καλά (και είναι αυτό που μου είχες πει πιο παλιά...) ,νομίζω ότι πρέπει να έχει οπτική επαφή με τον Kingaeto που βρίσκεται στο jumbo στην Έξω Πάναγίτσα.Πρέπει να το δούμε Κώστα δεν είμαι σίγουρος.

----------


## klarabel

Εάν έχει free if και ενδιαφέρεται pm me. Χτές έψαξα το node-id στο ewn αλλά ήταν down.

----------


## socrates

> Εάν έχει free if και ενδιαφέρεται pm me. Χτές έψαξα το node-id στο ewn αλλά ήταν down.


Ασύρματα παίζει το wind Eυβοίας αλλά θα πρέπει να βάλεις ως DNS τον 10.49.226.34 (περιέχει ζώνες και από άλλες κοινότητες πέρα του awmn και φυσικά και για το ewn) και να βάλεις ως διεύθυνση το wind.ewn. Λίγο υπομονή ακόμα μέχρι ο PIT να επανεργοποιήσει και την ιντερνετική πρόσβαση του wind.

----------


## liousis

Ο κόμβος είναι Up n running.Δεν έντόπισα ακριβώς την βλάβη...  ::  Μπήκε στην πρίζα και ξεκίνησε να δουλεύει.Το πιο πιθανό είναι να ξαναπάθω τα ίδια.Άντε να δούμε πόσο υπομονή θα κάνω.

----------


## liousis

Ο proxy ήταν down λόγω "κολήματος" του internet router.Έγινε reboot και είμαστε πάλι up.
Sorry guys αλλά τώρα το είδα και ξέρω ότι έιναι σημαντικό για κάποιους μιας και η Πάρνηθα μάλον είναι down...  ::

----------


## liousis

Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε...
1. Το ups του κόμβου απεβίωσε πριν από λίγο.  ::  
2. Το φιλί της ζωής δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να του το δώσω,μιας και 99% έμεινε από μπαταρίες,οπότε πάει για πέταμα.
3. Όταν θα βρώ χρόνο θα του κάνω νεκροψία για να δώ τι μπαταρίες έχει στα σωθικά του και εάν με συμφέρει να τις αλλάξω για του ξαναδώσω την χαρά της ζωής.
4.Η συγκεκριμένη γραμμή της ΔΕΗ που είναι συνδεδεμένο το σπίτι μου, έχει αρκετά σκαμπανεβάσματα οπότε καταλαβαίνετε τι είναι δυνατόν να επακολουθήσει.  ::  
5.Παρακαλώ την κατανόησή σας για τυχόν προβλήματα του uptime που θα επακολουθήσουν ,μιας και βλέπω ότι ο Proxy που έχω στήσει έχει πολύ κίνηση και καταλαβαίνω ότι σε ορισμένους από εσάς είναι πολύτιμος.
6. Εάν αντιληφθείτε το παραμικρό κακό,σφυρίχτε μου για να το διορθώσω όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα.

Εκ της διευθύνσεως...  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Μήπως είναι ευκαιρία να δοκιμάσεις την πατέντα του μαστροσπύρου....?  ::

----------


## PIT

Πανο δεν παιρνεις κανενα RB433?? καλυτερα θα ειναι  ::   ::   ::  

Εγω ειδη σκεφτομαι την αλλαγη τους απο πανω  ::  Τα 433ΑΗ θα παρω αλλα και το απλο το 433 ειναι οκ για σενα!

----------


## liousis

> Μήπως είναι ευκαιρία να να δοκιμάσεις την πατέντα του μαστροσπύρου....?





> Πανο δεν παιρνεις κανενα RB433?? καλυτερα θα ειναι    
> 
> Εγω ειδη σκεφτομαι την αλλαγη τους απο πανω  Τα 433ΑΗ θα παρω αλλα και το απλο το 433 ειναι οκ για σενα!


Ωραία όλα αυτά που λέτε...Τα έχω σκεφτεί πολλές φορές και θα ήθελα πολύ να τα πραγματοποιήσω.
Το Project του Μαστρο-Σπύρου εξαιρετικό,αλλά τα χρήματα είναι αρκετά για την υλοποίησή του και έχω άλλες προτεραιότητες τώρα...  ::  
Το 433ΑΗ είναι μια οδός ,  ::  που σκέφτομαι να ακολουθήσω τους επόμενους μήνες.

----------


## liousis

Το link με τον Χτυπά είναι down (μάλον πρόβλημα από την μεριά του βουνού).Επίσης εδώ και μία εβδομάδα περίππου,το link με sv1bjr κάνει πολλά disconections (το ματιάσαμε στην κοπή της πίτας...  ::  ).Το πιο καλό που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι να έχουμε κανένα καραβάκι προσωρινά ανάμεσά μας , μιας και έχει αρκετά πλοία τις τελευταίες ημέρες στον Ευβοϊκό.Το πιο κακό...δεν θέλω να το σκέφτομαι καλύτερα.  ::

----------


## liousis

> Το link με τον Χτυπά είναι down (μάλον πρόβλημα από την μεριά του βουνού).Επίσης εδώ και μία εβδομάδα περίππου,το link με sv1bjr κάνει πολλά disconections (το ματιάσαμε στην κοπή της πίτας...  ).Το πιο καλό που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι να έχουμε κανένα καραβάκι προσωρινά ανάμεσά μας , μιας και έχει αρκετά πλοία τις τελευταίες ημέρες στον Ευβοϊκό.Το πιο κακό...δεν θέλω να το σκέφτομαι καλύτερα.



Ο Χτυπάς είναι και πάλι up μετά από μια επίσκεψη αστραπή που μόλις έκανα.Ένα reboot και όλα καλά.Πολύ υγρασία όμως...πάρα πολύ...  ::

----------


## socrates

Τσαλιμάκια του Βουνού :/
Την επόμενη φορά (φτου φτου) που θα χρειαστεί να ανέβεις στο βουνό έχε μαζί σου και μερικές παγίδες υγρασίας (<>5e από το supermarket).

----------


## liousis

Σωκράτη όλο το καμαράκι μπάζει από παντού νερά...οπότε δεν νομίζω να κάνουμε τίποτα.Μόνο με καμιά θερμάστρα...και αν σωθούμε πάλι.  ::

----------


## PIT

Μαλλον το PC θα πρεπει να μπει σε ενα κουτακι παροτι ειναι μεσα  ::

----------


## liousis

> ....Επίσης εδώ και μία εβδομάδα περίππου,το link με sv1bjr κάνει πολλά disconections (το ματιάσαμε στην κοπή της πίτας...  ).Το πιο καλό που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι να έχουμε κανένα καραβάκι προσωρινά ανάμεσά μας , μιας και έχει αρκετά πλοία τις τελευταίες ημέρες στον Ευβοϊκό.Το πιο κακό...δεν θέλω να το σκέφτομαι καλύτερα.



To link εδώ και 2 μέρες έχει σήμα -89db.Έγιναν όλες οι απαραίτητες αλλαγές από μεριάς μου (feeder-κάρτα-καλώδια) αλλά δεν άλλαξε κάτι.Επειδή υπάρχει περίπτωση από μεριάς sv1bjr να έχουμε πάρει νεράκι (..μακάρι Παναγία μου) το link sv1bjr-liousis απενεργοποιείται μέχρι νεωτέρας (Ρωσσέτο κλείσε τελειώς την xr5).Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο κόμβος μου θα είναι down,το ίδιo και ο proxy.Ευκαιρία να κάνω και κάποιες αλλαγές στον εξοπλισμό μιας και τελευταία είχα προβλήματα με το uptime του κόμβου.Εάν δούλευε η εναλακτική μου από Χτυπά θα κοιτούσα να το επισπεύσω,αλλά μιας και η διαδρομή atomicnet-xkout-xtypas-liousis,έχει πααααααααααααάρα πολλά προβλήματα εδώ και κααααάμποσο καιρό,δεν θα βιαστώ ιδιαίτερα.Ουσιαστικά είμαι με ένα link (liousis-sv1bjr) εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό,λόγω των προαναφερθέντων "χωρίς λύση" προβλημάτων. 
Τι να κάνουμε ρε παιδιά...είμαι διπλά άτυχος !  ::

----------


## θανάσης

Παναγιώτη για όπια βοήθεια χρειαστείς διαθέσιμος.

----------


## PIT

Πανο εγω προχτες πηρα το 433ΑΗ για να αντικαταστησει τον R2, o οποιος θα παει σε εναν αλλο κομβο που θα στηθει!!

Εχει γινει το καταλληλο σεταρισμα και μολις γυρισω απο την αδεια θα αντικατασταθει!!
Πιστευω πρεπει να παρεις και εσυ αυτον τον δρομο  ::

----------


## liousis

Θανάση ευχαριστώ πολύ για την προσφορά σου.

Βασίλη και να πάρω το 433ΑΗ δεν θσ λύσει τα προβλήματα που προανέφερα.Εάν δεν έχω εναλακτική διαδρομή επειδή τα links xkout-xtypas και xkout-atomicnet δεν παίζουν σωστά για τους χ-,ψ λόγους, τζάμπα θα πάνε τα λεφτά.Άλωστε από backup εξοπλισμό έχω μπόλικο που κάθετε.Οπότε και την τσέπη μου θα επιβαρύνω,αλλά και την "ζαχαρένια" μου θα χαλάσω.
Είπα και πριν ότι είμαι δύο φορές άτυχος.
Για αυτό λοιπόν Down time και Άγιος Ο Θεός!!!!  ::

----------


## PIT

Θα σε φτιαξω και η τυχη σου δουλευει. Ελπιζω και αυτην την φορα να μην εισαι παλι ατυχος  ::   ::

----------


## liousis

> ...... Ελπιζω και αυτην την φορα να μην εισαι παλι ατυχος



Τι είπες τώρα!!!!  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

> ..........................................................................................................................
> To link εδώ και 2 μέρες έχει σήμα -89db.Έγιναν όλες οι απαραίτητες αλλαγές από μεριάς μου (feeder-κάρτα-καλώδια) αλλά δεν άλλαξε κάτι.Επειδή υπάρχει περίπτωση από μεριάς sv1bjr να έχουμε πάρει νεράκι (..μακάρι Παναγία μου) το link sv1bjr-liousis απενεργοποιείται μέχρι νεωτέρας (Ρωσσέτο κλείσε τελειώς την xr5).................................


Πάνο θα φροντίσω να ανέβω το συντομότερο δυνατόν.

Έχει γίνει προμήθεια λίαν ανθεκτικών............προφυλακτικών ώστε τα feeders να παύσουν να μουσκεύονται.  ::

----------


## liousis

Ο κόμβος είναι up.Έγιναν εργασίες, αλλαγή τροφοδοτικού,mobo,κουτιού,κλπ.Ο proxy δουλεύει κανονικά,αλλά μιας και το routing από την μεριά του Χτυπά είναι ένα τερααααααααααααάστιο μπάχαλο ξεχάστε τον προς το παρόν μιας και είμαι αποκομένος.




> Πάνο θα φροντίσω να ανέβω το συντομότερο δυνατόν.
> 
> Έχει γίνει προμήθεια λίαν ανθεκτικών............προφυλακτικών ώστε τα feeders να παύσουν να μουσκεύονται.


Με το πάσο σου Ρωσσέτο.Δεν ήρθε και το τέλος του κόσμου!Αλλά να σου πω την αλήθεια τα προτιμώ μουσκεμένα,τι τα θες τα extra προφυλακτικά...!? !  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Φίλε Πάνο, έγινε σήμερα έλεγχος του feeder και δεν έδειξε να έχει πάρει νερό.

Πάντως για να μη μείνει καμμία αμφιβολία άλλαξα το feeder και το προστάτευσα όπως και τα υπόλοιπα με τα κατάλληλα προφυλακτικά.

Είναι πάλι up, δοκίμασε και τα ξαναλέμε.

----------


## liousis

Δοκίμασες να βάλεις μια άλλη καρτούλα για να δεις μήπως αυτή έχει χάσει την ευαισθησία της?
Δυστυχώς δεν άλλαξε κάτι.Το σήμα -90db είναι...  :: 
Ίσως πρέπει να το κλείσουμε εντελώς και να το ξεχάσουμε αυτό το link....(μάλον ήρθε ο καιρός να αποσυρθώ...  ::  )
Eυχαριστώ πολύ πάντως για την άμεση ανταπόκριση.

----------


## θανάσης

> ...(μάλον ήρθε ο καιρός να αποσυρθώ...  )


Παναγιώτη υπάρχουν καλές εξελίξεις για εσένα, (δεν μαρτυράω) μην βιάζεσαι περίμενε μέχρι αύριο. Έχεις δουλειά αύριο Κυριακή??.

----------


## liousis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από liousis
> 
> ...(μάλον ήρθε ο καιρός να αποσυρθώ...  )
> 
> 
> Παναγιώτη υπάρχουν καλές εξελίξεις για εσένα, (δεν μαρτυράω) μην βιάζεσαι περίμενε μέχρι αύριο. Έχεις δουλειά αύριο Κυριακή??.


Να αποσυρθω από το συγκεκριμένο link εννοώ...όχι εντελώς  ::  .Δυστυχώς αύριο δεν μπορώ...  ::  
Αλλά γιατί τόση μυστικότητα ρε παίδες?Πείτε μου να χαρώ μέσα στην πίκρα μου βρε!!!

----------


## θανάσης

> Πείτε μου να χαρώ μέσα στην πίκρα μου βρε!!!


Παναγιώτη να χαίρεσαι  ::  , (θα στα πουν οι άλλοι του ewn).

----------


## liousis

Πάντως επειδή όλα μου πάνε καλά τώρα τελευταία,μόλις τα έπαιξε και το ταρατσο-pc!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## PIT

Μυριζομαι 433......  ::  (3 IF dedicated + 1 bullet for AP στην ether)

----------


## PIT

Πανω η καρτα δεν νομιζω να εχει χασει την ευαισθησια της. Ειναι XR5  :: 
Και δεν εχει και πολυ καιρο που παιζει πανω!!!  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Να τολμήσω μια αφελή ερώτηση ;

Μήπως και έχεις λησμονήσει ότι παιίζουμε σε οριζόντια πόλωση....  ::   ::

----------


## PIT

Μυριζομαι μακακια!!!  ::   ::  Ναι ρε συ Πανο για δες το!! Αποκλειεται να τα εχει παιξει η καρτα!!

----------


## liousis

> Να τολμήσω μια αφελή ερώτηση ;
> 
> Μήπως και έχεις λησμονήσει ότι παιίζουμε σε οριζόντια πόλωση....


Δεν είναι η ερώτησή σου καθόλου αφελής!!!!Το είχα σε κάθετη πόλωση!!!Χίλια ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ Ρωσσέτο!Αλλά ξέρεις τι είναι το περίεργο.Σιγά σιγά έπεφτε η ποιότητα του σήματος μέσα σε 2 εβδομάδες μέχρι που τα έπαιξε εντελώς!Όταν ανέβηκα στην ταράτσα να δω εάν έχει πάρει νεράκι το feeder,ήταν γυρισμένο κάθετα...  ::   ::  .Μάλον το γύρισε σιγά σιγά ο αέρας και με την τάση που έχει από το βάρος του καλωδίου που είναι συνδεδεμένο στον κονέκτορα,το βρήκα εντελώς κάθετο.Έτσι λοιπόν και το ξαναέβαλα κάθετα, μετά από την επιθεώρηση που έκανα στο feeder μιας και δεν θυμόμουν να το έχουμε σε οριζόντια πόλωση!  ::   ::   ::  
Μετά από αυτό μόλις ανακάλυψα ότι κάηκε και η xr5!!To pcακι δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα.Μόλις το άναβα περιμένωντας να ακούσω το 2πλό μπιπ όταν φορτώνει το μπρίκι,έκανε ένα συνεχόμενο ήχο.Μόλις έβγαλα την xr5 όλα καλά.Έκανα πολλές αλλαγές με και χωρίς την xr5 και κατέληξα ότι όποτε ήταν πάνω στον τετραπλό να κολάει το pc.Άντε να δούμε θα μου την αλλάξουν στο eshop.
Έχω μουρλαθεί εντελώς!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Βλέπεις ότι...... αγάπη δίχως πείσματα δεν έχει νοστιμάδα....  ::  

Αυτά μένουν όμως και τα νοσταλγούμε μετά.  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

> Μόλις έβγαλα την xr5 όλα καλά.Έκανα πολλές αλλαγές με και χωρίς την xr5 και


μάλλον έχει βραχυκυκλώσει..  ::

----------


## liousis

Το Link με sv1bjr είναι down από το μεσημέρι.Το κουφό είναι ότι σε scan πιάνω το πιάτο του sv1bjr, που είναι γυρισμένο προς τον pit, με σήμα - 79db, παρόλο που έχει έχει αρκετές μοίρες απόκλιση στόχευσης σε σχέση με εμένα...!!!!  ::

----------


## θανάσης

Βρε Παναγιώτη, δεν κοιτάτε τα καλώδια μην έχει γίνει λάθος στα interface με κεραίες.
Για την εργασία που λέγαμε για αύριο ισχύει?

----------


## liousis

Αύριο Θα είμαι Αθήνα.Εάν γυρίσω νωρίς θα ενημερώσω.Όσον αφορά τα καλώδια, τι να πω βρε Θανάση...Πολύ κουλό μου φαίνεται!!!

----------


## liousis

Το link με sv1bjr είναι up.  ::

----------


## socrates

> Το link με sv1bjr είναι up.


Magic!  ::

----------


## liousis

Έλα ντε...Να ήξερα και τι ήταν...Μάλον δεν του άρεσε η παρατεταμένη συνεφιά των περασμένων εβδομάδων και μόλις έβγαλε ήλιο έστρωσε!!!  :: 
Να κάνω τον Σταυρό μου και να το φτύσω μη το ματιάσω!΄Αντε και καλή Σαρακοστή!

----------


## θανάσης

Καλή σαρακοστή και καλό μήνα  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από liousis
> 
> Το link με sv1bjr είναι up. 
> 
> 
> Magic!  D


Ο Ευβοϊκός αποτελεί ένα από τα γνωστά, από την Αρχαιότητα, ενεργειακά πεδία.

Όταν μάλιστά συνδυάζεται και με την Αυλίδα όπου κατά την μυθολογία μαζεύτηκαν οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες που πήραν μέρος στην εκστρατεία κατά της Τροίας (εδώ μπαίνει και μία......... Ελένη)
και που έφτασαν να αποφασίσουν την θυσία της Ιφιγένειας ώστε να φυσήξουν ούριοι άνεμοι για να φύγουν τα καράβια........................................... 

εεεεε τότε τι ελπίδες έχει ένα ανήμπορο Link να καταφέρει να διατηρηθεί ακμαίο........................  ::   ::

----------


## PIT

Αντε ωραια μπραβο!!! 

Πανο πρεπει να κανουμε και την συναντηση που ειχαμε πει!!
Ρωσσετο αν δεν εχεις φυγει ελα να πιουμε καφεδακι στην Χαλκιδα και να τα πουμε και απο κοντα!!!

----------


## sv1bjr

> ................................................................................................................
> Ρωσσετο αν δεν εχεις φυγει ελα να πιουμε καφεδακι στην Χαλκιδα και να τα πουμε και απο κοντα!!!


Θα το ήθελα πολύ αλλά είμαι Αθήνα.....  ::

----------


## liousis

Σήμερα έγιναν κάποιες εργασίες στον κόμβο.
1. Το πιάτο 100cm που είχα στον Χτυπά γύρισε προς Πάρνηθα-ΟΤΕ ewn#192 και πα'ιζει σε ap mode στους 5500(όταν είναι να ανηφορήσετε προς Πάρνηθα πείτε μου να το ανοίξω...να δούμε τι ψάρια θα πιάσουμε με την τύχη που έχω!!!)

2. Προστέθηκε στον ιστό τρίτο πιάτο 80cm προς τον Χτυπά.

3. Δυστυχώς με το που έβαλα μικρότερο πιάτο στο link με τον Χτυπά (από 100cm σε 80cm) ξεκίνησαν τα προβλήματα (ίσως να είναι τυχαίο...)!!!Όταν το Link δεν έχει traffic όλα πάνε μια χαρά!Με το που περνάει traffic αρχίζει τα disconections με πολά σκαμπανεβάσματα στο σήμα.Να σημειώσω εδώ, ότι και από την μεριά του Χτυπά έχει 80 cm πιάτο.Επίσης 80 cm είχα βάλει και παλιότερα από την μεριά μου και το link δούλευε άψογα!!!Πριν την τελευταία αλλαγή το link ήταν κλειδωμένο στα 54mbit με tx/rx 100/100 και με disconections μόνο όταν είχε διακοπή ρεύματος!
Επίσης κατά την αλλαγή του πιάτου έκανα bandwidth test από την μεριά του Χτυπά!Τα αποτελέσματα:Σε tcp-receive φτάνει τα 40.5mbit average χωρίς το παραμικρό disconection!!Σε tcp-send φτάνει τα 15mbit average(όποτε μπορέσει...) με άπειρα disconections και με μικροκολήματα!!Κάποιος που γνωρίζει περισσότερα παρακαλώ ας βοηθήσει (έκανα reboot και από τις δύο μεριές αλλά τιποτα)! Ευχαριστώ!

ΥΓ:Τελικά αυτός που είπε, "ότι δουλεύει μην το πειράζεις ποτέ..." κάτι ήξερε...  ::

----------


## socrates

Πάνο πραγματικά περίεργο αυτό που συμβαίνει. Λογικά μόνο η αλλαγή στο πιάτο δεν πρέπει να σου δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα με λίγη προσοχή στο κεντράρισμα και στα καλώδια πρέπει να είσαι ΟΚ. Από την άλλη θα σου έλεγα αφού έχεις πρόσβαση και στα δύο μηχανήματα να δοκιμάσεις και διαφορετική συχνότητα. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος μου είπες ότι το CCQ είναι σε κανονικές τιμές έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## geosid

και ριξε και ματια στα data rates αν εχει κλικαρισμενο μονο το 54αρι ειναι πιθανον να σου κανει disconnect με το παραμικρο κατεβασμα των rates .

----------


## liousis

Πριν το ccq ήταν 100/100.Tώρα παίζει από 76/73 εώ 96/85 και κάτι τέτοια...

----------


## liousis

> και ριξε και ματια στα data rates αν εχει κλικαρισμενο μονο το 54αρι ειναι πιθανον να σου κανει disconnect με το παραμικρο κατεβασμα των rates .


To κοίταξα και είναι εντάξει και αυτό!Ευχαριστώ.
Θα κάτσω αύριο εάν είναι να παίξω λίγο με τις συχνότητες να δω τι γίνεται!

Το "φάντασμα" με χτύπησε πάλι!

----------


## liousis

> και ριξε και ματια στα data rates αν εχει κλικαρισμενο μονο το 54αρι ειναι πιθανον να σου κανει disconnect με το παραμικρο κατεβασμα των rates .


Είχες δίκιο...
Είχα από την μεριά μου data rates/configured/suported & basic rates a/g τσεκαρισμένα μόνο τα 48mbs & 54mbs!Μόλις τα τσεκάρισα όλα από το 6 εώς και το 54 κάνω bandwidth test send/recieve από τον απέναντι κόμβο χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα!!!Γιατί όμως συνέβει αυτό?

----------


## liousis

Α και κάτι άλλο..Έχω πολύ μεγάλη διαφορά στο σήμα :-72 db από απέναντι και-58db από την μεριά μου με signal to noise 20 και ccq να παίζει...Να είναι συχνότητες???

----------


## spirosco

Το πιο πιθανο ειναι να υπαρχει θεμα στο receive της απεναντι πλευρας (αλληλοπαρεμβολη με αλλη καρτα, θορυβος στο καναλι στην απεναντι πλευρα, κλπ).
Τα 48/54 απαιτουν πολυ καλο link για να λειτουργησουν, δηλαδη τελεια οπτικη, μικρη σχετικα αποσταση και καλο snr margin με χαμηλη ισχυ.

Η διαφορα στο σημα μπορει να οφειλεται σε
- προβληματικο pigtail σε μια απο τις πλευρες = στασιμα = μειωση εκπομπης στη κεραια και αρα χαμηλοτερο σημα στην απεναντι πλευρα
- κεραιες που συντονιζουν σε διαφορετικη συχνοτητα με αποτελεσμα να μην αποδιδουν το αναμενομενο gain στο ιδιο καναλι
- στη γκαντεμια σου  ::   ::

----------


## geosid

> Το πιο πιθανο ειναι να υπαρχει θεμα στο receive της απεναντι πλευρας (αλληλοπαρεμβολη με αλλη καρτα, θορυβος στο καναλι στην απεναντι πλευρα, κλπ).
> Τα 48/54 απαιτουν πολυ καλο link για να λειτουργησουν, δηλαδη τελεια οπτικη, μικρη σχετικα αποσταση και καλο snr margin με χαμηλη ισχυ.
> 
> Η διαφορα στο σημα μπορει να οφειλεται σε
> - προβληματικο pigtail σε μια απο τις πλευρες = στασιμα = μειωση εκπομπης στη κεραια και αρα χαμηλοτερο σημα στην απεναντι πλευρα
> - κεραιες που συντονιζουν σε διαφορετικη συχνοτητα με αποτελεσμα να μην αποδιδουν το αναμενομενο gain στο ιδιο καναλι
> - στη γκαντεμια σου


Na προσθεσω ....

- προβλημα στην ισχυ της καθε καρτας ( εχω δει καρτα ενω λεει 0 ισχυ να ειναι default ) 
- κεντραρισμα 
- Το ποσα mbps traffic περνανε τη συγκεκριμενη στιγμη απο το λινκ , αν πχ περναει τα αντερα του θα δεις οτι το ccq θα το περνει λιγο ο διαολος 
- + στην γκαντεμια σου  ::

----------


## geosid

> Α και κάτι άλλο..Έχω πολύ μεγάλη διαφορά στο σήμα :-72 db από απέναντι και-58db από την μεριά μου με signal to noise 20 και ccq να παίζει...Να είναι συχνότητες???


στη συχνοτητα που εισαστε τωρα οταν κανεις bandwitch test τα αποτελεσματα ( send - receive ) ειναι συμετρικα ?

----------


## sv1bjr

> Το πιο πιθανο ειναι να υπαρχει θεμα στο receive της απεναντι πλευρας (αλληλοπαρεμβολη με αλλη καρτα, θορυβος στο καναλι στην απεναντι πλευρα, κλπ).
> Τα 48/54 απαιτουν πολυ καλο link για να λειτουργησουν, δηλαδη τελεια οπτικη, μικρη σχετικα αποσταση και καλο snr margin με χαμηλη ισχυ.
> 
> Η διαφορα στο σημα μπορει να οφειλεται σε
> - προβληματικο pigtail σε μια απο τις πλευρες = στασιμα = μειωση εκπομπης στη κεραια και αρα χαμηλοτερο σημα στην απεναντι πλευρα
> - κεραιες που συντονιζουν σε διαφορετικη συχνοτητα με αποτελεσμα να μην αποδιδουν το αναμενομενο gain στο ιδιο καναλι
> - στη γκαντεμια σου


΄
Αψογος...!!!

Όπως πάντα άλλωστε.  ::

----------


## socrates

> Το πιο πιθανο ειναι να υπαρχει θεμα στο receive της απεναντι πλευρας (αλληλοπαρεμβολη με αλλη καρτα, θορυβος στο καναλι στην απεναντι πλευρα, κλπ).
> Τα 48/54 απαιτουν πολυ καλο link για να λειτουργησουν, δηλαδη τελεια οπτικη, μικρη σχετικα αποσταση και καλο snr margin με χαμηλη ισχυ.
> 
> Η διαφορα στο σημα μπορει να οφειλεται σε
> - προβληματικο pigtail σε μια απο τις πλευρες = στασιμα = μειωση εκπομπης στη κεραια και αρα χαμηλοτερο σημα στην απεναντι πλευρα
> - κεραιες που συντονιζουν σε διαφορετικη συχνοτητα με αποτελεσμα να μην αποδιδουν το αναμενομενο gain στο ιδιο καναλι
> - στη γκαντεμια σου


Εγώ θα πρόσθετα επίσης: 
- προβληματική κάρτα... οπότε καλό είναι να έχεις και μια στο τσεπάκι όταν κάνεις τις δοκιμές σου.
- τα ραδιοκύματα όταν ακούνε liousis αλλάζουν δρόμο  ::

----------


## liousis

Ευχαριστώ παίδες!
Και εγώ αυτό φαντάστηκα!Tι "liousis" τι "Μητσοτάκης"!
Θα πάρω εξοπλισμό και θα ανέβω στο βουνό κάποια στιγμή!

----------


## sv1bjr

> Ευχαριστώ παίδες!
> Και εγώ αυτό φαντάστηκα!Tι "liousis" τι "Μητσοτάκης"!
> Θα πάρω εξοπλισμό και θα ανέβω στο βουνό κάποια στιγμή!


Ευτυχώς μόνο κατά το ήμισυ.

Το Τάκης το έχεις, το Μήτσος σου λείπει...  ::

----------


## liousis

::   ::   ::

----------


## liousis

Εδώ και δεκαπέντε περίπου ημέρες βγήκε ένα νέο link με τον κόμβο στην Πάρνηθα-Σκαϊ ewn#192 ή awmn#14024.Όλα πήγαν καλά,επιτέλους!

Ένα μεγάλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ σε όλους αυτούς που βοήθησαν για να πραγματοποιηθεί αυτή η σύνδεση!

Θα γίνει και ενημέρωση του πρώτου post.

----------


## PIT

Μπραβο Πανο καλοριζικο!!! 
Αντε μαζι στους ιστους και το μικρο liousaki!!  ::

----------


## liousis

Ευχαριστώ Βασιλάκη να είσαι καλά!  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Άρα πάει και το "Τάκης"......  ::  

Φαίνεται ότι ο junior άλλαξε το γούρι.

Ωραία Πάνο, όχι μόνο μέσα αλλά και έξω, πάμε καλά.  ::

----------


## liousis

Όντως έτσι είναι Αγαπητέ Ρωσσέτο!Χαιρετησμούς στην Οικογένεια!Να είστε πάντα καλά.

----------


## liousis

Λόγω αλλαγής από ΠΟΤΕ σε Η0ll D0uble [email protected] Lιte o proxy θα είναι down για κάποιο καιρό επειδή ξέμεινα από internet  ::  !Με έχουν ενημερώσει ότι η σύνδεση θα πραγματοποιηθεί από Δευτέρα 5 Οκτωβρίου.Θα κάνω μια προσευχή να μην έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα!!!  ::

----------


## liousis

Ο router θα είναι down μέχρι να αποκαταστήσω την χαζομάρα που έκανα!!!Έκανα upgrade to licenced 2.9.51 extra channels included mikrotik σε 4,0rc1.Αφού έμαθα ότι η έκδοση είναι beta ξαναέκανα downgrade σε 2,9,51 και έχασα το licence με τα extra channels,και τα αυγά και τα πασχάλια!Έστειλα mail στην Mikrotik και περιμένω!Την έκανα πάλι...  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Μη μασάς, χωρίς αλατοπίπερο δεν είναι νόστιμη η ζωή.  ::  

Πάντως για να μην σε βλάψει στα νεφρά το πολύ αλατοπίπερο, πριν δοκιμάσεις ΄παίρνε πρώτα την συμβουλή του αρχιμάγειρα (sp...).

Με αυτό τον τρόπο η αφεντιά μου έχει αποφύγει πολλές ταλαιπωρίες στο παρελθόν.

----------


## liousis

Σωστός ο παλιός!!!Όλοι χρειαζόμαστε τον "Έκτορα Μποτρίνι" μας....  ::

----------


## PIT

Τι λεει εγινε τιποτα?

----------


## liousis

Δυστυχώς δεν βγάζω άκρη με τίποτα....!Την πάτησα για τα καλά!

----------


## socrates

Πάνω στην βιασύνη μας πολλές φορές κάνουμε τέτοια λαθάκια! (-> το rtfm είναι μια κουβέντα)

Τι δεν δούλεψε στην 4.0rc1 και ήθελες να επιστρέψεις στην παλιά έκδοση? Σε ρωτάω γιατί έχω αυτή την έκδοση κανονικά licensed.

Σχετικά με την άδεια μόνο η mikrotik η ίδια μπορεί να δώσει λύση και θα πρέπει να τους πετύχεις στα καλά τους.

----------


## liousis

Είχα κανονικά licensed τη 2.9.51 με τα extra channels πληρωμένα και αυτά!Μου είπαν ότι έχω την δυνατότητα να την αναβαθμίσω σε 3.20 δωρεάν!Εγώ την αναβάθμισα σε 4.0rc1 αλλά μου είπαν ότι δεν είναι stable έκδοση!Έτσι λοιπόν και εγώ προσπαθώντας να κάνω downgrade ξανά σε 2.9.51 χάθηκε και το license και τα extra channels μαζί!!!Την πάτησα για τα καλά!Έτσι έστειλα mail στην Mikrotik και περιμένω...  ::

----------


## spirosco

Δεν την πατησες καθολου. Κατα το upgrade σε οποιαδηποτε εκδοση απο 3.27 και ανω, το mikrotik σωζει αυτοματα το license key στο ftp folder του router. Εκει τωρα θα πρεπει να βρεις ενα αρχειο με ονομα [list=1].key, οπου [list=1] = το software id που ειχες πριν κανεις upgrade.
Για check και πες μας.

----------


## liousis

Έκανα format στην cf και τα έχασα όλα...  ::

----------


## spirosco

Ενταξ, παλι δεν την πατησες εντελως γιατι το προβλημα οφειλεται στην αλλαγη που εχει η mikrotik απο το 3.27 στο license. Λογικα θα σου στειλουν αλλο.

Ομως επειδη βιαστηκες,  ::   ::

----------


## liousis

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Να ρωτήσω, πώς είχες αγοράσει το license; Δεν σου είχε έρθει email με το key;

----------


## liousis

Σωστός!Πρίν ενάμισι χρόνο...και το έσβησα!!!  ::  
Μόνο το serial για τα extra channels κράτησα!!!  ::  
Ξέρω...τρία πουλάκια κάθονταν είμαι!!!  ::

----------


## liousis

Ο κόμβος είναι up και πάλι!Τρέχει 3.20 μπρίκι...  ::  !
*Ευχαριστώ* πάρα πολύ τους:*Pit ,Θανάση,Spirosco* για την πολύτιμη βοήθειά τους!Να είστε πάντα καλά!
Το Link με sv1bjr είναι down...δέν ξέρω τι φταίει θα το δώ άλλη μέρα!

----------


## nikolas_350

Αν είχες αγοράσει κατευθείαν από την mikrotik και έχεις λογαριασμό στο site, η άδεια είναι ακόμα εκεί και σε περιμένει.

----------


## liousis

Δυστυχώς τα είχα αγοράσει μέσω 2 καταστημάτων που πουλάνε ασύρματο εξοπλισμό...  ::

----------

